# Growmans 2013 Monsters, 4 Month Indoor Veg, 4 LB. Per Plant Minimum



## growman3666 (Dec 4, 2012)

Well I picked up an afghan goo seed off my buddy yesterday and it went to germ using the paper towel method. I am currently waiting on my feminized N Lights from attitude. I plan to veg all for about 1 month or more depending on the size of the plants at the end of the month. I have a 600 watt hps and a 6 T12 light but both will sit this one out due to lack of space on this grow. Maybe next time after relocation. Seeing that the photo period in Florida at this time has shorter days it would be useless to start the plants from seed outside at this time. All plants will be Low Stress Trained. I will be using CFLs for the vegging, I currently have 6 and will be adding more. Pictures are coming tomorow of the whole setup and maybe the seed will have cracked by then as well.

But anyways that's the plan for now and hopefully u guys will be seeing some outdoor biggins


----------



## buttrick (Dec 12, 2012)

Are you going to rock the outdoor in the winter months since your in florida?


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 12, 2012)

*I will keep mothers of all and clone the hell out of them, I have 4 months till outdoor season starts so I will veg them and keep cloning till i have about 15 or so big healthy plants. Then in April I will put them outside to veg the rest of the summer. I expect monsters and can only imagine cola size with the yield these strains are said to produce.




*


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 12, 2012)

Strain Edit: Afghan Goo, White WidowXBig Bud, Big Bomb#1XBig Bud


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 12, 2012)

Went with the big yielding strains


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 12, 2012)

http://www.bombseeds.nl/big-bomb.html

http://www.femaleseeds.nl/webshop/white-widow-p-1560.html


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 12, 2012)

subbed.

I can also edit out your title if you want. just let me know


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 12, 2012)

Glad to have you aboard, I put my order to attitude last thursday and my tracking has been stuck, (Y[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]our item, posted on 09/12/12 with reference LYXXXXXXXXXGB has been received at our international mail centre and is being made ready for despatch overseas.) here since monday, idk whats up with it. The Goo has popped the [/FONT][FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]soil[/FONT][FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif] and is vegging under cfls right now. That would be great if you could change it for me id appreciate it. Thanks[/FONT]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 12, 2012)

I couldn't fit the original title in with the new strains. so I changed it to fit. if you don't agree with the current title, just give me a shout and I can change it.


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 12, 2012)

Looks good bro i appreciate it. Have any Ideas about whats going on with my order?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 12, 2012)

growman3666 said:


> Looks good bro i appreciate it. Have any Ideas about whats going on with my order?


during this time of year, it usually takes a while for the seeds to arrive. I wouldn't worry to much about it. a lot of times they are late with updating the tracking too. you should be fine


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 12, 2012)

Cool, u use attitude a lot?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 12, 2012)

growman3666 said:


> Cool, u use attitude a lot?


I haven't ordered seeds in a while. I have used attitude in the past. never had a problem with them.


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 12, 2012)

Yeah this will be my first time going with a seed bank, I have a lot of friends that breed their own or give me clones. Last year i moved about 150 miles from my hometown and i dont know anyone, so i went with the tude. Ive been scoping around my new place and i have found a prime patch of woods that is practically untouched. I consider myself experienced in guerilla style growing so when i see woods like i have here it gets me excited.


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 13, 2012)

Seeds are in customs


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 13, 2012)

Ok heres a little update. The afghan is doing well. I added some random pics from around the garden and of the greenhouse i built.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 13, 2012)

growman3666 said:


> Seeds are in customs


so they confiscated your seeds? that sucks


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 13, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> so they confiscated your seeds? that sucks



No no they are just going thru customs my bad


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 13, 2012)

growman3666 said:


> No no they are just going thru customs my bad


oh ok, lol.


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 13, 2012)

Idk if u seen it but pics above^^


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 18, 2012)

Well here we go, In germination right now.


View attachment 2447853


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 18, 2012)

Now that i have recieved the seeds i will be putting the final touches on the grow space. I must say its in an extremely stealthy place with plenty of room, vertical height isnt to big but the floor space is sufficient. Pictures tomorrow


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 18, 2012)

I plan to pick this line of nutrients up the week. I hear that it is a new line and ratings are off the charts. Even my hydro store owner said hed put it up against anything out there right now hands down.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Dec 18, 2012)

hey man im here and subbed up.

a little secret on nutes..none of them have a magical power man its all genetics. 

make available the nutrition the plant needs and it will grow to its fullest potential providing you have god enviormental controll. but the nutrients.....welll they are basically all the same.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Dec 18, 2012)

of course you have your salt based (available immidiatly) nutrients and your organic (available over time) nutrients but like i said its more in the genetics of the plant than anything.


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 18, 2012)

Well i have the nutri plus line right now as well as the fox farm line. The nutri plus was a great price and is said to have most of the same ingredients as the AN line.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Dec 18, 2012)

growman3666 said:


> Well i have the nutri plus line right now as well as the fox farm line. The nutri plus was a great price and is said to have most of the same ingredients as the AN line.


yeah man, dont go buying a bunch of expenisve shit cause theres plenty of cheap nutes avail that work just as good. if your into organics check out the Espoma line they have some nice organic tones that are a great additive to your medium before you plant.


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 18, 2012)

The only organics i am into is FF big bloom


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Dec 18, 2012)

whatever works for you man, just saying to get all tangled up in the hydro store hype, one nute is just as good as another, there is no miracle bottle or anything.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 18, 2012)

subbed
agree with retired matt, i have been successful with miracle grow but i do use a decent soil/mix (promix). i did however switch over to dutch masters as my nephew brought some over for me to try and i saw a difference in just a couple of feedings, especially in veg.
be careful of hydro stores here in fla, i just found out the chain i go to had LEO in and watching their store (in largo) and busted up some homes as a result


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 18, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> subbed
> agree with retired matt, i have been successful with miracle grow but i do use a decent soil/mix (promix). i did however switch over to dutch masters as my nephew brought some over for me to try and i saw a difference in just a couple of feedings, especially in veg.
> be careful of hydro stores here in fla, i just found out the chain i go to had LEO in and watching their store (in largo) and busted up some homes as a result


Hmm thanks for the heads up man. Yeah i have a (edit I cant get too to specific on location now lol******** shop right near me. I always watch my surroundings when i go in. I have yet to see any suspicious cars suspicious activity etc. But its good to know. Good looking out.


Maybe ill just stick to the nutri plus line this time around see how it goes.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 18, 2012)

Cant wait to see how they turn out. Is that purple basil any good?


----------



## 7Luiji7 (Dec 19, 2012)

growman3666 said:


> Well here we go, In germination right now.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2447853


ill be staying tuned


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 19, 2012)

Ninjabowler said:


> Cant wait to see how they turn out. Is that purple basil any good?



Sweet brother me too  Went with the monster yielding strains this time around  Purple basil is delicious relatively same tase as the regular. I just made homemade pasta sauce and it was unbelievable


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 19, 2012)

7Luiji7 said:


> ill be staying tuned



Rightcheous


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 19, 2012)

growman3666 said:


> Hmm thanks for the heads up man. Yeah i have a (edit I cant get too to specific on location now lol******** shop right near me. I always watch my surroundings when i go in. I have yet to see any suspicious cars suspicious activity etc. But its good to know. Good looking out.
> 
> 
> Maybe ill just stick to the nutri plus line this time around see how it goes.


no problem, apparently this store let them put cameras in and around it, my friend that works at my store location told me about it as a warning, so i'm not going back unfortunately. i have to figure out somewhere else to go my soil or learn how to mix it up myself


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 19, 2012)

Update: Did some more work on the grow space. The afghan goo is doing well. 





The others are still germinating since last night, i haven't looked at them yet but i plan to tommorow night.


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 19, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> no problem, apparently this store let them put cameras in and around it, my friend that works at my store location told me about it as a warning, so i'm not going back unfortunately. i have to figure out somewhere else to go my soil or learn how to mix it up myself




hmm thats sketch


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 19, 2012)

I like the picture of the bounty


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 19, 2012)

This goo plant has acted wierd since germination. It has been slow with growth. Germination of this guy took four days (much longer than average) and now the plant is 15 days old.( way to small for its age) My soil is basic scotts potting soil strained through a fine strainer mixed with 30 % perlite. Now it seems the very very edges of the cotyledons are slightly yellowing and it is way early for that to be happening.


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 19, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I like the picture of the bounty


The quicker picker upper for my steady trail of mess i leave behind wherever i go


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 19, 2012)

Anyone have any ideas on what might be up the goo'ster?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 19, 2012)

have a picture of it?


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 19, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> have a picture of it?



View attachment 2449234


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 19, 2012)

15 days old not right... Maybe genetics. I just checked on the germing seeds and all show taproot extending. they will go into their pots tomorrow night. 100% germ rate in one 24 hour period is not bad at all


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Dec 19, 2012)

not too sure about your seedling, dosent seem too bad for 15 days old, they grow slow untill they start getting some bigger leaves.


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 19, 2012)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> not too sure about your seedling, dosent seem too bad for 15 days old, they grow slow untill they start getting some bigger leaves.




Hmm i guess we will see. That seed was the only one not feminized so hopefully the slow growth means a good thing (girl) seeing that through experience Ive found my girls have always grown slower than the males.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 19, 2012)

doesn't look too bad to me grow, my master kush was like that, i felt so inferior looking at other seedlings. some strains are so sensitive and slow to go. has it shed it's feeder leaves yet?


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 19, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> doesn't look too bad to me grow, my master kush was like that, i felt so inferior looking at other seedlings. some strains are so sensitive and slow to go. has it shed it's feeder leaves yet?




Yeah I hear you some strains are just like that. Nope the cotelydons are still on there just showing slight yellowing on the very outer edges of them.


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 19, 2012)

My PH tester will be here tomorrow as long as my humidity/temp digi. My PH meter shit the bed between my last grow and this one.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 19, 2012)

she's a slow grower that one lol


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 19, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> she's a slow grower that one lol


Shes supposedly dieting so she says. I'm trying to coax her out of her anorexic ways.. Not easy being a parent.. -_-


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 19, 2012)

Ok so I think I have figured out my final plan for these guys. I will keep mothers of all and clone the crap out of them, I have 4 months till outdoor season starts so i think I will veg them and keep cloning till i have about 15 or so big healthy plants. Then in April I will put them outside to veg the rest of the summer. I expect monsters and can only imagine cola size with the yield these strains are said to produce.


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 19, 2012)

Getting big pictures in my head already


----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 19, 2012)

growman3666 said:


> Ok so I think I have figured out my final plan for these guys. I will keep mothers of all and clone the crap out of them, I have 4 months till outdoor season starts so i think I will veg them and keep cloning till i have about 15 or so big healthy plants. Then in April I will put them outside to veg the rest of the summer. I expect monsters and can only imagine cola size with the yield these strains are said to produce.


Thats a great idea. Your probly cuting it close for time, but i think you can do it if you take like five offa each in a month and a half. I forgot if theyre feminized. Cant wait either.


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 19, 2012)

Ninjabowler said:


> Thats a great idea. Your probly cuting it close for time, but i think you can do it if you take like five offa each in a month and a half. I forgot if theyre feminized. Cant wait either.


Yes sir. I think its going to be just sufficient time to do it. Either way they are going to be monsters. 

All are Feminized 

Besides the one Afghan Goo i received from a friend


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 19, 2012)

that's what i do, come 4/20 i usually have a huge clone army ready to send out to battle the elements


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 19, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> that's what i do, come 4/20 i usually have a huge clone army ready to send out to battle the elements



Heh heh Lets Git-R-Done Sunny


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 19, 2012)

i had so many last year i was literally giving them away


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 20, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> i had so many last year i was literally giving them away


Ill be going guerilla hbu


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 20, 2012)

growman3666 said:


> Ill be going guerilla hbu


right on dude.. I grow guerilla too. haven't the _past_ 2 seasons though. but been guerilla growing for years. good luck on your ventures. 


what's the winter season like on florida? comparable to hawaii?


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 20, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> right on dude.. I grow guerilla too. haven't the best 2 seasons though. but been guerilla growing for years. good luck on your ventures.
> 
> 
> what's the winter season like on florida? comparable to hawaii?




Awesome. Its almost as if I become one with the woods when I am out there. Id say if you were to pick a place in the U.S. most similar to Hawaiis winter it would be South Florida. Hawaii is lower on the equator and doesnt get the random cold front like we do here. It can be 80 degrees at 2pm and hit 45 by 9pm. There isnt many many cold fronts like that during the winter but it can happen. Winter is in general windy here with the sun a little lower on the horizon than Hawaii. Hawaii has trade winds to deal with, although the summer months the trade winds are much more prominent. Its almost as if the RH does not get below 70% here year round and id say that\s the worst part. I live right next to the ocean and especially if there is an East wind. There are no hurricanes during the winter but the storms that boundary cold fronts can be very powerful producing tornadoes. One hurrican in the summer months and kiss your plants goodbye period. I fear the hurricanes the most, They are the most powerfull freak of nature I have ever experienced. Kiss your plants goodbye every time.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 20, 2012)

nah i go back yard


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 20, 2012)

Update:

- All seeds have germinated. 


- I am waiting on my ph tester which will be in the mail today
- The seeds will go in pots after I make a ph test on my seedling mix.

 My Seedling Mix

-Basic Non Nuted Potting Soil (sifted finely) 25%
-Jiffy Organics Seed Starting Mix 5%
-Compost and Manure 3%
-Fox Farm Ocean Forest 33%
-Perlite

-I sift the Potting soil to rid the bark and stuff I don't want.


-Seeing that I use MG perlite it is treated with nutrients, I don't like MG at all so I pre-soak and drain the perlite. Say what you want about this but no matter how trace nutrients are in the MG perlite I don't like MG at all.


-After I mix all together very very well.


----------



## z0b (Dec 20, 2012)

Cant wait to see the finale man!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 20, 2012)

yeah buddy the MG perlite killed about 7 babies, i learned the hard way on that one. looks good grow


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 20, 2012)

Just waiting on that PH meter and in they go.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Dec 20, 2012)

yeah i had some really bad issues with MG perilite and peat moss. burnt the crap out of my plants on my second grow just after i thought i had it all dialed in  now its all organics and FFoF soil for me


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 20, 2012)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> yeah i had some really bad issues with MG perilite and peat moss. burnt the crap out of my plants on my second grow just after i thought i had it all dialed in  now its all organics and FFoF soil for me


So you think i shouldnt use it at all?


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Dec 20, 2012)

rinse it good and should be fine, i look for organic perilite. i didnt rinse mine at all, ended up flushing and it wasnt enough and burned em even more. they ended up giving me some nice buds but ill stay away from MG products..I wont bash them they just arent for me


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Dec 20, 2012)

oh and why sift out the wood in the soil? in my opinion i think it helps retain moisture and help drainage. also gives a carbon base for micro's to nom nom on granted for the mass of the wood theres not much surface area but i have never found it to be a problem and with the price of soil a little filler isnt too bad in my opinion


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 20, 2012)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> oh and why sift out the wood in the soil? in my opinion i think it helps retain moisture and help drainage. also gives a carbon base for micro's to nom nom on granted for the mass of the wood theres not much surface area but i have never found it to be a problem and with the price of soil a little filler isnt too bad in my opinion


I only sifted from the potting soil. I kept all the bark from the OF. I also added a bunch of peat. I dont mind the bark later on but bark is acidic.


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 20, 2012)

Hit the dirt lets do this


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 20, 2012)

My basil got its second lst today  

I must say my garden is getting huge, Ill post a couple pictures tomorow


----------



## xp0c (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice LST on the basil. 

Hope the grow turns out good. I plan to have some clones ready for outside this spring too.


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 20, 2012)

xp0c said:


> Nice LST on the basil.
> 
> Hope the grow turns out good. I plan to have some clones ready for outside this spring too.



Thanks bro. Yeah that thing was a bush.
i cant wait for this years season either its gonna be good


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 20, 2012)

Cant believe Ive been a member of this site since early 08


----------



## beginner.legal.growop (Dec 20, 2012)

Going to enjoy watching these females grow to their potential. Subbed.


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 20, 2012)

Glad to have you aboard


----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 21, 2012)

growman3666 said:


> Yes sir. I think its going to be just sufficient time to do it. Either way they are going to be monsters.
> 
> All are Feminized
> 
> Besides the one Afghan Goo i received from a friend


YA MONSTERS!!! How big do they usually get around that area?


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 21, 2012)

Ninjabowler said:


> YA MONSTERS!!! How big do they usually get around that area?




They can get real big, there are lots of adversities here to deal with though. Temps, humidity, bugs ,animals, hurricanes, etc lol Cold front coming in tonight with wind chill temps in the upper 20's and im all the way down in south florida


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 21, 2012)

Update:

UFO was first to pop
the gooster is really aggravating me with its ailment. I think its the mg perlite seeing that i didnt wash when i mixed its soil. ph is 7.3 pretty damn hot.
Purple damn stem


----------



## blazedklown (Dec 21, 2012)

got you a little girl there. you know what brand white widow you have? i have a dina fem one havent popped her in the dirt yet. im going all out this up coming year ill have a second light and i think im going to order some more seeds


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 21, 2012)

blazedklown said:


> got you a little girl there. you know what brand white widow you have? i have a dina fem one havent popped her in the dirt yet. im going all out this up coming year ill have a second light and i think im going to order some more seeds



I love white widow.

Right on bro what kind of light you gonna get?


----------



## blazedklown (Dec 21, 2012)

its an ipower siwctable ballast with both bulbs hangers and wing its on amazon


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 21, 2012)

blazedklown said:


> its an ipower siwctable ballast with both bulbs hangers and wing its on amazon


Dude amazons got some killer deals going on right now, I am a prime member and its free 2 day shipping on everything.

Bro weve been on this site so long, i remember your first grow haha good times


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Dec 21, 2012)

Im a prime member as well love Amazon...

I just got the Apollo kit you should look into them. they come with nice rop ratchet hangers (i know thats not a big dea but its a nice perk) and a 1 year no questions asked warranty on thier bulbs and a 3 year warranty on thier ballasts. 

ill be ordering a new Appollo 400w ballast after the hollidays and i am currently using a 1k w Apollo ballast in my flower tent. I dont know much about the Ipower brand so i cant really compare but i am impressed with the apollo brand so just wanted to shout that out might be worth a look especially if the Ipower ones dont come with a warranty. 

I had a broken MH bulb when my kit came in and no warranty card. I contacted the seller and he sent me a new bulb and card and i didnt even have to return the old one. 

also when i got the warranty card it had a promotional free bulb offer, just had to leave a review on amazon and they shipped me a new 1kw HPS bulb for free was pretty sweet....

anyways thats my experience with apollo, not trying to suggest you buy thier brand instead just throwing it out there for you to look into if you havent already.


----------



## blazedklown (Dec 21, 2012)

hell yea they do i did christmas shopping there lol. its been a while i fell off for a bit was working to much no time to grow or anything it sucked. now i only work weekends so its all good just have my fiance water my girls sat night and sunday for me


----------



## blazedklown (Dec 21, 2012)

my buddy has that kit it is dope they are basically the same thing different company. yea my buddy has a p.o so we had the shit sent to my house i made sure it all worked as soon as i got it. i have a back up mh light so i can cover if that one is broke when i get it. i need the hps light so i can get good results from the buds mh make them loose and weak i flowered with one


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 21, 2012)

*Ive grown the WW and BB You should love them both,WW will look like it snowed on it when done.
The BB watch those Colas at 4-6 weeks they will get so big they will break if not supported.


Beech*


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Dec 21, 2012)

blazedklown said:


> my buddy has that kit it is dope they are basically the same thing different company. yea my buddy has a p.o so we had the shit sent to my house i made sure it all worked as soon as i got it. i have a back up mh light so i can cover if that one is broke when i get it. i need the hps light so i can get good results from the buds mh make them loose and weak i flowered with one


i flowered a few plants under a 400w MH as i had no choice and they didnt come out too bad. i like the HPS though and adding in some blue spectrum side lighting.


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 21, 2012)

SOMEBEECH said:


> *Ive grown the WW and BB You should love them both,WW will look like it snowed on it when done.
> The BB watch those Colas at 4-6 weeks they will get so big they will break if not supported.
> 
> 
> Beech*



Thanks bro, welcome aboard. I have been looking for some people that have grown this strain and im glad to hear you have. Do they LST well?


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 21, 2012)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> i flowered a few plants under a 400w MH as i had no choice and they didnt come out too bad. i like the HPS though and adding in some blue spectrum side lighting.



Yeah i have done this as well and they dont come out too bad. Cant beat the hps for those dense tight buds.


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 21, 2012)

Just ordered one of these, these things are so damn hard to find.

http://www.amazon.com/Feit-Electric-ESL40TN-Fluorescent-High-Wattage/dp/B001AZOV9K/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

Also placed an order for a bunch of mylar


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Dec 21, 2012)

have you checked out 

http://www.1000bulbs.com/?gclid=CN6Yi5Tyq7QCFQSg4Aod4iIAWQ


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 21, 2012)

Ooo very nice great prices, Thanks for that matt i will probably get a 85 watter soon


----------



## puffdatchronic (Dec 21, 2012)

sweet journal man subbed


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 21, 2012)

Glad to have ya aboard


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Dec 21, 2012)

growman3666 said:


> Ooo very nice great prices, Thanks for that matt i will probably get a 85 watter soon


the only downfall to that site is shipping takes a bit, or at least it used to when i bought my 2x 105 watters. they might have gotten things sped up a bit since then and one of the reasons why my shipment took so long was they were out of stock of one of my bulbs and had to order it.


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 21, 2012)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> the only downfall to that site is shipping takes a bit, or at least it used to when i bought my 2x 105 watters. they might have gotten things sped up a bit since then and one of the reasons why my shipment took so long was they were out of stock of one of my bulbs and had to order it.



Ahh gotcha, yeah bro thats why I love the "Prime" so much


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Dec 21, 2012)

oh and stay away from the big spiral CFLs they are kinda flimsy

this kind from what i hear is much better 

http://www.1000bulbs.com/category/420-watt-equal-cfl-compact-fluorescents/

the ones on this page that arent spirals...not sure what they are called


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 21, 2012)

Yeah, damn i cant even imagine how big those cfls are lmao


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 21, 2012)

Purple Basil clone just recently topped.


----------



## kcbudluvr (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm subed. Good luck with your grow!


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 21, 2012)

Hey Matt check this out 

http://www.amazon.com/LimoStudio-Studio-Photography-Fluorescent-Spectrum/dp/B005FRCUHY/ref=sr_1_cc_3?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1356108557&sr=1-3-catcorr&keywords=85+watts+cfl+6500k


----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 21, 2012)

blazedklown said:


> its an ipower siwctable ballast with both bulbs hangers and wing its on amazon


Ive jad nothing but trouble with amazon when it counts. Small gadgets under 50 bucks seem to be fine but anytime i spend a some decent money on there it seems like im printing our that damn return slip and brining it down to the ups store. I was going to buy an amazon job untill i went down to my local hydro store and talked to my friend about it. If i have any problems with it like it stops working, theyll lend me a new one untill they fix or replace mine n/c, and theres a five year warrenty on the one i bought. Shop around. Its the end of the year so lots of places have 20% off sales right now.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Dec 21, 2012)

growman3666 said:


> Hey Matt check this out
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/LimoStudio-Studio-Photography-Fluorescent-Spectrum/dp/B005FRCUHY/ref=sr_1_cc_3?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1356108557&sr=1-3-catcorr&keywords=85+watts+cfl+6500k


nice but its not a amazon prime item


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 21, 2012)

Yea thats the problem lol


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 21, 2012)

Upper 20s wind chill tonight, all my outside plants are in my greenhouse and took my tomato in with me lol.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 21, 2012)

growman3666 said:


> Upper 20s wind chill tonight, all my outside plants are in my greenhouse and took my tomato in with me lol.
> 
> View attachment 2451434View attachment 2451435


aww cuddle time with early girl lol


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 21, 2012)

My GF is more attached to her than me LOL


----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 21, 2012)

growman3666 said:


> My GF is more attached to her than me LOL


Lmao, your gf is probly a better cuddler anyway, im toasting crown to you.


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 21, 2012)

And ill toast some wild turkey to you sir!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 21, 2012)

growman3666 said:


> And ill toast some wild turkey to you sir!


Cheers  ps im only 21 and i live with my parents and go to bible school lol


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 21, 2012)

Ninjabowler said:


> Cheers  ps im only sixteen and i live with my parents and go to bible school lol


Lmao your gonna get yourself banned saying that shit, even though i dont believe you


----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 21, 2012)

growman3666 said:


> Lmao your gonna get yourself banned saying that shit, even though i dont believe you


Oh shit, i was kidding. I hopr i dont get banned. Im actually middle aged (no need for sir, thanks though), it just makes me feel old. Havnt lived at home since 16, you retired?


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 21, 2012)

Ninjabowler said:


> Oh shit, i was kidding. I hopr i dont get banned. Im actually middle aged (no need for sir, thanks though), it just makes me feel old. Havnt lived at home since 16, you retired?



Im 21 on Christmas break off work. Got the job of a lifetime living with the girl of my dreams.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 21, 2012)

growman3666 said:


> Im 21 on Christmas break off work. Got the job of a lifetime living with the girl of my dreams.


Lol, that sounds gooood, how things withncuba since the change?


----------



## mr west (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm here at last lol. can I sit anywhere?


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 22, 2012)

mr west said:


> I'm here at last lol. can I sit anywhere?




Pull up a cola and have yourself a seat


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 22, 2012)

Update:

All but one have popped up thru the soil. The UFO looks like its on crack,
on wwxbb hasnt come up yet.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 22, 2012)

growman3666 said:


> Update:
> 
> All but one have popped up thru the soil. The UFO looks like its on crack,
> on wwxbb hasnt come up yet.
> ...


can we smoke it yet?....howbout tommorow?.... Im predicting 12 footers.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 22, 2012)

*TY Ninja.


Beech*


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 22, 2012)

SOMEBEECH said:


> *TY Ninja.
> 
> 
> Beech*



?? .


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 22, 2012)

Oh ok i get it


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 22, 2012)

Just made a new order thanks matt

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004PS4B08/ref=ox_ya_os_product


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 22, 2012)

Ninjabowler said:


> can we smoke it yet?....howbout tommorow?.... Im predicting 12 footers.


We can smoke it in a couple hours im busy


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Dec 22, 2012)

you should try some Espoma garden tone 

http://www.amazon.com/Espoma-GT4-4-Pound-Garden-Tone-4-6-6/dp/B001H1LS6G/ref=sr_1_2?s=lawn-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1356190890&sr=1-2&keywords=Espoma+garden+tone

and Espoma Garden Lime 

http://www.amazon.com/Espoma-Organic-Traditions-Garden-Lime/dp/B000BWZAQQ/ref=sr_1_1?s=lawn-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1356191064&sr=1-1&keywords=Espoma+garden+lime

as soil ammendments. you dont have to get them on Amazon, local home depot or lowes should sell if not Agway if you have one of them around not too sure where your at


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 22, 2012)

As far as LST You should have NP with the Bigbud.Its a very fast grower and great yielder,I dont LST i FIM and grow trees have 10ft ceiling.

Its been a long time since growing the WW and dont really remember its traits,Cept its High was great.Im a seed junkie and have grown over 50 strains,Its nice now tht you can order just one fem seed,Im on the journey to find the perfect Phenotype.



Beech


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 22, 2012)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> you should try some Espoma garden tone
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Espoma-GT4-4-Pound-Garden-Tone-4-6-6/dp/B001H1LS6G/ref=sr_1_2?s=lawn-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1356190890&sr=1-2&keywords=Espoma+garden+tone
> 
> ...



Thanks bud i actually saw some at home depot yesterday. ill be asking you later for ratios ok?



SOMEBEECH said:


> As far as LST You should have NP with the Bigbud.Its a very fast grower and great yielder,I dont LST i FIM and grow trees have 10ft ceiling.
> 
> Its been a long time since growing the WW and dont really remember its traits,Cept its High was great.Im a seed junkie and have grown over 50 strains,Its nice now tht you can order just one fem seed,Im on the journey to find the perfect Phenotype.
> 
> ...


Thanks Beech, I am going to have to LST due to limited vertical. Good input and i wish you good luck on your quest. Please if you do come across that one pheno... tell me 

-Gman


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Dec 22, 2012)

sounds good, i use it just for extra food for my micro's to break down has not given me any issues as of yet. i think its 4-6-6 for the garden tone but you can find some others that have more of a balanced NPK


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 22, 2012)

Tht would be a expensive Gift.

Beech


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 22, 2012)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> sounds good, i use it just for extra food for my micro's to break down has not given me any issues as of yet. i think its 4-6-6 for the garden tone but you can find some others that have more of a balanced NPK


Alright will do



SOMEBEECH said:


> Tht would be a expensive Gift.
> 
> Beech


I agree Lol


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 22, 2012)

This is why I love my Girlfriend


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Dec 22, 2012)

nice man.....


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Dec 22, 2012)

whats the NPK on the plant tone?


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 22, 2012)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> whats the NPK on the plant tone?


5-3-3. whatcha thinking?


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Dec 22, 2012)

im thinking that is a great veg tone and once your into flower you have your own nutes you add anyways so it should work out great...i will be looking into that plant tone in the near future


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 22, 2012)

Good stuff man. Yeah i just really dont know how much i want to use and how much lime to use etc. ive never gone organic lol


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 22, 2012)

I love this review 

http://reviews.nuggetry.com/buds/afgoo-afghani-goo-vaporizer


----------



## ziggys420 (Dec 22, 2012)

would u be willing to send me some afghan goo seeds
*

[h=2][/h]



*


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 22, 2012)

ziggys420 said:


> would u be willing to send me some afghan goo seeds
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I have no more
We will see what happens with this one, if it turns male i will pollinate a clone of the WW


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 22, 2012)

ziggys420 said:


> would u be willing to send me some afghan goo seeds
> *
> 
> 
> ...


would you be willing to send me money? lol


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 23, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> would you be willing to send me money? lol





100 dollars and a freebee 25 en route lol


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 23, 2012)

Everyones up


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 23, 2012)

Anybody like to use superthrive on their seedlings?


----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 23, 2012)

growman3666 said:


> Anybody like to use superthrive on their seedlings?


Not at that age, others might but not for me yet. I doubt it would hurt at, "a drop a gallon". I use black gold starter mix and its got some stuff in there already that works great.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Dec 23, 2012)

i would wait until the second set of leaves myself


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 23, 2012)

Ill probably only use it for transplant


----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 23, 2012)

growman3666 said:


> Ill probably only use it for transplant


I use it in my dwc and mine "super thrive" i add a couple drops in with their water every time i refill.


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 23, 2012)

I can understand this. Its a root hormone and any root stimulation in hydro is beneficial. Of course its beneficial in soil as well but the plant will put much energy into root production and not as much in foliage.


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 23, 2012)

This is why i wouldnt recommend it for flowering


----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 23, 2012)

growman3666 said:


> This is why i wouldnt recommend it for flowering


Do you think i shouldnt be useing it during flower?


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 23, 2012)

Ninjabowler said:


> Do you think i shouldnt be useing it during flower?




Its fine to use it during flowering just expect and extended 2+ weeks on your buds


----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 23, 2012)

growman3666 said:


> Its fine to use it during flowering just expect and extended 2+ weeks on your buds


This is fact?? Never heard it before. If thats true then thats great news. 2+ weeks of swell will be great, and theyre already monsters!


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 23, 2012)

I dont know if its definite fact but i have read a lot on this subject, journals, threads, reviews, ive had since 08 to study this product.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 23, 2012)

growman3666 said:


> I dont know if its definite fact but i have read a lot on this subject, journals, threads, reviews, ive had since 08 to study this product.


So do you figure i should stop useing it if i want my harvest to speed up? Or keep useing it to put on extra goodies?


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 23, 2012)

Ninjabowler said:


> So do you figure i should stop useing it if i want my harvest to speed up? Or keep useing it to put on extra goodies?




I believe its beneficial if you have the time and space for roots


----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 23, 2012)

growman3666 said:


> I believe its beneficial if you have the time and space for roots


Got lots of time and space. I was feeling like things were moving slowly. I think ill stop adding 3/4/5....or six drops to a half gallon and just do one drop. Thanks growman.


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 23, 2012)

Can i see some pics?


----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 23, 2012)

growman3666 said:


> Can i see some pics?


10 seconds.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 23, 2012)

Heres two of them. Theyre at four weeks flow. Do they look ok?


----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 23, 2012)

I can post better pictures tommorow w better camera if you dont mind me posting all over your thread if you want.


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 23, 2012)

O hell yes they look excellent! Strain? bro thats fine with me man


----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 23, 2012)

growman3666 said:


> O hell yes they look excellent! Strain? bro thats fine with me man


Shishkaberry infront. Beast. Trainwreck in back, slower. Ttyl gotta dash.


----------



## Mechanical (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm here to root for your little Afghan Goo. You know why


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 23, 2012)

Mechanical said:


> I'm here to root for your little Afghan Goo. You know why



She is not looking well right now, im pretty sure the mg perlite unsoaked burned the shit out of her and stunted her growth, ill have pics up in a little bit when the lights come on


----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 23, 2012)

Ninjabowler said:


> Shishkaberry infront. Beast. Trainwreck in back, slower. Ttyl gotta dash.


Not bad for my first try huh? So i was wondering, would it be that i would be adding two more weeks of flower with extra bud development or just two more weeks with the same yield? Not sure if you know the answer but i would think two weeks more equals two weeks more in the bag lol


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 23, 2012)

Ninjabowler said:


> Not bad for my first try huh? So i was wondering, would it be that i would be adding two more weeks of flower with extra bud development or just two more weeks with the same yield? Not sure if you know the answer but i would think two weeks more equals two weeks more in the bag lol


Looks absolutely wonderful for a first grow, Im guessing you have experience gardening though lol,
and yes i would imagine that you should be able to increase your yield, more roots=more nutrients to the plant= more growth faster


----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 23, 2012)

A little gardening expirience, two years. These were this years pumpkins. I cant keep a house plant alive to save my life. But i can grow any veggie i want indoors or out. And now that im on RIU ive been learning so much that relates to indoor and outdoor that my outdoor garden is going to kick ass like yours next year. I was actually considering a tobbacco grow next season, ever tried that?


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 23, 2012)

Hell yeah bro i learned a lot here as well, I noticed so many similarities between cannibis and various herbs and veggies. Herbs like basil are excellent to practice lst and fim. I have never tried tobacco, that was always on the bucket list, I do know you have to order seeds online and they are pretty cheap.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 24, 2012)

4/6 tobbacco plants. I think that that will give me enough for six months.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 24, 2012)

Acctually itll probly be 18 plants because they never give you what you plan on. I hope i can roll cigars.


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 24, 2012)

They take awhile to cure the right way.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Dec 24, 2012)

growman3666 said:


> They take awhile to cure the right way.


almost 1 year isnt it?


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 24, 2012)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> almost 1 year isnt it?



I believe so bro


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 24, 2012)

The gooster still aint growing nor is it getting worse. Temps are a little high but are easily fixed and is at 78 right now


----------



## puffdatchronic (Dec 24, 2012)

looking good so far man


----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 24, 2012)

QUOTE=RetiredMatthebrute;8428735]almost 1 year isnt it?[/QUOTE]
I dont think its that long, im not that dedicated to anything. I read about it months ago but i thought all i had to do was hang it outside for a while.


----------



## Mechanical (Dec 24, 2012)

What day is the Goo on?


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 24, 2012)

Mechanical said:


> What day is the Goo on?


Dude like 18


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 24, 2012)

Some greenhouse shots. A buddy of mine gave me two avacado plants that were in bad shape so im seeing if i can revive them, 


Also heres the afghan close up, lets see if you guys can diagnose her problems, I just transplanted her into clean ffof and clean perlite.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Dec 24, 2012)

possible burn maybe? some strains are super sensitive as others are super ruged. to be honest i really dont know though


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 24, 2012)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> possible burn maybe? some strains are super sensitive as others are super ruged. to be honest i really dont know though



me either im flustered, its not like the thing progressively is getting worse in rapid fashion, its just stayin like that aha
I was thinking maybe the MG perlite so i transplanted


----------



## Mechanical (Dec 24, 2012)

I say let it play out. It might pull a Forrest Gump on you and take off one day. Maybe new roots are growing. At least keep her around till she becomes a pain in the ass to keep light on..


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 24, 2012)

Mechanical said:


> I say let it play out. It might pull a Forrest Gump on you and take off one day. Maybe new roots are growing. At least keep her around till she becomes a pain in the ass to keep light on..


Thats the plan


----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 24, 2012)

growman3666 said:


> me either im flustered, its not like the thing progressively is getting worse in rapid fashion, its just stayin like that aha
> I was thinking maybe the MG perlite so i transplanted


it doesnt look like burn to me. The cotyledon are discolored and the stem too. I think its sick. Prognosis is not good. She might come around when she dries up. That soil looks like it holds alot of water. Aaaaaleee aahhhh bayyyyyyaaaayayaaa aaaaallleeeee aaahhhh waaayyyyy. There, that should bring her back around. It was a crop dance. When she recovers tell her to stay away from the wild turkey.


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 24, 2012)

Ninjabowler said:


> it doesnt look like burn to me. The cotyledon are discolored and the stem too. I think its sick. Prognosis is not good. She might come around when she dries up. That soil looks like it holds alot of water. Aaaaaleee aahhhh bayyyyyyaaaayayaaa aaaaallleeeee aaahhhh waaayyyyy. There, that should bring her back around. It was a crop dance. When she recovers tell her to stay away from the wild turkey.


It seemed sick from germination, the damn thing took 5 days to germ.
lol she appreciates the gesture lol


----------



## Mechanical (Dec 24, 2012)

Ninjabowler said:


> growman3666 said:
> 
> 
> > me either im flustered, its not like the thing progressively is getting worse in rapid fashion, its just stayin like that aha
> ...


Ah yes.. An ancient SLAPAHO crop dance. Definitely what the doctor ordered lol..


----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 24, 2012)

growman3666 said:


> It seemed sick from germination, the damn thing took 5 days to germ.
> lol she appreciates the gesture lol


Ya, that doesnt sound good, maybe its having a fungal issue. Id be worried about it damping off. The best thing you could do for her in my opinion would be getting her warm and dry quickly. How have the temps been? Cold?


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 24, 2012)

Temps low 80s to mid 70s, i had the feeling it might be fungus or a genetic disorder. I just transplanted and watered as she was bone dry for a day and it did not help.


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 24, 2012)

Im anxious to see how she handles the new soil. I think in the long run it is definately a good thing that she got transplanted.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 24, 2012)

growman3666 said:


> Temps low 80s to mid 70s, i had the feeling it might be fungus or a genetic disorder. I just transplanted and watered as she was bone dry for a day and it did not help.


Night time temps normal to? If it is fungus you might want her inside at night.


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 24, 2012)

It is inside i just took her out for the pic. Night temps 65 degrees


----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 24, 2012)

Hmmmm.......Aaaaaleee aahhhh bayyyyyyaaaayayaaa aaaaallleeeee aaahhhh waaayyyyy....


----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 24, 2012)

Maybe the seed was stored improperly at some point.


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 24, 2012)

Ninjabowler said:


> Maybe the seed was stored improperly at some point.



Very much a possibility


----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 24, 2012)

Im feelin snap happy, want some more pics?


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 24, 2012)

Yessir 
.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 24, 2012)

growman3666 said:


> Yessir
> .


pretty big leaf huh? The ones at the end are an expiriment. 18 days from cutting clones i flipped them. They seem to be doing alright.


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 24, 2012)

Some real beauties you got there


----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 24, 2012)

I forgot to mention that i made that net in the picture myself. It works way better than store bought ones.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 24, 2012)

I have no idea what ill end up with, hoping for more than 4 anyway, whats your guess?


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 24, 2012)

10 plus .


----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 24, 2012)

growman3666 said:


> 10 plus .


Wow, thats what all my friends say too. Im still skeptical but well know in 3/4 weeks.


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 24, 2012)

Ninjabowler said:


> Wow, thats what all my friends say too. Im still skeptical but well know in 3/4 weeks.


Rule #1 tell nobody
closest friends can become closest enemies in a pinch 
i came to learn this the hard way


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 24, 2012)

It takes one word to get out to one other then you can multiply that and boom


----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 24, 2012)

growman3666 said:


> It takes one word to get out to one other then you can multiply that and boom


When i say all my friends i just mean the three people i actually know. They all grow so im not worried. Havent lived here long. I was living at your latitude for a while and now im here. Wish i was there.


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas to me


----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry christmas growman to you and the gf. Hope the weathers not to cold.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Dec 24, 2012)

growman3666 said:


> Merry Christmas to me


nice, dont spill that shit on the floor it smells fucking horrible lol


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 24, 2012)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> nice, dont spill that shit on the floor it smells fucking horrible lol



Dude its terrible. I smell it through the bottles. lol

Im about to post pics of the new setup


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 24, 2012)

Ninjabowler said:


> Merry christmas growman to you and the gf. Hope the weathers not to cold.


Lol a very same merry christmas to you as well bud


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 24, 2012)

Made me a new hood


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 24, 2012)

That things stellar!


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 25, 2012)

Ninjabowler said:


> That things stellar!


I like being creative.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 25, 2012)

growman3666 said:


> I like being creative.


Anything that gives to you is worth spending time and talent on.


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 25, 2012)

Day 3

Fed with Bio root and Bio weed. 

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 25, 2012)

Just wanted to show a picture from a couple christmas' ago, 6.5 foot sativas under a 600 watt hps light off for pic


----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 25, 2012)

Hows the gooster?


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Dec 25, 2012)

you still doing the side by side?


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 25, 2012)

Ninjabowler said:


> Hows the gooster?


Rough pickins for the ole goodrop. still alive but looking rough.



RetiredMatthebrute said:


> you still doing the side by side?


Yessir, One WW and the UFO will be fed synthetics.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Dec 25, 2012)

nice i just picked up a bottle of general hydroponics bloom formula, might do a little side by side myself, i have 2 clones that just went into flower that would be perfect for it.

not sure im sold on the organics yet i want to make sure im getting the biggest and best possible plant i can, also the synthetics seem to be a bit cheaper too.


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 25, 2012)

Hmm well im gonna go with the nutri plus line.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 25, 2012)

growman3666 said:


> Hmm well im gonna go with the nutri plus line.


Whats the humic acid for in that box?


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 25, 2012)

Ninjabowler said:


> Whats the humic acid for in that box?




Addition of organic matter to organically-deficient soils
Increase root vitality
Improved nutrient uptake
Increased chlorophyll synthesis
Better seed germination
Increased fertilizer retention
Stimulate beneficial microbial activity
Healthier plants and improved yields


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 25, 2012)

Humic acid has been used in soil dating back to he romans


----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 25, 2012)

growman3666 said:


> Humic acid has been used in soil dating back to he romans


I had a friend that asked about it, i dont use it but he thought i should try and find some. I told him i use superthrive for my roots. Then i watched him put like 10 mls into less than a gallon of water. His plants dont look that good and its the first time he used it. I figured ten mls was to much to be puting into one plant but i dont know. Seems like alot with all the other stuff he piled in there.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 26, 2012)

growman3666 said:


> Addition of organic matter to organically-deficient soils
> Increase root vitality
> Improved nutrient uptake
> Increased chlorophyll synthesis
> ...


Well, by the sounds of that, i should use it in everything, even my cheerios. I was just hopeing that you had some wise words to share for that dumb shit of a friend of mine. Im on synthetic so i havent even looked into GH organics


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 26, 2012)

Update: 

Vigorous growth, although upon inspection i noticed that one of my plants (the ufo) had some purpling under the first true leaves, Im stumped, the plant is ahead of all the others and i cant determine what it might be.
The gooster might actually be on the recover, i see more growth in the upper parts and it is standing healthier today, we shall see


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 26, 2012)

Ninjabowler said:


> Well, by the sounds of that, i should use it in everything, even my cheerios. I was just hopeing that you had some wise words to share for that dumb shit of a friend of mine. Im on synthetic so i havent even looked into GH organics



Honestly wisdom comes through experience and i have never used it before lol.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Dec 26, 2012)

the goo is the one with the brown tips right? seems like its doing better than the other seedlings in my opinion.


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 26, 2012)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> the goo is the one with the brown tips right? seems like its doing better than the other seedlings in my opinion.



Yes, the goo is 20 days old bro lol


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Dec 26, 2012)

growman3666 said:


> Yes, the goo is 20 days old bro lol


ahh didnt realize it was older than the others, looks like its getting there though, gotta remember that the brown part of the leaves arent photosynthisizing so when the plant got damaged it hindered its growth pretty badly. I would be willing to bet that it starts taking off soon now that it has grown some more leaves capable of processing the light and making food.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Dec 26, 2012)

seedlings grow slow anyways, i dont understand how people get a monster plant by 4 weeks veg since seedling typically take around 1-1.5 weeks to actually start taking off.


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 26, 2012)

I agree, boy am i glad i have faith in my transplanting/reviving skills


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Dec 26, 2012)

yeah well i though for sure my Kandy Kush seedling was a goner since i went up and it had wilted over.....its amazing a little water and the little guy was standing back up on its own within 30 min.....probabally a few more hours and it would have been beyond repair.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Dec 26, 2012)

thats the one thing that sucks about not having my operation at home is i cant check on them multiple times a day


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 26, 2012)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> thats the one thing that sucks about not having my operation at home is i cant check on them multiple times a day




Yeah thats true, but it has its pros too


----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 26, 2012)

growman3666 said:


> I agree, boy am i glad i have faith in my transplanting/reviving skills


Aahhemmm...and no credit for my good harvest crop dance that i did for you twice?? Well thats the last time i wear a leather squirell cover and feathers for you bro. J/K growman, YAAAA GOOOSTER!!!! I think she looks great man. I think she looks like shell make a full recovery. Ive always thought that victory with a little adversity is always sweeter. Nice to have pics of the babies so you can look back and say remember when...


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 26, 2012)

Lmao, as a matter of fact I now give full credit to the dance!


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Dec 26, 2012)

growman3666 said:


> Yeah thats true, but it has its pros too


yeah, mainly its because i have little ones in the house and my place is not big enough so its hard to hide it from them. but it does have its pro's i can have a bigger setup and dont have to worry about the smells sticking to children and them going to school.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Dec 26, 2012)

yeah thats what i thought did it was the dance...put the feathers and squirel back on


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 26, 2012)

Im going to kill me a squirrel and a peacock right now


----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 26, 2012)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> yeah thats what i thought did it was the dance...put the feathers and squirel back on


This is no joke! Its reserved only for sick plants and its had 100% success so far. Dont tell anyone or everyones going to be trying to pay me to show up and dance in squirell covers and feathers for their dying plants and im way to busy for that.


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 26, 2012)

The goosters not out of the woods yet. Keep dancing


----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 26, 2012)

not today, kinda in a bad mood but not that bad. this is what i woke up toView attachment 2455718not the end of the world but i dont much feel like dancing. Ah well, i could die tommorow...*Aaaaaleee aahhhh bayyyyyyaaaayayaaa aaaaallleeeee aaahhhh waaayyyyy....




*


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 26, 2012)

THANK YOU, although i cant see the picture


----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 26, 2012)

Crap, it woulda been funnier if the pic came through


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 26, 2012)

Ninjabowler said:


> Crap, it woulda been funnier if the pic came throughView attachment 2455749




Ballsackio, sackcentral, sacktastic, sacknatious, sackasaurus, sack-a-lack.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Dec 26, 2012)

working on getting pics up on my thread now man, finally got a chance to get over there and take them.


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 26, 2012)

Todays surf shot


----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 26, 2012)

growman3666 said:


> Todays surf shot


yaaaah so thanks for making my day worse lol im jealous, im sooo jealous, ive never tried surfing.


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 26, 2012)

Lol, its a hobby of mine, come down here and ill teach ya


----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 26, 2012)

growman3666 said:


> Lol, its a hobby of mine, come down here and ill teach ya


Lmao if i ever get down to that corner ill stop by for a lesson 100% for sure. Ive always wanted to go. Maybe next year


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Dec 26, 2012)

ok update is finally up....got it takes forever to do it the "right" way 

nice surf shot, im hoping me and the wifey can take a little vacation down to mexico this febuary will see how things go.


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 26, 2012)

Dude just let me know if you ever do come down to these parts you will get the grand tour, Matt that includes you too


----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 26, 2012)

growman3666 said:


> Dude just let me know if you ever do come down to these parts you will get the grand tour, Matt that includes you too


Will do, thanks.


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 26, 2012)

Drawer o' nutes


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Dec 26, 2012)

where exactly is these parts?


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 26, 2012)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> where exactly is these parts?


West Palm .


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 26, 2012)

growman3666 said:


> Todays surf shot


awesome! looks as beautiful there as it is here


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 26, 2012)

Yeah man its pretty sweet here, cold front coming in tonight will get down to 45.


I think im addicted to nutes, i just ordered the fox farm trio and i will be throwing it into my side by side experiment.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Dec 26, 2012)

growman3666 said:


> West Palm .


ahh nice been there before in the winter, not really as warm as im looking to vacation too though. last time i was in there in the winter it was a ghost town and it was around 60-70 daytime temps.

maybe though....any all inclusive resorts out there that offer free booze lol?


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 26, 2012)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> ahh nice been there before in the winter, not really as warm as im looking to vacation too though. last time i was in there in the winter it was a ghost town and it was around 60-70 daytime temps.
> 
> maybe though....any all inclusive resorts out there that offer free booze lol?



More than likely yes lol. When did you last come down


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Dec 26, 2012)

was probabally about 10 years ago man


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 26, 2012)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> was probabally about 10 years ago man


O yeah its really filled out since


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Dec 26, 2012)

http://www.cheapcaribbean.com/resorts/Bahamas-Grand-Bahama-Island/Viva-Wyndham-Fortuna-All-Inclusive-Beach-Resort/2333.html?searchParameters.allInclusive=true&_searchParameters.allInclusive=on&searchParameters.rooms%5B0%5D.persons%5B0%5D=25&searchParameters.noOfRooms=1&searchParameters.returnDate=02%2F08%2F2013&searchParameters.bookingType=P&searchParameters.maxPrice=&searchParameters.nonStop=false&searchParameters.osbSearch=true&searchParameters.departureAirport=PWM&searchParameters.leaveDate=02%2F01%2F2013&searchParameters.rooms%5B0%5D.persons%5B1%5D=25&searchParameters.localeId=305&id=2689600248524160000


was looing around on this site and they offer all inclusive packages and grown up drinks are included....theres a few other sites that i was looking at too and we were thinking of booking one of these for a week just to get away


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 26, 2012)

Guys please read this thread, Im fucking falling over laughing.


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 26, 2012)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> http://www.cheapcaribbean.com/resorts/Bahamas-Grand-Bahama-Island/Viva-Wyndham-Fortuna-All-Inclusive-Beach-Resort/2333.html?searchParameters.allInclusive=true&_searchParameters.allInclusive=on&searchParameters.rooms%5B0%5D.persons%5B0%5D=25&searchParameters.noOfRooms=1&searchParameters.returnDate=02%2F08%2F2013&searchParameters.bookingType=P&searchParameters.maxPrice=&searchParameters.nonStop=false&searchParameters.osbSearch=true&searchParameters.departureAirport=PWM&searchParameters.leaveDate=02%2F01%2F2013&searchParameters.rooms%5B0%5D.persons%5B1%5D=25&searchParameters.localeId=305&id=2689600248524160000
> 
> 
> was looing around on this site and they offer all inclusive packages and grown up drinks are included....theres a few other sites that i was looking at too and we were thinking of booking one of these for a week just to get away




Dude that looks sick do it up


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Dec 26, 2012)

growman3666 said:


> Dude that looks sick do it up


meh not sure if thats the one i want but something similar, i guess if you toss the bartender a 5$ bill they will make you some nice stiff drinks all day long from what i hear. either way they will make you free drinks all day long


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 26, 2012)

How much you think the whole trips gonna cost?


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Dec 26, 2012)

3k roughly

but im flying from alot further north than you are.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Dec 26, 2012)

i've had seedling start off with the purple like that..it always turns out fine.


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 26, 2012)

What do you guys think about super plant tonic?


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Dec 26, 2012)

growman3666 said:


> What do you guys think about super plant tonic?


never tried it.


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 26, 2012)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> never tried it.


Reading awesome reviews and its at a great price


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 26, 2012)

Went with this
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001GE8GY6/ref=ox_ya_os_product


----------



## poon cup (Dec 26, 2012)

growman3666 said:


> Todays surf shot


jupiter inlet! i surf there all the time 5 mins from my house :O


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 26, 2012)

poon cup said:


> jupiter inlet! i surf there all the time 5 mins from my house :O


No shit foreal? i probably know you


----------



## poon cup (Dec 26, 2012)

ye i live in close by, used to surf jupiter inlet and juno beach pier all the time but i hurt my back 4 months ago and havnt been able to do anything physical so ive just been sitting on here though i never post, but the second i saw that pic i had to say something cause even though i hurt my back i still check the surf report like every morning to torcher myself


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 26, 2012)

poon cup said:


> ye i live in close by, used to surf jupiter inlet and juno beach pier all the time but i hurt my back 4 months ago and havnt been able to do anything physical so ive just been sitting on here looking to improve my own though i never post, but the second i saw that pic i had to say something cause even though i hurt my back i still check the surf report like every morning to torcher myself


Thats pretty crazy dude, i lived in Jfarms for a long time


----------



## poon cup (Dec 26, 2012)

ye im from daytona but ive lived in lp for 2 years went fishing by blue heron boat ramp today and finished off with 2 beers at the tiki bar and no fish


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 26, 2012)

poon cup said:


> ye im from daytona but ive lived in lp for 2 years went fishing by blue heron boat ramp today and finished off with 2 beers at the tiki bar and no fish


Right on right on, ive commercial fished my entire life


----------



## poon cup (Dec 26, 2012)

ye ive been on mayb 3 off shore private charter boats in daytona never gone offshore fishing here though but ive heard its alot better down here and you dont gotta go out far, since i hurt my back ive been fishin alot and i live on the intercoastel so its not to bad,
.
but what kinda board u ride i got 2 woosters 6fters ones a fun shape quad the other a regular squash tail, i used to dick around on my 9ft longboard every now and then to when it was small at the inlet


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 26, 2012)

Right here 6'1 NCS



only one i got


----------



## poon cup (Dec 26, 2012)

well man im sure were bound to run into each other or already have and just havnt relized it though now those chances are probably higher since im going to be scowering jupiter farms for some good smoke jk. pretty cool sein some1 so close on here and growin best of luck though looks like youve been doin fine for a wile

& on growin outdoors ive never done it before but ive got an auto flower that ive been thinking of running indoors & keepin the seeds then finding a spot out in lox or jfarms or back in daytona though i doubt ill ever actually get around to doin it looks like ud get a good harvest though


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 26, 2012)

poon cup said:


> well man im sure were bound to run into each other or already have and just havnt relized it though now those chances are probably higher since im going to be scowering jupiter farms for some good smoke jk. pretty cool sein some1 so close on here and growin best of luck though looks like youve been doin fine for a wile
> 
> & on growin outdoors ive never done it before but ive got an auto flower that ive been thinking of running indoors & keepin the seeds then finding a spot out in lox or jfarms or back in daytona though i doubt ill ever actually get around to doin it looks like ud get a good harvest though



Hell yeah man stick around show me your cool people and we might meet up smoke a little of the blueberry i harvested in september, its just a bout done curing for my standards. Maybe if your back gets better as well we caqn hit a little sesh at the pier.


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 27, 2012)

Goo looks greener in the middle and browner on the tips. Thats a good sign man, i think shes out of the woods.


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 27, 2012)

I think your right man its looking real good now


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 27, 2012)

ya man the goo looks to be doing much better. you gotta teach me that dance someday so I can use them on my plants when they are looking sick


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 27, 2012)

just ordered this, and the fox farm line. the mycos are for the organics.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001GE8GY6/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00


----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 27, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ya man the goo looks to be doing much better. you gotta teach me that dance someday so I can use them on my plants when they are looking sick


Its not that hard, just get a fifth of tequila and drink on it until your hips start wigglein like a a sea otter with a fish, then scream a bunch of random shit at the top of your lungs while twirlin around with your eyes rolled back in your head. When your done collapse on the ground and lay there for a couple seconds for dramatic effect. Works 100% of the time that you or the plant has corrected the problem


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Dec 27, 2012)

and if it dosent work...well you got to drink a fifth of tequila for the ceremonial ritual.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 27, 2012)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> and if it dosent work...well you got to drink a fifth of tequila for the ceremonial ritual.


Lmfao im with you on this one. Any excuse to drink tequila works for me.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Dec 27, 2012)

Ninjabowler said:


> Lmfao im with you on this one. Any excuse to drink tequila works for me.


im more of a whiskey or rum guy but i wont turn down a good margerita


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 27, 2012)

Enjoying some captain as we speak,


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 27, 2012)

O yea.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Dec 27, 2012)

dam man, were supposed to get 2 ft of fucking snow where im at. wish i could be in a warmer climate right now. how long you think it will take me to walk LOL


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 27, 2012)

LOL, umm where u at again?


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Dec 27, 2012)

New England


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 27, 2012)

2 day drive, Im from boston


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hey matt my little guys need a water, what you think i should feed out of the go line?


----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 27, 2012)

The last supper for mr. Nutzz. He makes a good centerpiece dont ya think?


----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 27, 2012)

Damn photos wont download.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Dec 27, 2012)

growman3666 said:


> Hey matt my little guys need a water, what you think i should feed out of the go line?


i would just go by the chart man..., maybe go 1/2 str onthe bio thrive grow.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Dec 27, 2012)

growman3666 said:


> 2 day drive, Im from boston


i used to live in Brockton, Fall River, New bedford, Middleboro and lakeville MA


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 27, 2012)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> i used to live in Brockton, Fall River, New bedford, Middleboro and lakeville MA



No shit huh? my home town is arlington


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Dec 27, 2012)

nice, i dont know the town much have heard of it thats about it. small world aint it


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 27, 2012)

Pretty crazy bro. Mass ave runs right thru the middle


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Dec 27, 2012)

oh and could you do me a favor and do a root shot of the synthetic vs organic thing your doing when you do a transplant, i want to see if that bio root lives up to its name.


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 27, 2012)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> oh and could you do me a favor and do a root shot of the synthetic vs organic thing your doing when you do a transplant, i want to see if that bio root lives up to its name.



Yes sir of course


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Dec 27, 2012)

also check this thread out its kinda a chuckle 

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/604293-its-weed-let-grow-3.html#post8441340


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 27, 2012)

Tagged up for the ride


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 27, 2012)

Welcome welcome


----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 27, 2012)

Ive been trying to find what the afghan goo is, seems theres like a million different answers. Afgoo, afgooey? Saw 90% indica, sativa dominant, no idea what to belive. The only thing that i know about it for sure is that reviewers said it was hella good. One site said citrus taste, one said berry taste. Pictures of it look great online, what do you know about it gman?


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 27, 2012)

Ninjabowler said:


> Ive been trying to find what the afghan goo is, seems theres like a million different answers. Afgoo, afgooey? Saw 90% indica, sativa dominant, no idea what to belive. The only thing that i know about it for sure is that reviewers said it was hella good. One site said citrus taste, one said berry taste. Pictures of it look great online, what do you know about it gman?


I know exactly as much as you do right there hahah.

Good luck finding it from a seedbank as well.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 27, 2012)

Comes from a guy called gooeybreeder. He frequents breedbay quite often. Iv grown out his original Gooey, lets just say Iv literally had dreams of getting it back. Some of the finest herb Iv ever grown


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 27, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Comes from a guy called gooey breeder. He frequents breedbay quite often. Iv grown out his original Gooey, lets just say Iv literally had dreams of getting it back. Some of the finest herb Iv ever grown


More reason to keep this baby alive. everyones stumped on what could have gone wrong with her


----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 27, 2012)

Sounds dangerous, like eat your own face off dangerous! I cant wait to see this monster in action devouring forest creatures that walk too close
.


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 27, 2012)

lmao .


----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 27, 2012)

growman3666 said:


> More reason to keep this baby alive. everyones stumped on what could have gone wrong with her


Its had a hard knock life but will rise from the ashes like the phoenix


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 28, 2012)

Watered today,
1 wwxbb and big bang, fed biothrive, bioweed, bioroot, calmag 1/2 strength 
rest RO'd water


----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 28, 2012)

They all look like spearmint leaves right now lol i cant tell whos who except for the mama goo.


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 28, 2012)

Ninjabowler said:


> They all look like spearmint leaves right now lol i cant tell whos who except for the mama goo.


Lol it looks like the goo might be trying to alternate nodes, wierd. 
tommorow i will puts pics of the different strains.


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 28, 2012)

Off to victorias secret with the gf, wish me luck guys


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Dec 28, 2012)

growman3666 said:


> Off to victorias secret with the gf, wish me luck guys


pics or it didnt happen


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 28, 2012)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> pics or it didnt happen


Dont worry ill get some


----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 28, 2012)

growman3666 said:


> Dont worry ill get some


Ill + rep for that!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 28, 2012)

lol. you guys crack me up sometimes  good stuff gang.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 28, 2012)

growman3666 said:


> Off to victorias secret with the gf, wish me luck guys


Check out benny benassi - cinema, on youtube when you get home, shell like it too


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 28, 2012)

growman3666 said:


>


You are livin the life gman. I get greener everyday


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 28, 2012)

Ninjabowler said:


> You are livin the life gman. I get greener everyday




If you could only see her face


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Dec 28, 2012)

HAHA what exactly is the "grand tour"  jk jk man

wheres the try on shots...wth!! not jk jk


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 28, 2012)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> HAHA what exactly is the "grand tour"  jk jk man
> 
> wheres the try on shots...wth!! not jk jk



Lmao! you know what, I would post those shots but she absolutely will not let me.


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 28, 2012)

growman3666 said:


> Lmao! you know what, I would post those shots but she absolutely will not let me.


Actually, I will convince her to let me post a try on picture by the end of the night. Say i wont 

hahahah


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 28, 2012)

She knows I like to show her off


----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 28, 2012)

growman3666 said:


> She knows I like to show her off


I have the biggest smile on right now lol did you check out cinema yet?


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 28, 2012)

Ninjabowler said:


> I have the biggest smile on right now lol did you check out cinema yet?


 We just watched it 

she loves it


----------



## puffdatchronic (Dec 28, 2012)

growman3666 said:


>


tidy ,very tidy


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 28, 2012)

Hehahae gotchaaaa


----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 28, 2012)

growman3666 said:


> Hehahae gotchaaaa


OOOOOOoOoOoOOomMMMMMmMmMmMmMMmMGgGGGGgGgGgGgGod!!!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 28, 2012)

That is so damn perfect, its more perfect than watching the sun set, shit my ipads dying...


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Dec 28, 2012)

haha nice man  kudos for you for having the balls my gf would fucking kill me if she seen me do that.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Dec 28, 2012)

"you must spread some reputation around before giving to Gro......." LOL


----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 28, 2012)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> "you must spread some reputation around before giving to Gro......." LOL


Same on my screen! Damnit, he deserves it!


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 28, 2012)

Lol right on guys. Ok so back to Las Plantas, Matt, can you mix the organics in one gallon jug for one feeding?


----------



## puffdatchronic (Dec 28, 2012)

well as long as youve got a face ,shes got somewhere to sit..

got the right horn now man,dman you!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 28, 2012)

Whered you get those other beans from? I wanna check em out so i can see what the stats are on em..


----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 28, 2012)

growman3666 said:


> Lol right on guys. Ok so back to Las Plantas, Matt, can you mix the organics in one gallon jug for one feeding?


I couldnt see why not, im chem but my friend does it. Ive just heard to pour in water first, then one by one add and mix everything. If you dont do them seperate they could stick to each other and fall rather than staying in solution. I just slammed the door in a solicitors face. Theres even a sign that says if you dont have an appointment or your selling somthing FUCK OFF! I said " i figure you can read since your holding a clip board" and she said she had read it, i laughed and slammed the door in her face. Some people are so stupid


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Dec 28, 2012)

growman3666 said:


> Lol right on guys. Ok so back to Las Plantas, Matt, can you mix the organics in one gallon jug for one feeding?


the feeding schedule is per gallon, i had a difficult time with that once i first started lol but i mix my shit up in milk jugs


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Dec 28, 2012)

oh and just uploaded some nice pics (i think) on my thread check em out!!

had to give a little chop chop to a smaller branch to provide me and the wife with some decent smoke cuz im tired of smoking mids, ill have a smoke report ready once the quick 2 hour dry/cure is done 

i left alot of leaf on the bud just because there were potential stoned on them


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Dec 28, 2012)

well i think the victoria secret has paid off since Mr growman hasnt been on in like 3 hours!!!!!!


hahaha happy fucking man


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 28, 2012)

Ninjabowler said:


> Whered you get those other beans from? I wanna check em out so i can see what the stats are on em..



Attitude sir


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Dec 28, 2012)

oh hes back...

THAT WAS QUICK!!! HAHAHAHA <3 ya man


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 28, 2012)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> the feeding schedule is per gallon, i had a difficult time with that once i first started lol but i mix my shit up in milk jugs


So i can mix em all in one gallon?
Ninja can you explain more what you were talking about?


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 28, 2012)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> oh hes back...
> 
> THAT WAS QUICK!!! HAHAHAHA <3 ya man



Hahahahaaha you already know bro lmao


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Dec 28, 2012)

growman3666 said:


> So i can mix em all in one gallon?
> Ninja can you explain more what you were talking about?


not sure what you mean by them all, my pants each take 1 gal so i mix up thier nutes seperate but i put all of the mix into 1 gal of water


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Dec 28, 2012)

and my pants are growing well need to buy a new belt


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 28, 2012)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> not sure what you mean by them all, my pants each take 1 gal so i mix up thier nutes seperate but i put all of the mix into 1 gal of water



Damn so i cant just add all the nutes i will be using for the feeding into one gallon? i have to premix them then add them to a new gallon.
PITA


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 28, 2012)

puffdatchronic said:


> well as long as youve got a face ,shes got somewhere to sit..
> 
> got the right horn now man,dman you!



Hahahahahhh


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Dec 28, 2012)

growman3666 said:


> Damn so i cant just add all the nutes i will be using for the feeding into one gallon? i have to premix them then add them to a new gallon.
> PITA


why cant you?

as long as your feeding same stage theres no reason you cant mix up a big batch....i really dont understand what your talking about


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Dec 28, 2012)

growman3666 said:


> Damn so i cant just add all the nutes i will be using for the feeding into one gallon? i have to premix them then add them to a new gallon.
> PITA


i guess you could but its easier to just mix up a gal to a time and go by chart...


im really no pro on these nutes man...i have just beeen using them and seem to be doing well. i mix up a gal per plant and feed depending on the plant depends on how much i mix


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 28, 2012)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> why cant you?
> 
> as long as your feeding same stage theres no reason you cant mix up a big batch....i really dont understand what your talking about




Fuck hahah,

Ok so i have me one gallon of water, 
i want to feed biogrow, bioroot, bioweed, and biomarine.
Can i measure out the biogrow pour into the gallon, then measure the biomarine, pour into the gallon, bioweed, pour, etc.?
or do i have to mix them all in different gallons?


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 28, 2012)

Im also lost on the nute thing? maybe dat booty has something to do with it 


As long as all of the plants are getting the same nute mix you can just make a batch as big as you need. 
Fill your bucket with water, add the right amount of nute #1 and mix thoroughly, add nute #2 mix thoroughly, nute #3 and so on, ph AFTER you mix the nutes then give it to your plants. Just dont pre mix your nutes together then add to the water, not good...


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Dec 28, 2012)

yeah man pur it into the same gallon.....really?


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Dec 28, 2012)

dam that ass got you confused boi LOL 


what else would you do? 

5ml og bio root in 1 gallon then feeed, 5m bio thrive grow then feed?

5ml of cal mag then feed....thats an awefull lot of gallons of water man


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Dec 28, 2012)

10 gallons of water later you have flushed out everything you put in HAHAH


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 28, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Im also lost on the nute thing? maybe dat booty has something to do with it
> 
> 
> As long as all of the plants are getting the same nute mix you can just make a batch as big as you need.
> Fill your bucket with water, add the right amount of nute #1 and mix thoroughly, add nute #2 mix thoroughly, nute #3 and so on. Just dont pre mix your nutes together the add to the water, not good...


hahah
Ahhh gotcha bro, thanks  



RetiredMatthebrute said:


> yeah man pur it into the same gallon.....really?



Hahah dude im readin all kinds a shit like dont mix all together and shit and im like wtf


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Dec 28, 2012)

sorry im drunk and crude right now...still love me


----------



## aCiDjEsUs (Dec 28, 2012)

Shit I'm still hanged on that page with growmans gf lol


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 28, 2012)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> dam that ass got you confused boi LOL
> 
> 
> what else would you do?
> ...


hahahahahaha


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 28, 2012)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> sorry im drunk and crude right now...still love me


Dude trust me that wont foil my mood right now
hahaaaa


----------



## aCiDjEsUs (Dec 28, 2012)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> sorry im drunk and crude right now...still love me


Buuhaha it's all good brotha, damn sometimes I miss being drunk lol


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Dec 28, 2012)

acidjesus said:


> shit i'm still hanged on that page with growmans gf lol


roflmfao......


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 28, 2012)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> sorry im drunk and crude right now...still love me



hahahahahaha


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Dec 28, 2012)

anyways to answer your question mix it all in the same gallon of water.....


dam that was easy huh


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Dec 28, 2012)

love this thread


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 28, 2012)

aCiDjEsUs said:


> Buuhaha it's all good brotha, damn sometimes I miss being drunk lol





RetiredMatthebrute said:


> roflmfao......


----------



## aCiDjEsUs (Dec 28, 2012)

Buhahaha!!! Hell No!! You just messed it all up "My Vision"


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 28, 2012)

aCiDjEsUs said:


> Buhahaha!!! Hell No!! You just messed it all up "My Vision"





hahahahahahaahahashhaahahha!


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Dec 28, 2012)

classic

Acid get on you new thread


----------



## aCiDjEsUs (Dec 28, 2012)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> classic
> 
> Acid get on you new thread


I'm waiting for them girls to grow up, they can't be exposed to all this ;P


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 28, 2012)

aCiDjEsUs said:


> I'm waiting for them girls to grow up, they can't be exposed to all this ;P


Ive accepted the fact that my girls will be sluts


----------



## BrunetteBudz (Dec 28, 2012)

Damnnnnnn my butt looks good!!


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 28, 2012)

BrunetteBudz said:


> Damnnnnnn my butt looks good!!


 ^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 28, 2012)

.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 28, 2012)

growman3666 said:


> .


Big things that go "bump" in the night will be coming soon....stay tuned to otters adventures, props!


----------



## aCiDjEsUs (Dec 28, 2012)

BrunetteBudz said:


> Damnnnnnn my butt looks good!!


Yes it does.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 29, 2012)

that ass was as beautiful as the setting sun. I agree with who ever said that earlier, lol.

never mind daily plant pictures and updates, I want daily GF pictures and updates instead


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 29, 2012)

Lmao guys .


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 29, 2012)

So nooone wants to see the gooster this morn?


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Dec 29, 2012)

growman3666 said:


> So nooone wants to see the gooster this morn?


i do , dam site has been offline all night ><


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 29, 2012)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> i do , dam site has been offline all night ><


I know foreal

aight pics soo


----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 29, 2012)

I just woke up, me n my buddy picked up two chicks at the bar last night and i hid some clones in my bathroom with the lights off. The girls just left so i figured id put the clones back into the light. Damn tray slid off the car and they hit the ground! Half the plastic lables and the clones fell out. Damnit! I was cloning for sex an now i dont know which ones are which. This puts me back two weeks unless i do somthing crazy. I vote for crazy since thats kind the theme of the night


----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 29, 2012)

Only thing thats going to make me feel better is seein the gooster....and well maybe lookin at that sunset one more time


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 29, 2012)

Ninjabowler said:


> I just woke up, me n my buddy picked up two chicks at the bar last night and i hid some clones in my bathroom with the lights off. The girls just left so i figured id put the clones back into the light. Damn tray slid off the car and they hit the ground! Half the plastic lables and the clones fell out. Damnit! I was cloning for sex an now i dont know which ones are which. This puts me back two weeks unless i do somthing crazy. I vote for crazy since thats kind the theme of the night



Compare the clippings to the original plant and try to match up which came off which?


Ninjabowler said:


> Only thing thats going to make me feel better is seein the gooster....and well maybe lookin at that sunset one more time


Hahahaha


----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 29, 2012)

growman3666 said:


> Compare the clippings to the original plant and try to match up which came off which?
> 
> 
> Hahahaha


I would but theyre all the same strain. Ffffffff#########%%%%%%%%%kkkkkkkk! The plants all look the same. One was on the verge too! Damn wild nights, i wouldnt trade em for anything


----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 29, 2012)

Needs to see me some goo and then hit the hay. I got maybe an hours sleep. Feels like a pig pooped in my head lastnight.


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 29, 2012)

Lol i hear you bro


----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 29, 2012)

growman3666 said:


> Lol i hear you bro


Hows my cuteypie this morning. She still got brown tips?


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 29, 2012)




----------



## growman3666 (Dec 29, 2012)

The two to the left are the wwbb


----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 29, 2012)

growman3666 said:


> The two to the left are the wwbb


Oooooo, theyre getting big. Did you bite the goos tips off lastnight?......hungry?


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 29, 2012)

Ninjabowler said:


> Oooooo, theyre getting big. Did you bite the goos tips off lastnight?......hungry?



Yes quite!


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 29, 2012)

Garden shots
Avacado trees are hangin in there


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 29, 2012)

Ninjabowler said:


> Feels like a pig pooped in my head lastnight.


lmao .


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 29, 2012)




----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 29, 2012)

growman3666 said:


>


So these are the babies you started;

Here's a 10 footer I did up here, I'm looking up with the camera...notice how nicely it blended in with native plants. I've had people walk right by and never notice due to cover plantings.View attachment 2459323


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 29, 2012)

They are on 20-4 , tryin to keep them as short and bushy as possible.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 29, 2012)

growman3666 said:


> They are on 20-4 , tryin to keep them as short and bushy as possible.


The CFL lighting will accomplish that for a while. Eventually they'll outgrow the set-up, but in Florida it doesn't matter b/c you can always supplement with the real thing year-round. I use sun year-round up here, but I have original glass from 1906...but it's so damn cloudy I'm now using almost 500 actual CFL watts(that will grow tall plants but not stretched).

In fact, just took some pics today...I have 2 indoor set-ups as well. The second is run with 2 600W HPS.

Teehee, I know the CFL set-up is rather primitive(lights are raised). But it works temporarily till' I can start throwing plants outside again.


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 29, 2012)

Sunbiz1 said:


> The CFL lighting will accomplish that for a while. Eventually they'll outgrow the set-up, but in Florida it doesn't matter b/c you can always supplement with the real thing year-round. I use sun year-round up here, but I have original glass from 1906...but it's so damn cloudy I'm now using almost 500 actual CFL watts(that will grow tall plants but not stretched).
> 
> In fact, just took some pics today...I have 2 indoor set-ups as well. The second is run with 2 600W HPS.View attachment 2459350View attachment 2459349
> 
> Teehee, I know the CFL set-up is rather primitive(lights are raised). But it works temporarily till' I can start throwing plants outside again.



Lol very nice.

so how big smart pots should i get? and i will be lsting all of them.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 29, 2012)

growman3666 said:


> Lol very nice.
> 
> so how big smart pots should i get? and i will be lsting all of them.


I'd go with 20-30 gals, then bury them just in case. I rarely train plants, only certain LR strains that stretch to high heaven no matter what. And therefore I'm not the best adviser in that department. I use Uncle Ben's technique under advanced growing, only for some reason I always get 5 main colas as opposed to the normal 4...somehow I inadvertantly improved upon the technique and have not a clue how it keeps happening.


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 29, 2012)

Sunbiz1 said:


> I'd go with 20-30 gals, then bury them just in case. I rarely train plants, only certain LR strains that stretch to high heaven no matter what. And therefore I'm not the best adviser in that department. I use Uncle Ben's technique under advanced growing, only for some reason I always get 5 main colas as opposed to the normal 4...somehow I inadvertantly improved upon the technique and have not a clue how it keeps happening.



I see. How do you introduce into the sunlight? progressively?


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 29, 2012)

growman3666 said:


> I see. How do you introduce into the sunlight? progressively?


Yes, but it's actually the heat stress more than sunlight which causes shock...particularly when you move contained plants from the A/C into direct sun.

The soil temp goes from 70 to about 100 too rapidly.

And lemme re-think the burying smart pot idea, I forgot to take into account rainy season.


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 29, 2012)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Yes, but it's actually the heat stress more than sunlight which causes shock...particularly when you move contained plants from the A/C into direct sun.
> 
> The soil temp goes from 70 to about 100 too rapidly.
> 
> And lemme re-think the burying smart pot idea, I forgot to take into account rainy season.


Whatever you come up with as to negate stress as much as possible is more than welcome


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 29, 2012)

everyone is MIA tonite


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 29, 2012)

Ok so ive been doing some reading and i have come to find that if started from seed outdoors in april my big bomb can harvest as much as 3 lbs. 
Just think about how much this thing can yield with a 4 month indoor veg period


----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 29, 2012)

growman3666 said:


> everyone is MIA tonite


Sorry, i was gardening at a friends place today with a killer hangover. Nothin that a little more beer cant fix right. Trimmed up some ABC and some eve. First time seeing the eve. Frosty. Id just leave her by a cracked door all day, or bring it out for a bit at a time when the temps close to the same.


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 29, 2012)

Ninjabowler said:


> Sorry, i was gardening at a friends place today with a killer hangover. Nothin that a little more beer cant fix right. Trimmed up some ABC and some eve. First time seeing the eve. Frosty. Id just leave her by a cracked door all day, or bring it out for a bit at a time when the temps close to the same.


could be a good idea


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 29, 2012)

never herd of eve?


----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 29, 2012)

growman3666 said:


> Ok so ive been doing some reading and i have come to find that if started from seed outdoors in april my big bomb can harvest as much as 3 lbs.
> Just think about how much this thing can yield with a 4 month indoor veg period


Sure it could but i think youll need some bigger lights lol and i dont think passers by would miss that big bastard lmao. I would like to see it dont get me wrong, the bigger the better is what i say.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 29, 2012)

growman3666 said:


> never herd of eve?


Niether had i until a few months ago, sure was frosty though....yummy


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 29, 2012)

Ninjabowler said:


> Sure it could but i think youll need some bigger lights lol and i dont think passers by would miss that big bastard lmao. I would like to see it dont get me wrong, the bigger the better is what i say.


Ill have bigger lights, do not worry sir, also i guerrilla grow so there will not be any one seeing them


----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 29, 2012)

growman3666 said:


> Ill have bigger lights, do not worry sir, also i guerrilla grow so there will not be any one seeing them


Oh shit i cant wait. Did you pull the brown parts off the goo or did they fall off?


----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 29, 2012)

What do you do to keep animals from getting them?


----------



## drolove (Dec 30, 2012)

growman3666 said:


>


lol NICE!!!


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 30, 2012)

Ninjabowler said:


> Oh shit i cant wait. Did you pull the brown parts off the goo or did they fall off?


I pulled them off they were crispy crispy



Ninjabowler said:


> What do you do to keep animals from getting them?


wolf or cougar urine. 



drolove said:


> lol NICE!!!


yeah buddy

pics of the new setup coming soon.


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 30, 2012)

A couple years back


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Dec 30, 2012)

ill have to see if i can dig up some pics of my first grow, it was outdoor as well.


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 30, 2012)

My old place


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 30, 2012)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> ill have to see if i can dig up some pics of my first grow, it was outdoor as well.



That would be sweet


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 30, 2012)

Used mylar to create a full enclosure and its friggen bright in there now

All seem to need water once again hmm.

I think the goo has wierd genetics


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 30, 2012)

First Mycorrhizae application









Organics on left Synthetic on right









Nute drawer can no longer hold them









I still have this guy laying around forgot i had it


----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 30, 2012)

Super goooo!!! And where do you get a wolfs/cougars urine? Do you follow it around after feeding it a bunch of beer? Do you dress up like a tree and hold out a cup? I didnt thing your gf looked that old in the pictures?  Im afraid to type in wolf urine into my google for fear of what might come up, i would guess maybe a hunting store?


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 30, 2012)

Ninjabowler said:


> Super goooo!!! And where do you get a wolfs/cougars urine? Do you follow it around after feeding it a bunch of beer? Do you dress up like a tree and hold out a cup? I didnt thing your gf looked that old in the pictures?  Im afraid to type in wolf urine into my google for fear of what might come up, i would guess maybe a hunting store?




HAHAHahhh
I dress as Bigfoot as you know wolves and bigfoot have a symbiotic relationship. duh. 
Walmart has wolf piss as a racoon repellent.
Shes 22


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 30, 2012)

Cougar piss can be found at any hunting store. 
Its dangerous and i wont use it unless I bring my 45. every time i visit. 
It repels everything but cougars lmao. It attracts them bahhaa


----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 30, 2012)

growman3666 said:


> HAHAHahhh
> I dress as Bigfoot as you know wolves and bigfoot have a symbiotic relationship. duh.
> Walmart has wolf piss as a racoon repellent.
> Shes 22


Thats frickin hilarious, damn walmart has everything, i should have known. Thats probly where you got the bigfoot suit too..duhh im a little slow somtimes.


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 30, 2012)

Ninjabowler said:


> Thats frickin hilarious, damn walmart has everything, i should have known. Thats probly where you got the bigfoot suit too..duhh im a little slow somtimes.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 30, 2012)

If you need any filler for the bigfoot costume im about to shave this stupid ass holiday beard. I could send it to you lol


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 30, 2012)

Ninjabowler said:


> If you need any filler for the bigfoot costume im about to shave this stupid ass holiday beard. I could send it to you lol



Yes this will complete my suit, all i needed was some extra genital apparel.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 30, 2012)

growman3666 said:


> Yes this will complete my suit, all i needed was some extra genital apparel.


God i hate beards! I dont how anyone can stand how itchy they get, frickin tourture!


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 30, 2012)

Ninjabowler said:


> God i hate beards! I dont how anyone can stand how itchy they get, frickin tourture!



Haha yeah dude, i just keep the chinstrap goin


----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 30, 2012)

Ididnt know you need a helmet to surf lol


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 30, 2012)

Ninjabowler said:


> Ididnt know you need a helmet to surf lol




Yes yes you do, and mine says juicy right on the side


----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 30, 2012)

growman3666 said:


> Yes yes you do, and mine says juicy right on the side


Damn..they must have some big waves down there


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 30, 2012)

lol nahh .


----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 30, 2012)

You guys see any sharks..damnnn..those things scare the shit outta me!


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 30, 2012)

Ninjabowler said:


> You guys see any sharks..damnnn..those things scare the shit outta me!


Almost everytime i go out


----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 30, 2012)

Fuck that bro, fuck that...what kind do you get?


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 30, 2012)

Ninjabowler said:


> Fuck that bro, fuck that...what kind do you get?


Usually a whole shitload of blacktips, or spinners, but then theres the occasional bull


----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 30, 2012)

You ever catchem with your hands??


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 30, 2012)

Nah, but we sit on the beach and can catch em all day and night with rods. Average size 7 feet


----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 30, 2012)

growman3666 said:


> Nah, but we sit on the beach and can catch em all day and night with rods. Average size 7 feet


Got any pictures of that? Is that what the 45s for lol


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 30, 2012)

Ill pm the video to you cuz it shows my face im pretty sure


----------



## perkele (Dec 30, 2012)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> ok update is finally up....got it takes forever to do it the "right" way
> 
> nice surf shot, im hoping me and the wifey can take a little vacation down to mexico this febuary will see how things go.


Matt man, nice to see ya. You've changed your user name. Great to see that you are still around!


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 30, 2012)

New England with a chance for a first round bye in the playoffs!
Lets Do This Boys!!!


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Dec 30, 2012)

perkele said:


> Matt man, nice to see ya. You've changed your user name. Great to see that you are still around!


I seen the rep comment and was like woah, thats a old name.....hows everything going?


----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 30, 2012)

Off to kick some ass at pool, i dont use a stick. Just ninja chops and kicks. Best pool player in the county, self taught...no thanks to you pops. Hope everything as good as the sunset from the porch. Ttyl


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 31, 2012)

Look at em go

















Goo







WWBB Organic







BB Organic







WWBB Synthetic








UFO Sythetic


----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 31, 2012)

Is it just me or does the goo look like its about to get crazy and cut a bitch?


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 31, 2012)

bro the goos rawdoggin


----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 31, 2012)

Shes definatly a non conformist. I bet when she flowers that shell give us the finger.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 31, 2012)

View attachment 2461459Hmmmmmmmmm.....yup.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 31, 2012)

Ninjabowler said:


> View attachment 2461459Hmmmmmmmmm.....yup.


who's that? she cute! lol


----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 31, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> who's that? she cute! lol


I wish i knew her, damn. Its snowing here for the first time this year, happy new year!


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 1, 2013)

Ninja you were right, I opened up this morning and the goo was almost too fast for me to catch but i finally got the knife away from her.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 1, 2013)

Even though the goo was giving me the stink eye in the last pic they all look really healthy and happy. Howz the vodka HO today?


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 1, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Even though the goo was giving me the stink eye in the last pic they all look really healthy and happy. Howz the vodka HO today?


Holy shit dude, im taming wild beasts in my head


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 1, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Holy shit dude, im taming wild beasts in my head


Sounds like you need a red eye lol


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 1, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Sounds like you need a red eye lol


Lol a green gizzard


----------



## mr west (Jan 1, 2013)

Happy new year gman hope u have a good one


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 1, 2013)

mr west said:


> Happy new year gman hope u have a good one



Happy new year to you as well westie!


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 1, 2013)

Hapy new years to everyone on this thread  may 2013 bring bountifull harvests and amber trichomes


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 1, 2013)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> Hapy new years to everyone on this thread  may 2013 bring bountifull harvests and amber trichomes


Im getting closer to those everyday, im getting scared that my huge roots are going to explode the netpots. They look like bulging whiskey barrels if you get my drift. Theyre stretched so wide that i can see individual pieces of hydroton starting to poke through like someones smugglin grapes under a mankini. I dont know how strong those pots are. Anyone on this thread heard of those things exploding?


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 1, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Im getting closer to those everyday, im getting scared that my huge roots are going to explode the netpots. They look like bulging whiskey barrels if you get my drift. Theyre stretched so wide that i can see individual pieces of hydroton starting to poke through like someones smugglin grapes under a mankini. I dont know how strong those pots are. Anyone on this thread heard of those things exploding?



lmao never heard of that


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 1, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> lmao never heard of that


Good, maybe theres hope.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 1, 2013)

Org wwbb













Synth WWBB














Synth BB











Org bb


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 1, 2013)

man they are coming along fast!! you have them under CFL right?


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 1, 2013)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> man they are coming along fast!! you have them under CFL right?


Yessir unbelievable huh?


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 1, 2013)

they just seem to be growing really fast.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 1, 2013)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> they just seem to be growing really fast.


I have never had plants grow this fast


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 1, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> I have never had plants grow this fast


Psst...maybe it was the crop dance?? Just sayin.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 1, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Psst...maybe it was the crop dance?? Just sayin.


Exactly! .


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 2, 2013)

Day 11


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 2, 2013)

You been playin "welcome to the jungle" by guns n roses for those girls or what?? Thats my favorite grow room song lol


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 2, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> You been playin "welcome to the jungle" by guns n roses for those girls or what?? Thats my favorite grow room song lol


the goo gets mad when i play loud music


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 2, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> the goo gets mad when i play loud music


That sally, oh man what a suck hole! Well we know who the party pooper is.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 2, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> That sally, oh man what a suck hole! Well we know who the party pooper is.



I sleep with one eye open. I know now why the say abusive relationships are so hard to get away from..........


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 2, 2013)

[youtube]ssNuhZYx_LQ#[/youtube]


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 2, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> I sleep with one eye open. I know now why the say abusive relationships are so hard to get away from..........


Baaahahahahaaa! Lmao


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 2, 2013)

[youtube]MP-3-ilESOw[/youtube]


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 2, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Baaahahahahaaa! Lmao


And shes not even hot!


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## growman3666 (Jan 2, 2013)

Reminds me of a lobster


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 2, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Reminds me of a lobster


Waiting to give out a big ol popey bitchslap.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 2, 2013)

Lmao .


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 2, 2013)

dam that gooster looks like my retarded brother..healthy and all just a bit fucked up looking


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 2, 2013)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> dam that gooster looks like my retarded brother..healthy and all just a bit fucked up looking


Uh oh..Matther thinks goo looks like a male lol 
Suns shining down on me today for a change so im goin to go get some. Hows the floweres in the greenhouse?


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks greenhorn,

Flowers and veggies are great ill post pics tomorow


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 2, 2013)

y'all had me laughing again 


hey Gman3666...........


Growmans 2013 Monsters, 4 Month Indoor Veg, 4 LB. Per Plant Minimum


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 2, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> y'all had me laughing again
> 
> 
> hey Gman3666...........
> ...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 2, 2013)

growman3666 said:


>


lol!!! funny shit with the emoticons Gman, . hahahaha


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 2, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> lol!!! funny shit with the emoticons Gman, . hahahaha



Attention. Here's an update on tonight's dinner. It was veal. I repeat, veal. The 
winner of tonight's mystery meat contest is Jeffrey Corbin who guessed &#8216;some kind of 
beef.


----------



## dr.greenthumbbb (Jan 2, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Glad to have you aboard, I put my order to attitude last thursday and my tracking has been stuck, (Your item, posted on 09/12/12 with reference LYXXXXXXXXXGB has been received at our international mail centre and is being made ready for despatch overseas.) here since monday, idk whats up with it. The Goo has popped the soil and is vegging under cfls right now. That would be great if you could change it for me id appreciate it. Thanks


seeds that i ordered from them did that for about 4 days or so then where dispatched hope they get sent over soon


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 2, 2013)

dr.greenthumbbb said:


> seeds that i ordered from them did that for about 4 days or so then where dispatched hope they get sent over soon


Oh theyve been here bro i know its a long journal but if you read it you will catch a chuckle im sure


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 2, 2013)

Take a quick brake from eating fish for some candy gman.


----------



## dr.greenthumbbb (Jan 2, 2013)

Indeed, ive read some of it and its quite entertaining


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 2, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> View attachment 2464473View attachment 2464472Take a quick brake from eating fish for some candy gman.



May I? Dont mind if I do.



Dude id take this candy even if you were a stranger in a white van


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 2, 2013)

dr.greenthumbbb said:


> Indeed, ive read some of it and its quite entertaining


Stick around


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 2, 2013)

Did you change the title of your journal? Sounds very interesting!


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 2, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Did you change the title of your journal? Sounds very interesting!




Yes sir i did lol


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 2, 2013)

Yeah I called her up, she gave me a bunch of crap about me not listening to her, or 
something, I don't know, I wasn't really paying attention


----------



## dr.greenthumbbb (Jan 2, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Yeah I called her up, she gave me a bunch of crap about me not listening to her, or
> something, I don't know, I wasn't really paying attention


thats hilarious i get that speech from time to time and like you said i dont pay attention to it


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 3, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Did you change the title of your journal? Sounds very interesting!


I fished around like a blind inuit for a while and finally pulled a fish? Tnx dic


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 3, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> I fished around like a blind inuit for a while and finally pulled a fish? Tnx dic




lMAO .


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 3, 2013)

It takes courage to tell the gooster off


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 3, 2013)

Day 12


----------



## aCiDjEsUs (Jan 3, 2013)

Looking good Growman  I hope mine will look like that on day 12 lol


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 3, 2013)

aCiDjEsUs said:


> Looking good Growman  I hope mine will look like that on day 12 lol



Thanks bud  

All will get their first top after their first set of five comes in


----------



## aCiDjEsUs (Jan 3, 2013)

I was thinking about topping my plants also to make them more bushy so I can have some nice growth through the screen.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 3, 2013)

aCiDjEsUs said:


> I was thinking about topping my plants also to make them more bushy so I can have some nice growth through the screen.


[h=3]Everything You Need To Know About LST/FIM/TOPPING[/h]


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 3, 2013)

aCiDjEsUs said:


> I was thinking about topping my plants also to make them more bushy so I can have some nice growth through the screen.


top twice so you have 4 chutes and then LST them around the container this will give you a monster bush bigger than Peggy Bundy's


----------



## aCiDjEsUs (Jan 3, 2013)

So it was your thread that I was reading through out the time lol didn't know you yet back then, good sh*t Growman! Thank you.


----------



## aCiDjEsUs (Jan 3, 2013)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> top twice so you have 4 chutes and then LST them around the container this will give you a monster bush bigger than Peggy Bundy's


LMAO!!! I remember Peggy she always had that BIG ASS hair of hers lol


----------



## aCiDjEsUs (Jan 3, 2013)

I still got some time till I top them plants, but I'm going to like you guys said top them twice and some last around the pot.


----------



## aCiDjEsUs (Jan 3, 2013)

Any of you guys watched Hobbit already? bout to smoke a fat one a put it on and see what's all the commotion is all about.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 3, 2013)

aCiDjEsUs said:


> Any of you guys watched Hobbit already? bout to smoke a fat one a put it on and see what's all the commotion is all about.


Going Saturday a close buddy of mine is from Belarus Russia and has never been to a theater, I think he will love it


----------



## aCiDjEsUs (Jan 3, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Going Saturday a close buddy of mine is from Belarus Russia and has never been to a theater, I think he will love it


Awesome, I think he will love it lol, I remember my first time at the movies here in the states lol. But that was so long ago lol


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 3, 2013)

.


----------



## aCiDjEsUs (Jan 3, 2013)

Get him high and take him to an IMAX lol


----------



## aCiDjEsUs (Jan 3, 2013)

Aight Growman, Matt bout to go watch that movie. Take care guys and ttyl.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 3, 2013)

aCiDjEsUs said:


> Get him high and take him to an IMAX lol


lmao he might freak!


----------



## perkele (Jan 3, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Todays surf shot


such beauty and calm...I'm on the ocean shore as well, but in here it's just raining *all* the time.


----------



## perkele (Jan 3, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Day 12


sweet looking!!!


----------



## perkele (Jan 3, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Reminds me of a lobster


[video=youtube;WJ1oYu6KIoU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJ1oYu6KIoU[/video]


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 3, 2013)

Holy shit man, im never goin out with the grow store guys again. Fuckin went to three grows drinkin and smokin all the way while stopping at bars. I ended up lol making out lol with some hot chick at the bar like i was 21 or somthing. Then this cock blocker wouldnt give her a ride to my house because they were worried that somone would see us leaving together and tell his girlfriend. Fml.....and on top of not getting laid, i woke up this morning and it felt like a midget took a shit in my mouth while i was sleeping. Im going to catch that fucker one day.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 3, 2013)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> top twice so you have 4 chutes and then LST them around the container this will give you a monster bush bigger than Peggy Bundy's


&#8203;............


----------



## pkush420 (Jan 3, 2013)

I would think you want to Top/Fim later on. Since its on its 12-15th day. Why you want wait til the 3rd node goes in? then top/fim so has more length to play with rather than it being small?
I may be 100% wrong on this. I only do Simple LST and i fim'd at my 4th node.


----------



## perkele (Jan 3, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Holy shit man, im never goin out with the grow store guys again. Fuckin went to three grows drinkin and smokin all the way while stopping at bars. I ended up lol making out lol with some hot chick at the bar like i was 21 or somthing. Then this cock blocker wouldnt give her a ride to my house because they were worried that somone would see us leaving together and tell his girlfriend. Fml.....and on top of not getting laid, i woke up this morning and it felt like a midget took a shit in my mouth while i was sleeping. Im going to catch that fucker one day.


why didn't you take a cab man?


----------



## perkele (Jan 3, 2013)

most likely you know this thread, but still I'll post it up...I am definitely going to try this regarding topping, it's way to nice imo https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/151706-uncle-bens-topping-technique-get.html


----------



## z0b (Jan 3, 2013)

i like roots organic. all mixed for me lol


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 3, 2013)

Lmao, I come home to this; 






[h=3]




[/h]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 3, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Lmao, I come home to this;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is it legit or did someone put your like button on blast


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 3, 2013)

Mostly legit, perkele did put me on blast for a hot minute. lol


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 3, 2013)

perkele said:


> such beauty and calm...I'm on the ocean shore as well, but in here it's just raining *all* the time.


Where are you at?



perkele said:


> [video=youtube;WJ1oYu6KIoU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJ1oYu6KIoU[/video]


LMFAO



Ninjabowler said:


> Holy shit man, im never goin out with the grow store guys again. Fuckin went to three grows drinkin and smokin all the way while stopping at bars. I ended up lol making out lol with some hot chick at the bar like i was 21 or somthing. Then this cock blocker wouldnt give her a ride to my house because they were worried that somone would see us leaving together and tell his girlfriend. Fml.....and on top of not getting laid, i woke up this morning and it felt like a midget took a shit in my mouth while i was sleeping. Im going to catch that fucker one day.



Sounds shitty. Ill see if the goosters available tonight. She really needs to get out of the house.



pkush420 said:


> I would think you want to Top/Fim later on. Since its on its 12-15th day. Why you want wait til the 3rd node goes in? then top/fim so has more length to play with rather than it being small?
> I may be 100% wrong on this. I only do Simple LST and i fim'd at my 4th node.


I am waiting for the third node, I will keep these as short and bushy as possible, remember ill have all summer to veg outdoors as well. The plants will start to stretch when put outdoors. 



perkele said:


> sweet looking!!!


Thanks bro


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 3, 2013)

perkele said:


> why didn't you take a cab man?


I was a half hour drive from my house.time enough to kill two tall boy PBRs lol


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 3, 2013)

Im going to have to take a raincheck on takin the gooster out. You know what they say,"15 will get ya twenty". Im off to the bar to go get my sure thing bartender back to my house. She cant say no to me lol


----------



## champaign (Jan 3, 2013)

Nice! Good luck.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 3, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Im going to have to take a raincheck on takin the gooster out. You know what they say,"15 will get ya twenty". Im off to the bar to go get my sure thing bartender back to my house. She cant say no to me lol


Dammit! She only looks 15!


champaign said:


> Nice! Good luck.


Thanks for stopping by, stay classy sandiego


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 3, 2013)

wow ,such fast growth.. ..looking great so far


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 3, 2013)

Well i feel better now, my balls were the size of watermelons. I think i might have a date later tonight, wish i wasnt so drunk right now lmao


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 3, 2013)

What size pots are you going to next?


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 3, 2013)

puffdatchronic said:


> wow ,such fast growth.. ..looking great so far


Thanks bro



Ninjabowler said:


> What size pots are you going to next?



I think they are 2 liter


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 4, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Thanks bro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you going to plant them low in the dirt and "Raise the Root.f!!" ?? Lol


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 4, 2013)

pkush420 said:


> I would think you want to Top/Fim later on. Since its on its 12-15th day. Why you want wait til the 3rd node goes in? then top/fim so has more length to play with rather than it being small?
> I may be 100% wrong on this. I only do Simple LST and i fim'd at my 4th node.


well if he wants to mainline then topping the first node is a option. ideally uyou can top as soon as the pland has grown 1 set of nodes.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 4, 2013)

well i woke up to some cool shit this morning, both synthetic fed plants which have been fed nothing so far. are yellowing on the underleaves, Organic fed are green and lush pics soon


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 4, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> well i woke up to some cool shit this morning, both synthetic fed plants which have been fed nothing so far. are yellowing on the underleaves, Organic fed are green and lush pics soon


well at least that says that the organic ferts are doing thier job. now time to get some of that synthetic in and see how that goe s


----------



## dr.greenthumbbb (Jan 4, 2013)

be quite interesting to see which is better


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 4, 2013)

Day 14














That one will the serious yellowing is the ufo so i am not to worried about it


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 4, 2013)

the yellow should turn green when you feed it if its not too far gone.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 4, 2013)

I picked these up yesterday for free so ill be utilizing them soon.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 4, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> View attachment 2464473View attachment 2464472Take a quick brake from eating fish for some candy gman.





growman3666 said:


> I picked these up yesterday for free so ill be utilizing them soon.


hmm, i smell a constuction project. Nice box, who gave you the wood? Lol Or did you get it off some street corner? lmao dirty dirty man.


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 4, 2013)

I need to build be a little veg box.. I dont know if my chick can handle another project right now though lol..


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 4, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> I need to build be a little veg box.. I dont know if my chick can handle another project right now though lol..


You need to go find a new box on the corner


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 4, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> You need to go find a new box on the corner


Right.. Maybe I should move to Fl where there are boxes falling from the sky lol..


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 4, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> Right.. Maybe I should move to Fl where there are boxes falling from the sky lol..


If i could find a box as nice as g mans i would move there too. Thats right g man, i said you have a nice box


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 4, 2013)

Lol yes i did have these boxes tested for diseases


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 4, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Lol yes i did have these boxes tested for diseases


So are you going to cover it with plastic or just get drunk an stick junk in it with no hesitation?


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 4, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> So are you going to cover it with plastic or just get drunk an stick junk in it with no hesitation?



lmao depends what im drinkin!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 4, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> lmao depends what im drinkin!


wild turkey!!


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 4, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> wild turkey!!



Im goin in hot!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 4, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Im goin in hot!


Well dont complain when you get bugs


----------



## dr.greenthumbbb (Jan 4, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> wild turkey!!


NICE,,my favorite drink besides moonshine


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 5, 2013)

Day 14


----------



## PaulN'Chuck (Jan 5, 2013)

Im here for the long haul man, Lets make monsters


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 5, 2013)

Nice internode spacing!!


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 5, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> Nice internode spacing!!


Nice and tight, just how I like it


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 5, 2013)

Wow dude, they look like the friend of the girl i rescued from outside the strip club last night. I brought both of them bitches home lastnight. The friend is short and fat, and i can hear her bitchin about men right now.....sluts.


----------



## dr.greenthumbbb (Jan 5, 2013)

plants are lookin great and as for them sluts you (ninjabowler) picked up i hope you beat the breaks off that shit


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 5, 2013)

dr.greenthumbbb said:


> plants are lookin great and as for them sluts you (ninjabowler) picked up i hope you beat the breaks off that shit


Fucked her till she stunk and then fucked her for stinkin!


Dirtiest line ever but applicable in this situation non the less.


----------



## dr.greenthumbbb (Jan 5, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Fucked her till she stunk and then fucked her for stinkin!
> 
> 
> Dirtiest line ever but applicable in this situation non the less.


AHHH just what i was hoping, glad to hear it and yes it is quite a dirty line but nicely put


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 5, 2013)

G man! You going to take that guys challange on finnagans thread or what?


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 5, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> G man! You going to take that guys challange on finnagans thread or what?




????????????????????????????????


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 5, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> ????????????????????????????????


I think ninja was talking about this


growman3666 said:


> Day 13
> 
> 
> 
> ...





CannabisCorps said:


> Im actually planting some tonight, maybe well have ourselves a growoff...


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 5, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> ????????????????????????????????


Post 744 on shaggys disaster


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 5, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Post 744 on shaggys disaster


I dont know what hes growing though, they could be tall sativas.


----------



## pkush420 (Jan 5, 2013)

Those have super strong stems those are gonna be good strong looking plants man! good shit!
When are you going to "top/fim" those babies?


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 5, 2013)

Oh lol dude im fixing fucking problems with these guys i just had to transplant they are pissing me off, First time doing some things with these plants and they arent liking it, Im going back to what I know works through exp.


----------



## perkele (Jan 5, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Hehahae gotchaaaa


wha, what who where wha are we what talking about in this forum? dam!!


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 5, 2013)

perkele said:


> wha, what who where wha are we what talking about in this forum? dam!!




Rofllll my gf


----------



## perkele (Jan 5, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Rofllll my gf


nice man, she is very beautiful !


----------



## perkele (Jan 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;sZrgxHvNNUc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZrgxHvNNUc[/video]


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 5, 2013)

perkele said:


> [video=youtube;sZrgxHvNNUc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZrgxHvNNUc[/video]


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA great, just great


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 5, 2013)

pkush420 said:


> Those have super strong stems those are gonna be good strong looking plants man! good shit!
> When are you going to "top/fim" those babies?


Thanks, They will be topped as soon as they recover from any transplant shock they might have right now.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 5, 2013)

perkele said:


> wha, what who where wha are we what talking about in this forum? dam!!


Anything tall and skinny thats worth more than gold. Props again to you g man, your gf, and her parents for the wonderfull genetics she has been blessed with. Shes beautiful man, you aint bad either but if you dont marry that one your going to regrett it lol


----------



## BBbubblegum (Jan 5, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Ok heres a little update. The afghan is doing well. I added some random pics from around the garden and of the greenhouse i built.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2441011View attachment 2441012View attachment 2441013View attachment 2441014View attachment 2441016View attachment 2441017View attachment 2441018View attachment 2441019View attachment 2441020


What does the temperature in the greenhouse stay at? It looks like theres still snow on the ground..


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 5, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Anything tall and skinny thats worth more than gold. Props again to you g man, your gf, and her parents for the wonderfull genetics she has been blessed with. Shes beautiful man, you aint bad either but if you dont marry that one your going to regrett it lol


Lol you already know bro 



BBbubblegum said:


> What does the temperature in the greenhouse stay at? It looks like theres still snow on the ground..




Im in florida bro no snow here lol It really all depends on the temps outside to determine the inside, I mean if its 40 degrees here in the day the sun is so hot still that with the flap closed it keeps it at about 80 degrees.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 5, 2013)

How is the vegtable crop looking these days?


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 5, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> How is the vegtable crop looking these days?


Dude i just picked a ripe jalapeno and i swear to you i have never had a hotter pepper in my life, like an unbearable kinda hot


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 5, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> How is the vegtable crop looking these days?


 the indoors are looking like shit im pissed about it, yellowing leaves ugh


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 5, 2013)

its what i get when i try to switch up my soil from my usual.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 5, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> its what i get when i try to switch up my soil from my usual.


Cant wait for the weather to be good, i better buy some tobacco seeds sometime before i forget. Grow me some dank dank tobacco lol


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 6, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Cant wait for the weather to be good, i better buy some tobacco seeds sometime before i forget. Grow me some dank dank tobacco lol


Just got my 1000w extra hot halogen, some cigarette ashes, a blow torch, and some dog shit. Im bout to grow the BEST dank dank cuban cigars yall have ever seen Just watch!!


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 6, 2013)

Day 15
Transplanted yesterday as it seems some of my experiments are not making them happy  ahh oh well back to basics lol. 











BB Organic










WW Organic











WW synthetic











UFO synthetic


----------



## dr.greenthumbbb (Jan 6, 2013)

im thinkin the organic has more of a root structure


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 6, 2013)

dr.greenthumbbb said:


> im thinkin the organic has more of a root structure


I agree but they are all mad at me right now lol


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 6, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> its what i get when i try to switch up my soil from my usual.


Whatdid you switch? Did you go with organic soil by chance?


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 6, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> I agree but they are all mad at me right now lol


Why are those guys mad at you now? All your pets are mad at you right now?


----------



## BBbubblegum (Jan 6, 2013)

> Im in florida bro no snow here lol It really all depends on the temps outside to determine the inside, I mean if its 40 degrees here in the day the sun is so hot still that with the flap closed it keeps it at about 80 degrees.


Damn, my greenhouse only adds 20 degrees or so, and its 35 up here so i can't grow for another month or two.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 6, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Whatdid you switch? Did you go with organic soil by chance?


Yessir 



Ninjabowler said:


> Why are those guys mad at you now? All your pets are mad at you right now?


They are giving me the lower yellow finger ha



BBbubblegum said:


> Damn, my greenhouse only adds 20 degrees or so, and its 35 up here so i can't grow for another month or two.


hmmmm, the sun is still very powerful here even in dead winter


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 6, 2013)

Here you go ninja


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 6, 2013)

I think you know what your doing in the green house so maybe the part in the disadvantages part about waiting pertains to the yellowing your having...hope your stayin warm lol

Advantages of Organic Fertilizer:


In addition to releasing nutrients, as organic fertilizers break down, they improve the structure of the soil and increase its ability to hold water and nutrients. Over time, organic fertilizers will make your soil&#8211;and plants&#8211;healthy and strong.
Since they are the ultimate slow-release fertilizers, it&#8217;s very difficult to over fertilize (and harm) your plants.
There&#8217;s little to no risk of toxic buildups of chemicals and salts that can be deadly to plants.
Organic fertilizers are renewable, biodegradable, sustainable, and environmentally friendly.
Although rather expensive in packages, you can make your own organic fertilizer by composting or find inexpensive sources&#8212;such as local dairy farms&#8212;that may sell composted manure.
Disadvantages of Organic Fertilizer:


Microorganisms are required to break down and release nutrients into the soil. Since they need warmth and moisture to do their job, the effectiveness of organic fertilizer is limited seasonally. The good news is that these microorganisms obtain energy from decaying plant and animal matter, so an application of organic fertilizer provides a complete package of nutrients for your soil.
Organic fertilizers break down according to nature&#8217;s rules, so they may not release nutrients as soon as you need them. You have to be patient &#8211; you won&#8217;t see improvement overnight. In fact, you may actually see a deficiency in your plants during the first couple of months until the first application breaks down. Hang in there! You&#8217;ll most definitely be rewarded.
Nutrient ratios are often unknown, and the overall percentage is lower than chemical fertilizers. However, some organic products are actually higher in certain nutrients.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 6, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Here you go ninja


That purple basil is looking like its going to be some dank dank. Peppers are nice and big too, are they what your worried about?


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 6, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> I think you know what your doing in the green house so maybe the part in the disadvantages part about waiting pertains to the yellowing your having...hope your stayin warm lol
> 
> Advantages of Organic Fertilizer:
> 
> ...


Thanks bro, good info, I did know this tho 



Ninjabowler said:


> That purple basil is looking like its going to be some dank dank. Peppers are nice and big too, are they what your worried about?


Dank dank is right, dude i still cant get over the jalepeno i ate yesterday hottest thing i have ever eaten in my life, 





I was in an argument with my ganj plants but we worked it out and they are recovering nicely


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 6, 2013)

Supercropped Basil Clone


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 6, 2013)

What do ya got climbing that trellis?


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 6, 2013)

Snow Peas


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 6, 2013)

Nice bro, i just started an english pea plant for inside my house....im worried about how this is going to turn out lol


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 6, 2013)

peas like trellis orhowever you spell it.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 6, 2013)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> peas like trellis orhowever you spell it.


I grew them last season, they just got real big and climbed everywhere, this could be challenging inside my grow tent with everything else lol


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 6, 2013)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> peas like trellis orhowever you spell it.


bro they are loving it, they have little fingers everywhere that completely wrap themselves in the trellis 



Ninjabowler said:


> I grew them last season, they just got real big and climbed everywhere, this could be challenging inside my grow tent with everything else lol


lol they are a PITA


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 6, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> I grew them last season, they just got real big and climbed everywhere, this could be challenging inside my grow tent with everything else lol


well you can use a non traditional sized container, something more of a narrow rectangular shape so its out of the way and you cn make a trellis simply by using string tied to the poles of the tent across the back wall and they should climb up it and stay out of the way. thats what im going to do with some morning glories in my grow room.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 6, 2013)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> well you can use a non traditional sized container, something more of a narrow rectangular shape so its out of the way and you cn make a trellis simply by using string tied to the poles of the tent across the back wall and they should climb up it and stay out of the way. thats what im going to do with some morning glories in my grow room.


My morning glories are getting bigger, not quite climbing stage yet but getting there. slow growers they are.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 6, 2013)

well they are a seasonal bloomer and they bloom in the fall when daylight hours are getting shorter so they probabally arent in a vegatative stage and feel like they should be flowering...not 100% sure though. My mom always grows them every spring and they grow pretty fast during mid summer.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 6, 2013)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> well you can use a non traditional sized container, something more of a narrow rectangular shape so its out of the way and you cn make a trellis simply by using string tied to the poles of the tent across the back wall and they should climb up it and stay out of the way. thats what im going to do with some morning glories in my grow room.


Unfortunatly thes peas are the stupidest peas ever. They dont like the trellis, theyd rather lay on the ground or reach out to any other plant they can get with their devil tentacle claws. Evil stupid bastards.
I should just let em snake along the ground like demon snakes from hell with their outstretched claws clawing at anything in their snakey path. Cant wait till my kid sees those snake peas and grabs ahold of the snakey reigns and starts whippin them around my tent trying to get the snake peas off. He loves those little green guys  lol that smiley looks like a happy pea.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 6, 2013)

do a magic pea grow on trellis dance and break out the tequilla


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 6, 2013)

Bro I just literally laughed my ass off


----------



## D.tea (Jan 6, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Hehahae gotchaaaa


I know, not very classy to bring this up again lol, but this is my first time clicking into this tread (as growman popped up in a few I've been following and seems to know his shit (again, look above ) So I jsut wanted to say great to be a part of it! lookin' forward to checkin' the whole thing out


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 7, 2013)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> do a magic pea grow on trellis dance and break out the tequilla


Today was almost one of those days. Just beer. If tequila woulda showed up id be dancin. I need to do a gawddamn magic radish dance cause all my stupid radishes bolted because the light kept moving up on em'. I dont blame em, id be pissed too. Sorry dead meat radishes, looks like i fin shaggied them. I shoulda put them under some stationary light......i blame sun grips lol


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 7, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Today was almost one of those days. Just beer. If tequila woulda showed up id be dancin. I need to do a gawddamn magic radish dance cause all my stupid radishes bolted because the light kept moving up on em'. I dont blame em, id be pissed too. Sorry dead meat radishes, looks like i fin shaggied them. I shoulda put them under some stationary light......i blame sun grips lol


Damn sungrips lol my spearmint plants are rockin though.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 7, 2013)

D.tea said:


> I know, not very classy to bring this up again lol, but this is my first time clicking into this tread (as growman popped up in a few I've been following and seems to know his shit (again, look above ) So I jsut wanted to say great to be a part of it! lookin' forward to checkin' the whole thing out


Bahah awesome bro, good to have you 



Ninjabowler said:


> Today was almost one of those days. Just beer. If tequila woulda showed up id be dancin. I need to do a gawddamn magic radish dance cause all my stupid radishes bolted because the light kept moving up on em'. I dont blame em, id be pissed too. Sorry dead meat radishes, looks like i fin shaggied them. I shoulda put them under some stationary light......i blame sun grips lol





Ninjabowler said:


> View attachment 2469882Damn sungrips lol my spearmint plants are rockin though.


I can get a good look at a T-bone by sticking my head up a bull's ass, but I'd rather take a butcher's word for it.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 7, 2013)

Housekeeping, you want me fluff pillow?


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 7, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Housekeeping, you want me fluff pillow?


I dont know where my pillow is! I just woke up and i was dreaming about eating a giant marshmallow. Wtf?


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 7, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> I dont know where my pillow is! I just woke up and i was dreaming about eating a giant marshmallow. Wtf?





*Mr. Zadir*: Dooey, did you just grab my ass?*
Dooey*: Sir, from where I'm standing, that's a physical impossibilty.*
Mr. Zadir*: Oh, I know your tricks, Dooey!


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 7, 2013)

Day 16 

You can see where they decided to give me the finger lol, They all snapped out of it now but the ufo was really angry with me but shes over it, for once they gooster was the best behaved out of all of them.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 7, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Day 16
> 
> You can see where they decided to give me the finger lol, They all snapped out of it now but the ufo was really angry with me but shes over it, for once they gooster was the best behaved out of all of them.


prime time! The ol goo still looks like a lobster hitchhiker, nice progress so far.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 7, 2013)

that bottom right plant, what strain and is it organic or synthetic fed?


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 7, 2013)

Its the Big Bang organic.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 7, 2013)

Seems so far like an excellent pheno, I will be cloning this one


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 7, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Seems so far like an excellent pheno, I will be cloning this one


yeah i was thinking the same, looks to be growing nice and uniform and fast.


----------



## dr.greenthumbbb (Jan 7, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> *Mr. Zadir*: Dooey, did you just grab my ass?*
> Dooey*: Sir, from where I'm standing, that's a physical impossibilty.*
> Mr. Zadir*: Oh, I know your tricks, Dooey!


amazing i love this so much it makes me sad tho cause of one of my bro's would watch it with me and now we dont hardly keep in touch


----------



## dr.greenthumbbb (Jan 7, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Its the Big Bang organic.


NICE,,i only grow organic so when people smoke it and start trippin i can say dont panic its organic lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 7, 2013)

dr.greenthumbbb said:


> NICE,,i only grow organic so when people smoke it and start trippin i can say dont panic its organic lol


lol&#8203;.............


----------



## perkele (Jan 7, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Day 16
> 
> You can see where they decided to give me the finger lol, They all snapped out of it now but the ufo was really angry with me but shes over it, for once they gooster was the best behaved out of all of them.


great looking plants man!


----------



## pkush420 (Jan 7, 2013)

looking soo sexy man!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 7, 2013)

Looking good man!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 7, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Looking good man!


1000 likes on this thread and still going


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 7, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> 1000 likes on this thread and still going


^^your the green dude gman


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 7, 2013)

I may have given the record breaking "like"


----------



## dr.greenthumbbb (Jan 7, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> 1000 likes on this thread and still going


interesting


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 7, 2013)

hahah right on


----------



## D.tea (Jan 7, 2013)

They look fantastic! So green, so perky! Makes me wonder what it'll be like when she's 18


----------



## dr.greenthumbbb (Jan 7, 2013)

d.tea said:


> they look fantastic! So green, so perky! Makes me wonder what it'll be like when she's 18


lol indeed


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 7, 2013)

Lmaooo, They will be nearly 10 months by harvest time


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 7, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> 1000 likes on this thread and still going




Gonna be going for a lonnng time to


----------



## swampcracker (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks for the info growman. What is the light cycle for your veg before you put these girls outside in April ? I'm also trying to get a head start on my girls at 28 degrees and I'm a bit nervous about creating stress and flowering if I dont get the cycle right before moving outside. I'm used to starting seeds outside in June and have never tried starting early under cfl's to get a head start. Any info would be greatly appreciated. In fl. you are only getting 12 hours of daylight in April. So how do you acclimate the plants for this ? Thanks


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 7, 2013)

swampcracker said:


> Thanks for the info growman. What is the light cycle for your veg before you put these girls outside in April ? I'm also trying to get a head start on my girls at 28 degrees and I'm a bit nervous about creating stress and flowering if I dont get the cycle right before moving outside. I'm used to starting seeds outside in June and have never tried starting early under cfl's to get a head start. Any info would be greatly appreciated. In fl. you are only getting 12 hours of daylight in April. So how do you acclimate the plants for this ? Thanks


Hey bro, thanks for stopping by. I have my plants on a 20-4 cycle right now. I will gradually decrease the light as time creeps closer to outside times. On april 30th here there will be just over 14 hours of light, you have to include twilight because the earth is still lit even if the sun isnt over the horizon yet.
Stick around and watch and i will cover whatever you would like to know, also any other questions you may have do not hesitate to ask.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 7, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I may have given the record breaking "like"


I think you did. You put gman into the century club.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 7, 2013)

Mile high club son


----------



## swampcracker (Jan 7, 2013)

Yea but there must be some threshold. I understand the twighlight . Do you try to get the indoor light to match the outdoor at the time of transplanting. I have to plan now , if I "stick around" and wait for answers it will be to late. I need to figure this out now and i appreciate all the info you can give. I'm best with seed starting outdoors in June but want to get ahead of the game by cheating the Fl. sun. Maybe I'm in the wrong place for the answers I need but you seem to be up on the technique that I'm trying achieve as I think your in the same long/lad. Thanks


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 7, 2013)

swampcracker said:


> Yea but there must be some threshold. I understand the twighlight . Do you try to get the indoor light to match the outdoor at the time of transplanting. I have to plan now , if I "stick around" and wait for answers it will be to late. I need to figure this out now and i appreciate all the info you can give. I'm best with seed starting outdoors in June but want to get ahead of the game by cheating the Fl. sun. Maybe I'm in the wrong place for the answers I need but you seem to be up on the technique that I'm trying achieve as I think your in the same long/lad. Thanks


I will only go down as far as 17/7. Its not the light schedule that will induce the stress as much as the intensity and heat from the sun. A plant going from an average temp of 78 to 85 plus or a humidity of 45 percent to 85% in a rapid fashion will have adverse effects. When i put them outside i will put in complete shade for a whole week, then I will slowly accomodate them to the sun by putting them in a spot that gets mostly shade but maybe 2 hours of direct light etc. until they are fully accustomed to the outdoors. what is your average yield per plant from seed starting in june?


----------



## dr.greenthumbbb (Jan 7, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> I will only go down as far as 17/7. Its not the light schedule that will induce the stress as much as the intensity and heat from the sun. A plant going from an average temp of 78 to 85 plus or a humidity of 45 percent to 85% in a rapid fashion will have adverse effects. When i put them outside i will put in complete shade for a whole week, then I will slowly accomodate them to the sun by putting them in a spot that gets mostly shade but maybe 2 hours of direct light etc. until they are fully accustomed to the outdoors. what is your average yield per plant from seed starting in june?


I like that you start them out in shade,,,experience for shure


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 7, 2013)

dr.greenthumbbb said:


> I like that you start them out in shade,,,experience for shure




You have anything going right now? id like to watch


----------



## swampcracker (Jan 7, 2013)

Wow! I figured in complete shade I would induce flower. My yield is not much as this is my 3rd season. On average 8 oz/ plant and that is where my dissapointment is. Not sure where you are but I have to concentrate on sativas or sativa dominant hybrids as we tend to get 90- 98 degrees in Sept. with a high humidity. My goal is to get 1 lbers and I know I can achieve this. If i go indica dom I will have problems with mold etc. I really want to get the head start you are talking about with some good sati vas . The plants I have done int the past would get 5- 8 ft in height but seemed to lack the weight as I have always been streched a bit


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 7, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> I will only go down as far as 17/7. Its not the light schedule that will induce the stress as much as the intensity and heat from the sun. A plant going from an average temp of 78 to 85 plus or a humidity of 45 percent to 85% in a rapid fashion will have adverse effects. When i put them outside i will put in complete shade for a whole week, then I will slowly accomodate them to the sun by putting them in a spot that gets mostly shade but maybe 2 hours of direct light etc. until they are fully accustomed to the outdoors. what is your average yield per plant from seed starting in june?



Its the average soil temperature that the temps really do damage in, the florida sun is unbelievably hot even in dead winter. Anything dark will absorb the heat from the sun and heat it up substantially. Take a black truck for example, I promise you that black truck is going to get much hotter than the white one sitting right next to it. when the average soil temp jump at a great amount so fast it will put your plants into shock quick, a slow acclimation to the florida sun is the key to success down here. If anyone has been out in the sun in the middle of summer down here, they will know hot friggen hot that muther ****** really is.


----------



## dr.greenthumbbb (Jan 7, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> You have anything going right now? id like to watch


 yea i do 7 plants 3 weeks today and 5 into flowering no sex signs yet and its just bagseed and 2 t5s 2 t8s 30'' of height space so their bent over no pic or ne thing yet


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 7, 2013)

Shade wont induce flower as it is still very light outside and the plant can still carry on photosynthesis. It is just not in the direct rays of the hot florida sun.


----------



## swampcracker (Jan 7, 2013)

Yea maybe my homeade big pots are not the way to go here in Fl. Thought that Tom Hills advice was great but I'm rethinking


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 7, 2013)

dr.greenthumbbb said:


> yea i do 7 plants 3 weeks today and 5 into flowering no sex signs yet and its just bagseed and 2 t5s 2 t8s 30'' of height space so their bent over no pic or ne thing yet


I see  

Only 30 inches of height? hmm you have taken into consideration that it is very possible for your plant to stretch to 3x the height it was when you started 12/12/


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 7, 2013)

swampcracker said:


> Yea maybe my homeade big pots are not the way to go here in Fl. Thought that Tom Hills advice was great but I'm rethinking


Ill use smart pots, just look them up and you should see why they work well around here. also they come in various sizes all they way to 50 gallons and more


----------



## dr.greenthumbbb (Jan 7, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> I see
> 
> Only 30 inches of height? hmm you have taken into consideration that it is very possible for your plant to stretch to 3x the height it was when you started 12/12/


indeed i have; therefore, i have them bent horizontal which they are indica dominent as well


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 7, 2013)

dr.greenthumbbb said:


> indeed i have; therefore, i have them bent horizontal which they are indica dominent as well


Goodstuff bro, all the best, i would like to follow you grow tho


----------



## dr.greenthumbbb (Jan 7, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Goodstuff bro, all the best, i would like to follow you grow tho


well ill work on gettin some pics and start a thread and let ya know,,it might be a few days got a lot of craziness happenin right now with dc appointments and job huntin and living situations lol im bamboosaled(think thats how to spell it)


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 7, 2013)

Bamboozled my friend bamboozled


----------



## dr.greenthumbbb (Jan 7, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Bamboozled my friend bamboozled


thought it looked a lil funny lol thx ill use that for future reference


----------



## swampcracker (Jan 7, 2013)

Sorry I was responding to the questions that you were responding to in dr greenthumbs post. Ill sit back a bit


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 7, 2013)

swampcracker said:


> Sorry I was responding to the questions that you were responding to in dr greenthumbs post. Ill sit back a bit


No bro i was speaking in generalities 
Mostly adressing your questions though


----------



## dr.greenthumbbb (Jan 7, 2013)

swampcracker said:


> Sorry I was responding to the questions that you were responding to in dr greenthumbs post. Ill sit back a bit


thats very respectable


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 7, 2013)

just readback a little


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 7, 2013)




----------



## whodatnation (Jan 7, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Mile high club son


You'll be in the NASA high club soon enough.... its nice.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 7, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> You'll be in the NASA high club soon enough.... its nice.


Shit lemme get some of that


----------



## D.tea (Jan 7, 2013)

This is getting ridiculous lol...as I read I start to wonder if it actual makes sense or not? lol But all is well. We've got so much to look forward to lol


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 7, 2013)

D.tea said:


> This is getting ridiculous lol...as I read I start to wonder if it actual makes sense or not? lol But all is well. We've got so much to look forward to lol


Nothing makes any sense if you think about it, then if you really think about it it makes perfect sense


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 7, 2013)

dr.greenthumbbb said:


> indeed i have; therefore, i have them bent horizontal which they are indica dominent as well


Wowzas post some pictures of this craziness! Im intrigued...and a little scared. Uhoh...i just peed a little


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 7, 2013)

.....g maaan.....oh ggggg maaaannnn....i just got some crazy news.....i can get afgoo clones. OHHHH YAAAA buddy. Next grow


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 8, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> .....g maaan.....oh ggggg maaaannnn....i just got some crazy news.....i can get afgoo clones. OHHHH YAAAA buddy. Next grow


Ill be the rain dancer this time!


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 8, 2013)

Day 17

Back to work today vacations over


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 8, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Ill be the rain dancer this time!


Awww, vacations over sucks!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 8, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Ill be the rain dancer this time!


(Ninja)Iceman: You can be my wingman any time. 
(Gman)Maverick: Bullshit! You can be mine.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 8, 2013)

"Goose, whose butt did you kiss to get in here anyway? "
"The list is long, but distinguished. "
"Yeah, well so is my Johnson. "


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 8, 2013)

puffdatchronic said:


> very healthy looking palnt there...massive to.. big bang did you say? whats the genetics ?




Big bomb feminized. Bomb seeds.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 8, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> "Goose, whose butt did you kiss to get in here anyway? "
> "The list is long, but distinguished. "
> "Yeah, well so is my Johnson. "


Baaaahahahaaa, im glad you posted that one. Nice to see the job is chillax.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 8, 2013)

so i saw you changed the title of the tread, whats the plann? are you going to veg indoors then grow outdoors when spring hits?


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 8, 2013)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> so i saw you changed the title of the tread, whats the plann? are you going to veg indoors then grow outdoors when spring hits?



Yessir I am.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 8, 2013)

Got these in the mail for the new cab.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 8, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Got these in the mail for the new cab.


Id love to see how those tiny fans get wired in. Luigis got em too. I love getting stuff in the mail.


----------



## D.tea (Jan 8, 2013)

I just stumbled across some fans myself. A broken xbox I had lingering around! Its fantastic. Seems like the delays I'm suffering with my seeds have been worth it. These will fit perfectly as exhaust and free up the fan I'm using now for more circulation.


----------



## swampcracker (Jan 8, 2013)

So whats the goal G man ? You think you can pull off the 4lberss ? I'm going for 1 ilbers. By the looks or things you have a great head start. KEEP IT UP !


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 8, 2013)

swampcracker said:


> So whats the goal G man ? You think you can pull off the 4lberss ? I'm going for 1 ilbers. By the looks or things you have a great head start. KEEP IT UP !


its only the beginig of january, if he plays his cards right he can easily do some monters this summer.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 8, 2013)

and you know what Growman... a hallogen!! yes i said it....come March when them babies are outgrowing your house just chuck em outside with a hallogen on em during dark period just to keep em vegging for the next 6 weeks.
hallogens are cheap, put off alot of shitty light and should keep em from flowering. 

my 2¢


----------



## dr.greenthumbbb (Jan 8, 2013)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> and you know what Growman... a hallogen!! yes i said it....come March when them babies are outgrowing your house just chuck em outside with a hallogen on em during dark period just to keep em vegging for the next 6 weeks.
> hallogens are cheap, put off alot of shitty light and should keep em from flowering.
> 
> my 2¢


interesting, is this a theory or have u tried it,,,sounds good tho


----------



## dr.greenthumbbb (Jan 8, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> (Ninja)Iceman: You can be my wingman any time.
> (Gman)Maverick: Bullshit! You can be mine.





growman3666 said:


> "Goose, whose butt did you kiss to get in here anyway? "
> "The list is long, but distinguished. "
> "Yeah, well so is my Johnson. "


Classic!! nuff said


----------



## swampcracker (Jan 8, 2013)

That 'ed be awesome for sure.. He could actually veg here till July with the halos. Imagine . Im getting exited.


----------



## dr.greenthumbbb (Jan 8, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Nothing makes any sense if you think about it, then if you really think about it it makes perfect sense


DEEP and very true 



Ninjabowler said:


> Wowzas post some pictures of this craziness! Im intrigued...and a little scared. Uhoh...i just peed a little


I will in a day or 2 i have a job interview 2mar and then have to work on my vehical after all this if lights are on ill take a few but if not then itl be the next day (sorry to make ya wait)


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 8, 2013)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> and you know what Growman... a hallogen!! yes i said it....come March when them babies are outgrowing your house just chuck em outside with a hallogen on em during dark period just to keep em vegging for the next 6 weeks.
> hallogens are cheap, put off alot of shitty light and should keep em from flowering.
> 
> my 2¢


Have you tried this? I mean it makes some sence but is this tested? Ive seen greenhouse grows that use mh to keep them lit up longer but work lights seem less than optimal.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 8, 2013)

nah was just a stupid thought of mine. hallogen lights are dirt cheap


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 8, 2013)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> nah was just a stupid thought of mine. hallogen lights are dirt cheap


I mean, they could work if there was no other option, but it seems to use alot of power. Id just get a mogal base and run hid for the power equivalent.


----------



## dr.greenthumbbb (Jan 8, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> I mean, they could work if there was no other option, but it seems to use alot of power. Id just get a mogal base and run hid for the power equivalent.


Agreed, but if its chilly at night wouldnt the HID need to be slighty close to the plants? but i dont know about the weather where he's at so.........mostly making conversation lol


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 8, 2013)

yeah hallogen are cheaper initial cost but in the long run your probabally right a 400w MH would be better


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 8, 2013)

I have been trying to duplicate the Tequila dance for my plants


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 8, 2013)

D.tea said:


> I just stumbled across some fans myself. A broken xbox I had lingering around! Its fantastic. Seems like the delays I'm suffering with my seeds have been worth it. These will fit perfectly as exhaust and free up the fan I'm using now for more circulation.


Awesome bro you just gave me the idea to dig out my old xbox and get the fan from it, holy shit that was a pain in the ass, i used a crowbar, i think it could survive a fucking bomb



swampcracker said:


> So whats the goal G man ? You think you can pull off the 4lberss ? I'm going for 1 ilbers. By the looks or things you have a great head start. KEEP IT UP !


Hell yeah bro i know i can pull em off, i am making a floweing cab as we speak so soon we will be seeing some bud porn  Good luck man im sure you can get r done




RetiredMatthebrute said:


> and you know what Growman... a hallogen!! yes i said it....come March when them babies are outgrowing your house just chuck em outside with a hallogen on em during dark period just to keep em vegging for the next 6 weeks.
> hallogens are cheap, put off alot of shitty light and should keep em from flowering.
> 
> my 2¢


LOL bro theres no way i can put a light outside like that where i live on my plants. To many people. 



dr.greenthumbbb said:


> Classic!! nuff said






dr.greenthumbbb said:


> DEEP and very true
> 
> 
> I will in a day or 2 i have a job interview 2mar and then have to work on my vehical after all this if lights are on ill take a few but if not then itl be the next day (sorry to make ya wait)


I wanna see em


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 8, 2013)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> I have been trying to duplicate the Tequila dance for my plants


If your in flower i recommend the wild turkey dance. Just sayin


----------



## dr.greenthumbbb (Jan 8, 2013)

well ill have to use a lap top for a camera cause i cant use my woman's camera cause she dont have a camera cord ne more......so they'll be poor quality unfortunatly,,,,and can i upload pics from my email cause ill have to email em to myself lol i hate complication


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 8, 2013)

dr.greenthumbbb said:


> well ill have to use a lap top for a camera cause i cant use my woman's camera cause she dont have a camera cord ne more......so they'll be poor quality unfortunatly,,,,and can i upload pics from my email cause ill have to email em to myself lol i hate complication


Its ok just do the best you can bro, 
Also i use my phone and email them to myself, I save from my email to a folder on comp then upload from that folder to riu


----------



## dr.greenthumbbb (Jan 8, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Its ok just do the best you can bro,
> Also i use my phone and email them to myself, I save from my email to a folder on comp then upload from that folder to riu


kedoke then will do im kinda anxious to show yall lol ill ask my woman if i can venture off to take some pics and then post em (she dont like me leavin to mess with the plants casue i get lost EVERY time lol)


----------



## dr.greenthumbbb (Jan 8, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> If your in flower i recommend the wild turkey dance. Just sayin


explain more about this wild turkey dance PLZ


----------



## dr.greenthumbbb (Jan 8, 2013)

what about posting the pics from an ipod???


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 8, 2013)

dr.greenthumbbb said:


> kedoke then will do im kinda anxious to show yall lol ill ask my woman if i can venture off to take some pics and then post em (she dont like me leavin to mess with the plants casue i get lost EVERY time lol)



Lol whats to be fraid of  all we are here for is to help 



dr.greenthumbbb said:


> what about posting the pics from an ipod???


I doubt it bro. unless you can upload them from ipod to a file in your computer.


----------



## dr.greenthumbbb (Jan 8, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Lol whats to be fraid of  all we are here for is to help
> 
> i meant excited,, lol
> 
> I doubt it bro. unless you can upload them from ipod to a file in your computer.


mmhhmmm interesting


----------



## dr.greenthumbbb (Jan 8, 2013)

dr.greenthumbbb said:


> mmhhmmm interesting


well ima brb, taking pics


----------



## dr.greenthumbbb (Jan 8, 2013)

well one pic didnt upload right but ill take better 1s 2mar they grew upright today so ill have to bend em back over 2mar sumtime,, enjoy and critique them

edit: nvm it did lol


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 8, 2013)

Looking good my brother, how old? soil? Lights?


----------



## dr.greenthumbbb (Jan 8, 2013)

same age as yours except thier 6 days into bud lights are 2 t8s(4100K) and 2 t12s (3100K) soil 5 of em are in mirical grow potting mix and 2 are in my home mix from compost and other ingredients ill do individual pics tomorrow my woman told me to be quick or she would be mad at me and i dont like her being mad at me so i did as i was told lol


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 8, 2013)

Good stuff, do you know the strain?


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 8, 2013)

4100k isnt used very effectively by the plants btw.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 8, 2013)

Everyones showin off, i want in......


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 8, 2013)

Indica Crystal Extream nine weeks since they hit dirt. I figured id make one a mother but ive decided to just flower them all. They started under a 6 bulb t8 with blue aquarium "photosynthesis" bulbs in a couple slots. Then moved to the LED tent. Those LED plants are so stout and bushy. Theyve been cloned for sex right from the main branch with three node clones (wk 4) and i just took clones off them too. I just gave em a couple days to recoup after cloning and im transplanting tonight if the guy with my smart pots ever shows up. Happy frog and pearlite mix with sensi grow and dr earth organic + calmag and superthrive. Transplanting to 5 gal in ff ocean forest and pearlite with myo-chorizo or whatever. What do ya think?


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 9, 2013)

Work work work 

pics when i get home


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 9, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> View attachment 2472254Indica Crystal Extream nine weeks since they hit dirt. I figured id make one a mother but ive decided to just flower them all. They started under a 6 bulb t8 with blue aquarium "photosynthesis" bulbs in a couple slots. Then moved to the LED tent. Those LED plants are so stout and bushy. Theyve been cloned for sex right from the main branch with three node clones (wk 4) and i just took clones off them too. I just gave em a couple days to recoup after cloning and im transplanting tonight if the guy with my smart pots ever shows up. Happy frog and pearlite mix with sensi grow and dr earth organic + calmag and superthrive. Transplanting to 5 gal in ff ocean forest and pearlite with myo-chorizo or whatever. What do ya think?



They look gorgeous but they are screaming for bigger pots


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 9, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> They look gorgeous but they are screaming for bigger pots


Oh i know, i was trying to keep them smaller because they were going to be moms but have changed plans and theres 5 gallon smart pots on my table right now waiting for me to get high and transplant. Ill break the roots up a bit when i transplant. Theyve grown 4 inches in the last week or so. Im trying to get the afgoo for the run with those ladies. Ours should be around the same age but im going after viper first, sorry Mavrick. Itll probably help you if i Goose this run, you can learn from my f ups. If we even will have the same genetics. Were a couple miles apart.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 9, 2013)

lol .


----------



## dr.greenthumbbb (Jan 9, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Good stuff, do you know the strain?


no its just bagseed that my brother said was good smoke lol thats why im not tryin to hard with em and not using good dirt or any nutrients



growman3666 said:


> 4100k isnt used very effectively by the plants btw.


i didnt think so but thier better than 6500K for flowering,,,corect?


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 9, 2013)

bag seeds can produce good herbs man, wouldnt neglect it just on the account that its from a bag of bud. the more you neglect it the more your going to prove yourself right. get it in some nice soil, a bigger pot and get some nutes for it and it may surprise you.


----------



## perkele (Jan 9, 2013)

dr.greenthumbbb said:


> View attachment 2472189View attachment 2472208
> 
> well one pic didnt upload right but ill take better 1s 2mar they grew upright today so ill have to bend em back over 2mar sumtime,, enjoy and critique them
> 
> edit: nvm it did lol


are you watering only near the stem? asking cause at my first grow I did that and I got nut burns


----------



## dr.greenthumbbb (Jan 9, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Good stuff, do you know the strain?





growman3666 said:


> 4100k isnt used very effectively by the plants btw.





RetiredMatthebrute said:


> bag seeds can produce good herbs man, wouldnt neglect it just on the account that its from a bag of bud. the more you neglect it the more your going to prove yourself right. get it in some nice soil, a bigger pot and get some nutes for it and it may surprise you.


i agree the best i ever smoked was my last outdoor crop from bagseed and it put out pinkish purple hair and 2 hits would cripple me or any1 else


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 9, 2013)

dr.greenthumbbb said:


> View attachment 2472189View attachment 2472208
> 
> well one pic didnt upload right but ill take better 1s 2mar they grew upright today so ill have to bend em back over 2mar sumtime,, enjoy and critique them
> 
> edit: nvm it did lol


Looks like they are in a freezer, hmmm....crafty bastard. I love it! Is that a humidifier?


----------



## dr.greenthumbbb (Jan 9, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Looks like they are in a freezer, hmmm....crafty bastard. I love it! Is that a humidifier?


Indeed it is a deep freezer and yes it is a humidifier (i dont run it except for like 10 mins in the dark cycle for a dew like effect) its a Kelvinator freezer lol quite ironic aye


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 9, 2013)

dr.greenthumbbb said:


> Indeed it is a deep freezer and yes it is a humidifier (i dont run it except for like 10 mins in the dark cycle for a dew like effect) its a Kelvinator freezer lol quite ironic aye


Right before lights on i hope so you dont get powdery mildew lol


----------



## dr.greenthumbbb (Jan 9, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Right before lights on i hope so you dont get powdery mildew lol


Of course lol i had that problem once and figured it out and havent done it since but thanks for the info it might help someone out who hasnt an idea of it


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 9, 2013)

dr.greenthumbbb said:


> Of course lol i had that problem once and figured it out and havent done it since but thanks for the info it might help someone out who hasnt an idea of it


Frickin wrecked a bunch of my vegtetables this year watering at night all drunk to many times. I think im going to get a hose with a drip system next spring so that i dont get any water on the leaves at all. Damn that PM!


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 9, 2013)

So I come home today and find that the power was off for a half an hour so my girl tells be about two hours before lights off


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 9, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> So I come home today and find that the power was off for a half an hour so my girl tells be about two hours before lights off


Did she put them by the window lol, oh well, shit happens. I just re planted and hacked up the roots a bit. Like i said i was going to, i think they are happier now. Have a drink with me and forget about it....cheers!

I wrestled with all the branches to toughen them up a bit. They didnt stand a chance. I still got the belt! They look happy huh?hope this "brightens" your day  oh ya, a crossmember on my tent broke today and the light fell lol i save it


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 9, 2013)

Excellent smithers egggceellennnt


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 9, 2013)

For you guys


----------



## champaign (Jan 9, 2013)

kiss-ass Nice!


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 9, 2013)

You're a lucky man Growman  smokin mrs and good ganja...what more could a man want


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 9, 2013)

ahh good ole DIY PC fans and cell phone charges...have a couple of them kicking around myself.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 9, 2013)

growman3666 said:


>


This is ouuta my league, i dont get this shit at all.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 9, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> This is ouuta my league, i dont get this shit at all.




lol bro
-


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 9, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> For you guys


Now this on the other hand is wayyyyyy outta my league, i couldnt get this shit if i tried!


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 9, 2013)

roofies


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 9, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> roofies



LOL and then mdma to have fun all night


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 10, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> roofies


Cheeky


----------



## perkele (Jan 10, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> For you guys


how tall is she man? she looks like a model you would see on the catwalk


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 10, 2013)

shes 5'9" im 6'2"


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 10, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> shes 5'9" im 6'2"


does she have a sister?  lol


----------



## perkele (Jan 10, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> shes 5'9" im 6'2"


nice man, nice! well, we are happy for you and we'll be happier when you'll put some more photos to show her off


----------



## BrunetteBudz (Jan 10, 2013)

my sister isnt available sorry lol...thanks for all the compliments guys!


----------



## BrunetteBudz (Jan 10, 2013)

tooonnnnsssss of roofies btw lol


----------



## dr.greenthumbbb (Jan 10, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Did she put them by the window lol, oh well, shit happens. I just re planted and hacked up the roots a bit. Like i said i was going to, i think they are happier now. Have a drink with me and forget about it....cheers!
> View attachment 2473600View attachment 2473601
> I wrestled with all the branches to toughen them up a bit. They didnt stand a chance. I still got the belt! They look happy huh?View attachment 2473603hope this "brightens" your day  oh ya, a crossmember on my tent broke today and the light fell lol i save it


lovely and thats funny as hell about u wrestling the branches and sorry bout your crossmember


----------



## swampcracker (Jan 10, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> shes 5'9" im 6'2"


Can you clone her ?


----------



## swampcracker (Jan 10, 2013)

clone her , fem her, supercrop her we need to see more !. Forget the 4lb minimum forum ,lets see more of her. kidding man. No dissrespect, your a lucky man.


----------



## perkele (Jan 10, 2013)

BrunetteBudz said:


> my sister isnt available sorry lol...thanks for all the compliments guys!


well deserved !


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 10, 2013)

BrunetteBudz said:


> my sister isnt available sorry lol...thanks for all the compliments guys!


Thats to bad bebe glad to see your cruzin with us  omg, i just woke up from a snooze, i was helping a friend move and we got into the booze. My son passed out and i wasnt far behind. Oh ya feelin craaazy, ready for day two of one. Supposed to go with the grow store boys drinkin tonight, fuuuuuk, those guys are crazy! Well see, if i DO get ripped with those crazies it always makes for good updates lol. Nice to meet you BeBe


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 10, 2013)

dr.greenthumbbb said:


> lovely and thats funny as hell about u wrestling the branches and sorry bout your crossmember


Ya those plants dont even have a fan blowing on them. I figured a good beating was just what the doctor ordered. You know, to toughen them up before they move into the hood  stupid crossmembers piss me off amazon junk that craps garbage AAARRrrrGgGGHhHHHH!!! This happened before and they sent me a new tent. I just took out all the crossmembers and sent it back...suckkaz. Now i got spares, too bad those suck too  im going to get white girl wasted tonight and forget about it.


----------



## dr.greenthumbbb (Jan 11, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Ya those plants dont even have a fan blowing on them. I figured a good beating was just what the doctor ordered. You know, to toughen them up before they move into the hood  stupid crossmembers piss me off amazon junk that craps garbage AAARRrrrGgGGHhHHHH!!! This happened before and they sent me a new tent. I just took out all the crossmembers and sent it back...suckkaz. Now i got spares, too bad those suck too  im going to get white girl wasted tonight and forget about it.


It does help em to strengthin up,,and ive heard that their shit is junk.......and hope you have fun


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 11, 2013)

Well heres an update
All topped
























Another wwbb i germed










Well my strengthening regime is working, look at this stem already, beast for its age.









Also in the process of cloning the top I tool off the big bomb, it didnt have much of a stem at all but i am confident i can get it to root.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 11, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Ya those plants dont even have a fan blowing on them. I figured a good beating was just what the doctor ordered. You know, to toughen them up before they move into the hood  stupid crossmembers piss me off amazon junk that craps garbage AAARRrrrGgGGHhHHHH!!! This happened before and they sent me a new tent. I just took out all the crossmembers and sent it back...suckkaz. Now i got spares, too bad those suck too  im going to get white girl wasted tonight and forget about it.


hey man i have a cheapo amazon tent and the bar they give you to support the light is junk. but if you rip a bunch of 1 ft thin strips of duct tape and wrap it around where the crossmember attaches to the frame its pretty dam sturdy.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 11, 2013)

Just about done


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 11, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Just about done


oh yaa!!
eggselent smithers, things are moving along swimmingly. Construction and production. Top shelf. The goo looks sad, i think she wants a big house too like all her big friends. She told me this in a dream where we were playing strip jenga and right before we touched she wispered in my ear " my panties are to tight ". But since i dont kiss and tell thats where the story ends.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 11, 2013)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> hey man i have a cheapo amazon tent and the bar they give you to support the light is junk. but if you rip a bunch of 1 ft thin strips of duct tape and wrap it around where the crossmember attaches to the frame its pretty dam sturdy.


Lol, i tried that duct tape trick too. Damn thing just fell down again. I think im just going to try and get my money back and buy something usefull with the hundred bucks like a blue lab ppm meter stick...(double eyebrow raise)...ive been eyein them up n down droolin all over the glass in the grow shop for a while now like a perv.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 11, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Just about done


Top work mate, thats a wicked little setup


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 11, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> oh yaa!!
> eggselent smithers, things are moving along swimmingly. Construction and production. Top shelf. The goo looks sad, i think she wants a big house too like all her big friends. She told me this in a dream where we were playing strip jenga and right before we touched she wispered in my ear " my panties are to tight ". But since i dont kiss and tell thats where the story ends.



rofl, this fucking girl is never happy.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 11, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> rofl, this fucking girl is never happy.


Baaahahahaaa, to funny. She just might turn out to be a cinderella story.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 11, 2013)

ffs i hope so.at this point she doesnt even like water.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 11, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> ffs i hope so.at this point she doesnt even like water.


Sr. Verde has the same avatar as you lol


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 11, 2013)

Wooohooo! Thats crazy awsome! 

Goose: No. No, Mav, this is not a good idea. 
Maverick: Sorry, Goose, but it's time to buzz a tower


Maverick: Too close for missles, I'm switching to guns.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 11, 2013)

Maverick: Jesus, this guy's good!


----------



## PaulN'Chuck (Jan 11, 2013)

Looking good, I like the box.


----------



## 7Luiji7 (Jan 11, 2013)

looks great boys, i think im gunna do a grow journal of the grow i got currently, just wrap it all in to one - with "to the point" help facts, obstacles and pictures, u think it sounds like a good idea? i wanna help out the fellow rollitup as a thanks for helpin me! i have all my pictures sorted and everything.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 11, 2013)

7Luiji7 said:


> looks great boys, i think im gunna do a grow journal of the grow i got currently, just wrap it all in to one - with "to the point" help facts, obstacles and pictures, u think it sounds like a good idea? i wanna help out the fellow rollitup as a thanks for helpin me! i have all my pictures sorted and everything.



Do it up buddy


----------



## 7Luiji7 (Jan 11, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Do it up buddy


sweet gunna get er done, just updated my avatar pic , goddd my plants are looking marvelous ! hahaa


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 11, 2013)

7Luiji7 said:


> sweet gunna get er done, just updated my avatar pic , goddd my plants are looking marvelous ! hahaa



I woulda never imagined from the hardships you dealt with, but you did it man, proud of you.


----------



## 7Luiji7 (Jan 12, 2013)

dude!!!! thanks man , journals up - check it out https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/609990-super-mini-plants-grow-journal.html#post8512848


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 12, 2013)

Day 21 

First Lst for the Big Bomb


----------



## perkele (Jan 12, 2013)

looking good, I am thinking to LST my plant soon...thinking to do the sticky tape on the leaf method, have you tried it?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 12, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Sr. Verde has the same avatar as you lol


sr, verde had his avatar for a long time. when Gman first switched his avatar to the current one, I kept confusing Gman with sr. verde, lol


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 12, 2013)

perkele said:


> looking good, I am thinking to LST my plant soon...thinking to do the sticky tape on the leaf method, have you tried it?


This is the best LST pic ive seen to date. Posted by an amazing member of this site who goes by the name of FlightSchool... I wish i could do this.enjoy


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 12, 2013)

perkele said:


> looking good, I am thinking to LST my plant soon...thinking to do the sticky tape on the leaf method, have you tried it?


tape is toxic, so no i havent but how would you go about this if you did it?



Dr. Greenhorn said:


> sr, verde had his avatar for a long time. when Gman first switched his avatar to the current one, I kept confusing Gman with sr. verde, lol


Damnit i gotto find a new one i dont like sharing



Ninjabowler said:


> This is the best LST pic ive seen to date. Posted by an amazing member of this site who goes by the name of FlightSchool... I wish i could do this.View attachment 2477468enjoy


why cant you? not hard.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 12, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> sr, verde had his avatar for a long time. when Gman first switched his avatar to the current one, I kept confusing Gman with sr. verde, lol


Thats who I was trying to remember! lol


Those things are exploding Gman! looks great.

Have you all seen some of nugbuckets mainline lst? amazing.







This style of training creates VERY uniform colas, almost perfect copies... great yields.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 12, 2013)

perkele said:


> looking good, I am thinking to LST my plant soon...thinking to do the sticky tape on the leaf method, have you tried it?





Dr. Greenhorn said:


> sr, verde had his avatar for a long time. when Gman first switched his avatar to the current one, I kept confusing Gman with sr. verde, lol





whodatnation said:


> Thats who I was trying to remember! lol
> 
> 
> Those things are exploding Gman! looks great.
> ...


]


damnit that sucks i liked it, also liked the one with a seagull going into a store and stealing a bag of chips but its too big.

They really are bro,

do you have a link to this thread i would love to see


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 12, 2013)

Here you go.
https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/542308-main-lining-thread.html


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks buddy,

Ninja look at this one


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 12, 2013)

I will be scrogging in my cab so i want this


----------



## perkele (Jan 12, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Here you go.
> https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/542308-main-lining-thread.html


 most incredible ! I don't know if I am able to do something similar with my blueberries at this stage, but with my kush and blue widow...I would LOVE to do something like that, the symmetry in this technique is turning me on!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 12, 2013)

How much longer does it take to develop those ninja plants?


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 12, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> I will be scrogging in my cab so i want this


You like those velcro hookups?


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 12, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> You like those velcro hookups?



Yes but twine will work for me just fine


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 12, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> I will be scrogging in my cab so i want this


He had this 64 headed monster he called a scrogless scrog lol just amazing.
Like the new av btw  I can dig it.



perkele said:


> most incredible ! I don't know if I am able to do something similar with my blueberries at this stage, but with my kush and blue widow...I would LOVE to do something like that, the symmetry in this technique is turning me on!


It really is awesome. Iv read every single page of that thread.

To you both, I'll be mainlining my current grow day 20 from seed. Incase you wanted to see it lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 12, 2013)

loving the new avatar Gman


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 12, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Yes but twine will work for me just fine


Ya but velcro is adjustsble


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 12, 2013)

dr. Greenhorn said:


> loving the new avatar gman


biggg upppps!!!


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks guys, I have lots of videos.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 12, 2013)

Thats you? lol thats awesome


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 12, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Thanks guys, I have lots of videos.


surf videos or grow videos? either way, I'm interested


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 12, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> surf videos or grow videos? either way, I'm interested


Lol surf vids


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 12, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Lol surf vids





whodatnation said:


> Thats you? lol thats awesome


ya, is that you in the avatar?? if so, it is awesome! post them surf videos up!


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 12, 2013)

Im in this one


[youtube]8PKouIyzFDQ[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 12, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Im in this one
> 
> 
> [youtube]8PKouIyzFDQ[/youtube]


sick video. what surf spot is that? looks beautiful. 

cory and shea lopez are 2 of my favorite surfers. along with andy irons of course


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 12, 2013)

Thats awesome.
I went to some surf comp in hawaii,, as an observer of course lol It was allot of fun.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 12, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> sick video. what surf spot is that? looks beautiful.
> 
> cory and shea lopez are 2 of my favorite surfers. along with andy irons of course


Different places, pumphouse, juno pier, pb inlet. Hell yea some good surfers right there bro.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 13, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Im in this one
> 
> 
> [youtube]8PKouIyzFDQ[/youtube]


I cant see it f**k !!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 13, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> I cant see it f**k !!


Nevermind, it came through. That was 3.5min of the best moments of my night. Other than kickin some ass at poker. Nice vid.


----------



## perkele (Jan 13, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> He had this 64 headed monster he called a scrogless scrog lol just amazing.
> Like the new av btw  I can dig it.
> 
> 
> ...


yup, I'll subscribe


----------



## perkele (Jan 13, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Im in this one
> 
> 
> [youtube]8PKouIyzFDQ[/youtube]


nice life man! looks like freedom !


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 13, 2013)

This was a fun day


[youtube]CS0R_G1uvjQ[/youtube]


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 13, 2013)

Day 22


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 13, 2013)

Yaaaay more babies!! Name it!! Name it!!


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 13, 2013)

Vagmesh. .


----------



## Dameon (Jan 13, 2013)

Can anyone send me a link on how to wire these 120 CFM, or similar CPU fans?


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 13, 2013)

[h=4]How To Convert A P/c Fan[/h]


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## Dameon (Jan 13, 2013)

growman3666 said:


>


Thank you, Sir. Nice grow, BTW. +REP


----------



## dr.greenthumbbb (Jan 13, 2013)

plants are lookin good, yours have more branching then mine (im not jealous btw )


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 13, 2013)

dr.greenthumbbb said:


> plants are lookin good, yours have more branching then mine (im not jealous btw )



 .


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 13, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Here you go.
> https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/542308-main-lining-thread.html


Thanks alot for posting this link, ive spent the last two hours reading it. My favorite line so far.....
" Holy crap its a sixteen pointer "

" shoot it, shoot it " 

lmao bud

i think that this thread just changed my whole outlook on gardening. I hope you post this everywhere. I loved it.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 13, 2013)

nice LSTing  gonna be time to start some LST in my veg room soon


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 13, 2013)

surfing and herb. doesn't get any better than that, lol 

good stuff Gman


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks guys, I love lsting.

That last video was after hurricane Irene, great day.


----------



## perkele (Jan 13, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> surfing and herb. doesn't get any better than that, lol
> 
> good stuff Gman


it does...have you seen his gf?!?!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 13, 2013)

perkele said:


> it does...have you seen his gf?!?!


yes I did  

surfing, herb, and _*babes*_. doesn't get any better than that. lol


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 13, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Thanks alot for posting this link, ive spent the last two hours reading it. My favorite line so far.....
> " Holy crap its a sixteen pointer "
> 
> " shoot it, shoot it "
> ...


lol just got back from buying some 16 gauge wire from the store, and collecting a debt. Almost got my dumb ass shot in the meantime, not a good situation, eesh, i hate it when things get tense. Still got everything i came for so, WIN. I cant wait to try and maximize my yield potential with that mainlineing thread. Im going to do a side by side again to compare but im expecting no competition from the control plant. Already showed that thread to two other guys and they were grinnin from ear to ear and ready to try after page one


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 13, 2013)

growman3666 said:


>


looks like a tourture chamber! Owch, looks like they took a beat down. You know they say.....whatever doesnt kill you makes you stronger. Tell BB we miss her.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 13, 2013)

growman3666 said:


>


Wheres ninjas friend little goo gone?


----------



## smokejoint (Jan 13, 2013)

you know something ,a grow journal ceases to be a grow journal when it turns into a 500 page conversation.I don't think anyones gonna flick through 20 pages of banter for every 1 update of actual grow journal .But thats your call isnt it.good luck and enjoy


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 13, 2013)

updates are daily. if you wanna get straight to the pictures themselves, just click on the paperclip next to the journal title on the main grow journal forum. hope that helps


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 13, 2013)

smokejoint said:


> you know something ,a grow journal ceases to be a grow journal when it turns into a 500 page conversation.I don't think anyones gonna flick through 20 pages of banter for every 1 update of actual grow journal .But thats your call isnt it.good luck and enjoy


well its his thread and if he wants to banter on it then thats his call. i personally find some of the convorsations amusing. Man you must lead a boring life always trying to live by what people consider the "norm" really no need to come up on his thread and be a jack ass, if you dont want to click through his thread then go click through someone elses.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 13, 2013)

smokejoint said:


> you know something ,a grow journal ceases to be a grow journal when it turns into a 500 page conversation.I don't think anyones gonna flick through 20 pages of banter for every 1 update of actual grow journal .But thats your call isnt it.good luck and enjoy


To be honest bro Ive got everyone i need here. I really dont need anyone else to watch, the people here enjoy my journal and its a place to come chat. If people want to look they can the pictures are all there. i update everyday.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 13, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> To be honest bro Ive got everyone i need here. I really dont need anyone else to watch, the people here enjoy my journal and its a place to come chat. If people want to look they can the pictures are all there. i update everyday.


Thanks g man group hug.... Bro, i got some more crappy news today. Im kind of a debbie downer today maybe its cause its the 13 th. when i was checking ppm on the train i have the net pot broke through the bucket lid and dropped into the water! Shes getting heavy but damn! Fell right in there, and i have no idea how im going to keep it up now. Wait somthing just dawned on me, wire around under the lip of the net cup and tie it up to the walls tight. Hope it works. At least your babies are lookin titytastic


----------



## smokejoint (Jan 13, 2013)

not trying to be a jackass ,i did wish him luck .
and i was not aware of the paper clip thing ,,thanks dr.i guess that makes my complaint null and void


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 13, 2013)

smokejoint said:


> not trying to be a jackass ,i did wish him luck .
> and i was not aware of the paper clip thing ,,thanks dr.i guess that makes my complaint null and void


it's cool


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 13, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Thanks g man group hug.... Bro, i got some more crappy news today. Im kind of a debbie downer today maybe its cause its the 13 th. when i was checking ppm on the train i have the net pot broke through the bucket lid and dropped into the water! Shes getting heavy but damn! Fell right in there, and i have no idea how im going to keep it up now. Wait somthing just dawned on me, wire around under the lip of the net cup and tie it up to the walls tight. Hope it works. At least your babies are lookin titytastic




I know you will thinka something


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 14, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> I know you will thinka something


I just thought of something....imagine pot was legal in ALL states.......? Lolomfao... Could you imagine how life would differ. Wed all just be like educated members of third n fourth world cultures. Knowing how to sustain ourselves through sustaiable gardening and protien cultivation. Pro garden. Pro farming. IMPO farmers, and the farm community would reap the rewards of hemp cultivisation more than the indoor cultivar. When i go to sleep I dream of myself and fellow ganja smokers being recognised under our constitution as legal members of society. In no way is there a pursecution clause in our rights and freedoms pertaining to marijuana activities related. Infact i belive that any educated member of our community would recognize the importance of hemp in our constitution...lol. Make marijuana legal and make free thinking part of everyday life......sorry gman, did i think of 2 much....if I could take 2 much to infinity, and beyond!...i would take us all there. All of us.


----------



## aCiDjEsUs (Jan 14, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> To be honest bro Ive got everyone i need here. I really dont need anyone else to watch, the people here enjoy my journal and its a place to come chat. If people want to look they can the pictures are all there. i update everyday.


Amen to that


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 14, 2013)

Day 23, 

They are really stinking up the house in the morning, ugh. the gooster is just chillin Im just letting it do what it does, i have done nothing to this thing since it was a seedling but water when needed and this is how it treats me.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 14, 2013)

gooster looks like it topped itself. maybe try trimming off all but them 2 larger nodes and see where that takes you.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 14, 2013)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> gooster looks like it topped itself. maybe try trimming off all but them 2 larger nodes and see where that takes you.



thats what ima do


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 14, 2013)

great minds think alike


----------



## perkele (Jan 14, 2013)

looking good so far, for how much longer will you keep them in vegi?


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 14, 2013)

Ya bud, that gooster needs rehab. Shes way outta control, gonna end up runnin with the wrong crowd if she doesnt straighten out. Hopefully the roots dont look like the top and shell eventually get it together, she might be getting hungry too.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 14, 2013)

If your house is gettin stinky just find a bar or restaurant you dont like and go take that deoderant mister off the wall and bring it home with you  these things work great.and this one was just hanging on a thumb tack. WAS


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 14, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> If your house is gettin stinky just find a bar or restaurant you dont like and go take that deoderant mister off the wall and bring it home with you  these things work great.View attachment 2480343View attachment 2480344View attachment 2480347and this one was just hanging on a thumb tack. WAS


&#8203;.......


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 14, 2013)

perkele said:


> looking good so far, for how much longer will you keep them in vegi?


Till april then they will veg outside all summer



Ninjabowler said:


> Ya bud, that gooster needs rehab. Shes way outta control, gonna end up runnin with the wrong crowd if she doesnt straighten out. Hopefully the roots dont look like the top and shell eventually get it together, she might be getting hungry too.


Idk bro Ive had it up to here with this bitch



Ninjabowler said:


> If your house is gettin stinky just find a bar or restaurant you dont like and go take that deoderant mister off the wall and bring it home with you  these things work great.View attachment 2480343View attachment 2480344View attachment 2480347and this one was just hanging on a thumb tack. WAS


LMFAO


----------



## dr.greenthumbbb (Jan 14, 2013)

always nice to read what ya'll've wrote i laugh everytime


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 14, 2013)

dr.greenthumbbb said:


> always nice to read what ya'll've wrote i laugh everytime



 .


----------



## dr.greenthumbbb (Jan 14, 2013)

I added a 26 watt cfl to my grow yesterday,,,still no sex signs but soon nuff their gefinatly doing their streching right now


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 14, 2013)

dr.greenthumbbb said:


> I added a 26 watt cfl to my grow yesterday,,,still no sex signs but soon nuff their gefinatly doing their streching right now


You better keep us updated!


----------



## dr.greenthumbbb (Jan 14, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> You better keep us updated!


Indeed i will,,,,in a few days ill put some more pics on here i have to wait for a regular day of work (8 hour shift) cause theyve been workin us 12 hours a day and wouldnt ya know it its the 12 hours my lights are on lol


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 14, 2013)

dr.greenthumbbb said:


> Indeed i will,,,,in a few days ill put some more pics on here i have to wait for a regular day of work (8 hour shift) cause theyve been workin us 12 hours a day and wouldnt ya know it its the 12 hours my lights are on lol


Damn man that sucks what a bad coincidence.  I will be waiting on them pics though.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 14, 2013)

dr.greenthumbbb said:


> Indeed i will,,,,in a few days ill put some more pics on here i have to wait for a regular day of work (8 hour shift) cause theyve been workin us 12 hours a day and wouldnt ya know it its the 12 hours my lights are on lol


you can flip a light on in the room during dark period as long as your fairly quick about your business.


----------



## dr.greenthumbbb (Jan 14, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Damn man that sucks what a bad coincidence.  I will be waiting on them pics though.


same shit i said lol but its money and uve got my word on the pic update ill take individuals as well if you wouldnt mind the space they would take up on your thread


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 14, 2013)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> you can flip a light on in the room during dark period as long as your fairly quick about your business.


Also a green light bulb and you can work in there as long as youd like 



dr.greenthumbbb said:


> same shit i said lol but its money and uve got my word on the pic update ill take individuals as well if you wouldnt mind the space they would take up on your thread



Bro you see what goes on here of course i wouldnt mind!


----------



## dr.greenthumbbb (Jan 14, 2013)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> you can flip a light on in the room during dark period as long as your fairly quick about your business.


i'd look at em too long lol or i would that and i dont like getting woke up so no way my plants would like it


----------



## dr.greenthumbbb (Jan 14, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Also a green light bulb and you can work in there as long as youd like
> 
> ive got some green christmas lights their strand leds but thier incased in green plastic light on em and ive been debating on puttin them in their but then i'd have to turn off the other lights n such to view my (hopefully) ladies
> 
> ...


well better to ask first than to do it and make ya mad lol im blushing btw


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 14, 2013)

ahh well walmart has green party cfls or even incandescents,


----------



## dr.greenthumbbb (Jan 14, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> ahh well walmart has green party cfls or even incandescents,


yea ive seen them now that i think about it ima have to buy 1 when i get paid that and prolly some more 3100K or less T8 bulbs


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 14, 2013)

dr.greenthumbbb said:


> yea ive seen them now that i think about it ima have to buy 1 when i get paid that and prolly some more 3100K or less T8 bulbs



The more light the better in flower.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 14, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> ahh well walmart has green party cfls or even incandescents,


Ya, green cfls are cool. Then you can get high and pretend your an alien crawling around your grow room like its martian forest and your E.T.

Elliot: He's a man from outer space and we're taking him to his spaceship. 
Greg: Well, can't he just beam up? 
Elliot: This is *reality*, Greg. 

Michael: Maybe it was an iguana. 
Elliot: It was *no* iguana. 
Michael: Maybe, um - You know how they say there are alligators in the sewers? 
Gertie: Alligators in the sewers. 
Mary: All we're trying to say is, maybe you just probably imagined it. It happened... 
Elliot: I couldn't have imagined it! 
Michael: Maybe it was a pervert or a deformed kid or something. 
Gertie: A deformed kid. 
Michael: [mockingly] Maybe an elf or a leprechaun. 
Elliot: It was nothing like that, penis-breath! 
Mary: [laughs in shock] *Elliot!* Sit down.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 14, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Ya, green cfls are cool. Then you can get high and pretend your an alien crawling around your grow room like its martian forest and your E.T.
> 
> Elliot: He's a man from outer space and we're taking him to his spaceship.
> Greg: Well, can't he just beam up?
> ...


Hahhahaha

I can see you doing this!


----------



## dr.greenthumbbb (Jan 14, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> The more light the better in flower.


yep thats what i was explainin to my lil bro (he's my apprentice with this grow he's grown 1 plant all the way) im tryin to get him to the point of growin his own without my help so much cause he likes sativa dominet strains and i prefer indica which grow differently but generally grow the same


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 14, 2013)

dr.greenthumbbb said:


> yep thats what i was explainin to my lil bro (he's my apprentice with this grow he's grown 1 plant all the way) im tryin to get him to the point of growin his own without my help so much cause he likes sativa dominet strains and i prefer indica which grow differently but generally grow the same



My first grow was a giant sativa in my closet


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 14, 2013)

Speaking of aliens, my plant that fell through the bucket lid is now hovering like a UFO suspended by strings to the roof and dangling in the water. It worked purdy good but ive only got one wrap of string around it. I think i might put another wrap around it tommorow. Its not that i dont trust grampys string, its just that grampy would always say better safe than sorry


----------



## dr.greenthumbbb (Jan 14, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> My first grow was a giant sativa in my closet


lol his first 1 was a sativa as well and it took like 17 weeks to flower (outdoors) and it was still harvested early cause he couldnt wait to smoke it.....damn good smoke too


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 14, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Speaking of aliens, my plant that fell through the bucket lid is now hovering like a UFO suspended by strings to the roof and dangling in the water. It worked purdy good but ive only got one wrap of string around it. I think i might put another wrap around it tommorow. Its not that i dont trust grampys string, its just that grampy would always say better safe than sorry


BAHAHAHAH I wanna see this!



dr.greenthumbbb said:


> lol his first 1 was a sativa as well and it took like 17 weeks to flower (outdoors) and it was still harvested early cause he couldnt wait to smoke it.....damn good smoke too


Hell yeah man that the only hangup with me and sativas. Im a cash cropper so i need a strain that gets in and gets out quick, my wwbb only has a 8 week flower period


----------



## dr.greenthumbbb (Jan 14, 2013)

i would also like to see that,,,,,and thats his problem as well except the cash cropper part he just smoke all his so ive been lookin for sativa strains that have been crossed with indicas for the shorter flowering periods for him and prolly am going to buy it for him and then let him do the growing and see what he learnt from out grows together

gettin off here my woman is ready for bed and we have to get up early so happy growin


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 14, 2013)

dr.greenthumbbb said:


> i would also like to see that,,,,,and thats his problem as well except the cash cropper part he just smoke all his so ive been lookin for sativa strains that have been crossed with indicas for the shorter flowering periods for him and prolly am going to buy it for him and then let him do the growing and see what he learnt from out grows together
> 
> gettin off here my woman is ready for bed and we have to get up early so happy growin


Ok bro have a good night. Ill find some links for some good mixes for him check back tomorow.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 14, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> BAHAHAHAH I wanna see this!
> 
> Its soo ghetto i hate it! lol but ill post a picture tommorow, i just put up double sided solid poly so i can have my doors open and be snapping photos without the neighbors thinking the mothership has landed in my house.  <- happy little alien


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 14, 2013)

Time to feed I believe


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 15, 2013)

Ooooo bondage...sexy  so thats what your up to late at night...kinky


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 15, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Ooooo bondage...sexy  so thats what your up to late at night...kinky


You already know man


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 15, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Time to feed I believe


This is the Goo?


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 15, 2013)

No the goos fucked up ill post a pic soon


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 15, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> No the goos fucked up ill post a pic soon


did you give her tha manicure?


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 15, 2013)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> did you give her tha manicure?




yes 

pics soon


----------



## swampcracker (Jan 15, 2013)

What size pots are these ladies going in when you transplant in April ? I'm working on homeade 50 gallon pots.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 15, 2013)

swampcracker said:


> What size pots are these ladies going in when you transplant in April ? I'm working on homeade 50 gallon pots.




30-50 gallon smart pots


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 15, 2013)

swampcracker said:


> What size pots are these ladies going in when you transplant in April ? I'm working on homeade 50 gallon pots.


This sounds picture worthy


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 15, 2013)

gonna advertise my thread here m8 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/611609-1000w-flower-600w-veg-8-a.html 

stop by guys if your interested. 


the goo looks....pretty cool actually  looks like it is a 3 headed sea monstarrrrr


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 15, 2013)

growman3666 said:


>


looks like your about to mainline that bitch. She looks better : shes nice an skinny. I wuv you wittle goo baby *smooch*


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 15, 2013)

you should trim the middle off and just let the 2 tops grow and lollypop that bitch for 2 massive main colas....thats what i would do. not saying its the best way but i never do anything right anyways LOL


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 15, 2013)

growman3666 said:


>


damn! she is sexy!! what a wonderful life you must have. surf, herb, and one hot babe . lucky you!


----------



## swampcracker (Jan 15, 2013)

All I can say is WOW!!!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 15, 2013)

swampcracker said:


> All I can say is WOW!!!


All i can say is WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoOoOOOoOoOooOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!
Benni benasi - cinema


----------



## swampcracker (Jan 15, 2013)

Made 4 in 30 minutes from supplies from Lowes. 18 more to go. These work well I tested with 125 gallon .


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 15, 2013)

swampcracker said:


> Made 4 in 30 minutes from supplies from Lowes. 18 more to go. These work well I tested with 125 gallon .
> View attachment 2481513View attachment 2481514


Haha, that sounds like alot of work but they look awsome. Im loving how they take up the entire pallet lol. Sweet.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 15, 2013)

You must spread some reputation around before giving it to gman again for posting that picture of his way too hot for her own good gf of his and making me jelly. I wish i was young again, id do it all different
kiss-assThats for you gman, shes a stunner.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 15, 2013)

since her sister is taken, does she have any cousins that look like her?


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks guys, and swamp that looks pretty cool bro i might have to try that, can you make a tutorial plz


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 15, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> since her sister is taken, does she have any cousins that look like her?


\


She said they are all married!! That liar!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 15, 2013)

And now after all that sexiness i will post some pictures of ghetto riggin...followed by sexiness see the crack in the bucket lid? Cheap POS ill never use this way again, always the lids with netpots built in from now on. Roots are about to explode out of those flimsy net pots anyway. The last two pics are of the same bud a couple weeks ago vs now.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 15, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> And now after all that sexiness i will post some pictures of ghetto riggin...followed by sexinessView attachment 2481560 see the crack in the bucket lid? Cheap POS ill never use this way again, always the lids with netpots built in from now on. Roots are about to explode out of those flimsy net pots anyway. The last two pics are of the same bud a couple weeks ago vs now.



LOL,

Wow ninja now you making me jealous


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 15, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> LOL,
> 
> Wow ninja now you making me jealous


Ill trade you anyday  i think its got three weeks to go. Hope the string lasts. Not bad for a first timer huh?


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 15, 2013)

not bad at all m8


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 15, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> damn! she is sexy!! what a wonderful life you must have. surf, herb, and one hot babe . lucky you!


She aint that hot... No tattoos?? That tramp stamp doesn't count either.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 15, 2013)

^ Kron yur blind dude shes worth the whole farm.


----------



## swampcracker (Jan 15, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Thanks guys, and swamp that looks pretty cool bro i might have to try that, can you make a tutorial plz


I will do that for you ! Will be finishing the pots this weekend hopefully as this weather we are having is getting me exited to get done with all this prep. Seems like we should be vegging outdoors now with this 84 degree weather. Keep posting those beutiful pics of your girl, oops I mean those shots of your plants. Peace !


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 15, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> She aint that hot... No tattoos?? That tramp stamp doesn't count either.



LOL bro say whatcha want

Shes got another on her hip


swampcracker said:


> I will do that for you ! Will be finishing the pots this weekend hopefully as this weather we are having is getting me exited to get done with all this prep. Seems like we should be vegging outdoors now with this 84 degree weather. Keep posting those beutiful pics of your girl, oops I mean those shots of your plants. Peace !



 I appreciate it bro


----------



## dr.greenthumbbb (Jan 15, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> And now after all that sexiness i will post some pictures of ghetto riggin...followed by sexinessView attachment 2481560 see the crack in the bucket lid? Cheap POS ill never use this way again, always the lids with netpots built in from now on. Roots are about to explode out of those flimsy net pots anyway. The last two pics are of the same bud a couple weeks ago vs now.


damn good lookin riggin and frosty nuggs


----------



## perkele (Jan 15, 2013)

growman3666 said:


>


she should be a model! she is way too hot and sexy and beautiful! You should ban clothes inside the house  curious about her tattoos as well


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 15, 2013)

G man, cheers brutha, i bet its nice and humid right out yur front door... Hope you got some patio lanterns or a fire pit blazin till twilight....hows the sunset round your parts? I got nothin but laughs for sun my way lol.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 16, 2013)

perkele said:


> she should be a model! she is way too hot and sexy and beautiful! You should ban clothes inside the house  curious about her tattoos as well


Lol thanks she has two tattoos on on her hip also



Ninjabowler said:


> G man, cheers brutha, i bet its nice and humid right out yur front door... Hope you got some patio lanterns or a fire pit blazin till twilight....hows the sunset round your parts? I got nothin but laughs for sun my way lol.



Bro the sun is amazing here heres one my buddy sent me of this morning


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 16, 2013)

man tax season is upon us and your making me want to come down to your place for a few weeks HAHAHA


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 16, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> G man, cheers brutha, i bet its nice and humid right out yur front door... Hope you got some patio lanterns or a fire pit blazin till twilight....hows the sunset round your parts? I got nothin but laughs for sun my way lol.


I forgot i wrote this when i was drunk last night  ever since ive started talking to you ive wanted to move some place warm again.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 16, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Lol thanks she has two tattoos on on her hip also
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sinkin that knife in there, i kinda wish youda kept that one to yourself jerk.....it really looks like the closest thing to paridise ive seen in a while.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 16, 2013)

Wellll come on down!


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 16, 2013)

heres what it looks like out my window today


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 16, 2013)

Lol thats pretty as well


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 16, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Lol thats pretty as well


yeah pretty fucking cold...


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 16, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Lol thats pretty as well


Both you guys suck! It looks like someone pooped all over my sunrise, and i dont even have snow, just grey. I get all the weather that gets left over when all the good stuffs taken....ppthhhh on both your heads! :O(


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 16, 2013)

lol you can have the snow man i hate this shit. not only is it cold and wet but i have to move it and its fking heavy....


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 16, 2013)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> lol you can have the snow man i hate this shit. not only is it cold and wet but i have to move it and its fking heavy....


Nothin that a giant bowl of applejacks, vitamin D, and chemdog wont fix


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 16, 2013)

Day 25


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 16, 2013)

Hows lady googoo?


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 16, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Hows lady googoo?



Shes a piece of shit old lady, like 40 days today


----------



## swampcracker (Jan 16, 2013)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> heres what it looks like out my window today
> 
> View attachment 2482642


Whats that white stuff on the ground and in the trees ? never seen that before ! 84 degrees here !


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 16, 2013)

swampcracker said:


> Whats that white stuff on the ground and in the trees ? never seen that before ! 84 degrees here !


its cocaine


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 16, 2013)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> its cocaine


Is that how santa makes it around the world in one night? Blow?


----------



## perkele (Jan 16, 2013)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> its cocaine



how to do lines tutorial


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 16, 2013)

Just ordered this, any thoughts?




Hydrofarm FLCDG125D 125-Watt Compact Fluorescent Grow Light System with Dew Guard


----------



## perkele (Jan 16, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Just ordered this, any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good deal! with 45$ from my grow shop I will only buy a light bulb, so nice deal


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 16, 2013)

perkele said:


> good deal! with 45$ from my grow shop I will only buy a light bulb, so nice deal


Cant go wrong there, single plant?


----------



## swampcracker (Jan 16, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> *I will keep mothers of all and clone the hell out of them, I have 4 months till outdoor season starts so I will veg them and keep cloning till i have about 15 or so big healthy plants. Then in April I will put them outside to veg the rest of the summer. I expect monsters and can only imagine cola size with the yield these strains are said to produce.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yo GMan ! Not to step on your April 1 due date but you may want to go a bit earlier. It will be better for you to go out March 23-24 as the full moon is set at the 27th. The added nights under the light of the moon will help those ladies acclimate to their new environment. Iv'e always been told that if transplanting outdoors you should use as much of the moon light for a one week period. I have done this before. Again T'm not trying to tell you what to do , just a thought from past experience and lots of reading on gardens and the moon phase.
Peace


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 16, 2013)

Why dont they make LEDs that replicate moon light spectrums? Whathefukdidninjajustsay?


----------



## swampcracker (Jan 16, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Why dont they make LEDs that replicate moon light spectrums? Whathefukdidninjajustsay?


Need mo beer ? I do . HeHe


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 16, 2013)

swampcracker said:


> Need mo beer ? I do . HeHe


Ya actually a beer sounds good, ive been wanting one for a couple hours now. On the serious though, moon light is the one type of light that doesnt interfere with the plants dark period so why wouldnt you want to include it in the lighting shedule. I had that thought when i bought my LED and its been in the vault for a while. The answers probably in the LED section somewhere..pssht*beer cracking open*...off to LED i go, high ho, high ho, off to LED i go


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 16, 2013)

Im going to add it to the lights I already have. I wish i could just use my 600 but theres no way. 


And swamp thanks for the input I may do that I was aiming for late april, but i might go earlier, i just dont want them to flower then have to reveg.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 16, 2013)

(Moon cycles posted by cannawizard)
Since ancient times man has observed the effect of the moon on living organisms, especially his crops. Planting and harvest dates based on moon cycles are still found in the Old Farmer&#65533;s Almanac. The moon takes 28 to 29 days to completely orbit the earth. This cycle is divided into four one-week phases. It starts as the new moon waxes (begins to enlarge) for a week until the quarter moon and another week until the moon is full. Then the waning (shrinking) cycle begins and the moon passes back for two weeks through another quarter to reach the beginning of the cycle with a new moon. Most cultivators agree that the best time for planting is on the waxing moon, and the best time to harvest is on the waning moon. Exact new moons, full moons, and quarter moons are avoided as these are times of interplanetary stress. Planting, germinating, grafting, and layering are most favored during phases 1 and 2. The best time is a few days before the full moon. Phases 3 and 4 are most beneficial for harvesting and pruning.


Root growth seems accelerated at the time of the new moon, possibly as a response to increased gravitational pull from the alignment of sun and moon. It also seems that floral cluster formation is slowed by the full moon. Strong, full moonlight is on the borderline of being enough light to cease floral induction entirely. Although this never happens, if a plant is just about to begin floral growth, it may be delayed a week by a few nights of bright moonlight.


Conversely, plants begin floral growth during the dark nights of the new moon. More research is needed to explain the mysterious effects of moon cycles on Cannabis... ---Almanac

This is good beer  hope this sheds some extra light on the topic


----------



## swampcracker (Jan 16, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Im going to add it to the lights I already have. I wish i could just use my 600 but theres no way.
> 
> 
> And swamp thanks for the input I may do that I was aiming for late april, but i might go earlier, i just dont want them to flower then have to reveg.


This is a quote from a norcal guy , you may have heard about him, Tom Hill. He knows his stuff. In the absence of garden lighting (which I am going to use this year, as well as flirting with the idea of the weather dependent April 19/20th transplant), I like to plant -if possible- during a waxing moon, a few days to a week before it is full. I believe the full moon is in fact bright enough to delay flowering some and this helps to account for earlier or later harvests from year to year when growing the same lines etc... 
FYI


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 16, 2013)

swampcracker said:


> This is a quote from a norcal guy , you may have heard about him, Tom Hill. He knows his stuff. In the absence of garden lighting (which I am going to use this year, as well as flirting with the idea of the weather dependent April 19/20th transplant), I like to plant -if possible- during a waxing moon, a few days to a week before it is full. I believe the full moon is in fact bright enough to delay flowering some and this helps to account for earlier or later harvests from year to year when growing the same lines etc...
> FYI


You know what swamp, since the moon light is so outmatched to sunlight i think that a simple led single at the right wavelength at the right height would put out enough to replicate moon rays. Maybe one over each plant.....just like the model city at the start of Beetlejuice....tim burton


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 17, 2013)

Update, 


I will be putting two out this week to get a harvest in before the days get too long


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 17, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Update,
> 
> 
> I will be putting two out this week to get a harvest in before the days get too long


Yaaaaay! Going into the forest!


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 17, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Update,
> 
> 
> I will be putting two out this week to get a harvest in before the days get too long


which 2?
fuckyoutenchar


----------



## swampcracker (Jan 17, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Update,
> 
> 
> I will be putting two out this week to get a harvest in before the days get too long


This should be interesting. Never tried this early. When do you suppose these will be ready ?


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 17, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Yaaaaay! Going into the forest!


yea buddy



RetiredMatthebrute said:


> which 2?
> fuckyoutenchar


Two wwbb are going I just cloned one of them so i will have those genetics again later



swampcracker said:


> This should be interesting. Never tried this early. When do you suppose these will be ready ?


They are fast flowering strains usually a max of 8 weeks.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 17, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> yea buddy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eight more weeks of good times!! Oh ya!


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 17, 2013)

Another update:

Im abvout to buy a batch of autos for the outdoors


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 17, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Another update:
> 
> Im abvout to buy a batch of autos for the outdoors


Sweet more babies awsome! Check out my happy dance............didya see that?! Pretty good huh?


----------



## perkele (Jan 17, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Sweet more babies awsome! Check out my happy dance............didya see that?! Pretty good huh?


you are good at this, you should consider in going pro with the dance


----------



## perkele (Jan 17, 2013)

can wait to see how big they'll grow in flowering and the buds they'll make!


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 17, 2013)

Ill probably put the two out tomorow


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 17, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Another update:
> 
> Im abvout to buy a batch of autos for the outdoors


Why autos for outdoor, you just want somthing guarenteed or what? Id have figured youd want reg beans for some biggins.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 17, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Why autos for outdoor, you just want somthing guarenteed or what? Id have figured youd want reg beans for some biggins.


autoflowering plants will get quite large if given a nice big container. 

they are also nice for us northern folks who have our flowering season cut short due to frost and cold weather coming in around October.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 17, 2013)

I want a couple harvests in before late summer. oh im going to have my monsters, but im also gonna have others too


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 17, 2013)

More training


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 17, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> I want a couple harvests in before late summer. oh im going to have my monsters, but im also gonna have others too


Thats what i figured, guarenteed paycheck early


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## growman3666 (Jan 17, 2013)

see the goos fuckass in the second pic


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 17, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> see the goos fuckass in the second pic


Poor little baby, shes from the hood bro, had a rough upbringing. Hopefully one day she will overcome the tyranny of the oppressive .........i dont know really where that rant was going. Did you clone her, i forgot, if not, why not? Start over with some nice fresh roots and rapid growth. Gooooo gooster!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 17, 2013)

you ever play with those paper footballs when you were younger? that goo looks like the perfect field goal, lol


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 17, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you ever play with those paper footballs when you were younger? that goo looks like the perfect field goal, lol


Baaahahahahahaa !!! Thats why i said it looks like its ready to mainline, it looks just like the pictures in budbuckets mainlineing thread before you go to four heads lol


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 17, 2013)

scribed.... interesting. short squat bushy....


----------



## perkele (Jan 17, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> More training


bondage, oh yea


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 17, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> scribed.... interesting. short squat bushy....


Welcome aboard


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 17, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Poor little baby, shes from the hood bro, had a rough upbringing. Hopefully one day she will overcome the tyranny of the oppressive .........i dont know really where that rant was going. Did you clone her, i forgot, if not, why not? Start over with some nice fresh roots and rapid growth. Gooooo gooster!



im thinkin about it bro


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 17, 2013)

The only thing i fret about with these strains outdoors is budrot.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 17, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> The only thing i fret about with these strains outdoors is budrot.


Dont say that shit! theyll be fine  How do you fix that? More pearlite?


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 17, 2013)

Have you researched on what the plants like as far as humidity? I've always wanted to grow a tree outside but not being able to control everything scares me. I think he meant the buds rotting from excess humidity and tight bud clusters ninja. You might be thinking of root rot from poor drainage.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 17, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> The only thing i fret about with these strains outdoors is budrot.


Ya, i thought you said root rot not botrytis lol, botrytis is an easy fix, just bring a generator out to power some fans for em lol


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 17, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Thanks guys, I love lsting.
> 
> That last video was after hurricane Irene, great day.


You must love the lst, those r gonna be bushy little buggers. Looking good bro


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 17, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Dont say that shit! theyll be fine  How do you fix that? More pearlite?


Green cure is a good spray but there's alot that work. Perlite is more for drainage but could help with root rot.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 17, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Ya, i thought you said root rot not botrytis lol, botrytis is an easy fix, just bring a generator out to power some fans for em lol


Lol that makes more sense, i thought that was a head scratcher :/


----------



## dr.greenthumbbb (Jan 18, 2013)

well gentlemen i got fired so pics are comin 2mar  and your plants are lookin good gman


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 18, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Dont say that shit! theyll be fine  How do you fix that? More pearlite?


Well I usually pick the more sativa strains for around here because humidity is just rediculous. These strains have some seriously dense massive buds. 



Mechanical said:


> Have you researched on what the plants like as far as humidity? I've always wanted to grow a tree outside but not being able to control everything scares me. I think he meant the buds rotting from excess humidity and tight bud clusters ninja. You might be thinking of root rot from poor drainage.


I have done research and not too many people have grown these outdoors. I know White widow has some defense because of the abundance of trichs forming almost like a natural barrier. 


Ninjabowler said:


> Ya, i thought you said root rot not botrytis lol, botrytis is an easy fix, just bring a generator out to power some fans for em lol



Lol I wish dude


CannabisCorps said:


> You must love the lst, those r gonna be bushy little buggers. Looking good bro


Thanks bro, yeah they will be some real bushes  welcome aboard.



CannabisCorps said:


> Green cure is a good spray but there's alot that work. Perlite is more for drainage but could help with root rot.


I havent read much on the green spray but i have read on Bud Rot Stop, its said that it is a preventative more than a cure.



dr.greenthumbbb said:


> well gentlemen i got fired so pics are comin 2mar  and your plants are lookin good gman


Damn bro what happened. Looking forward to those pics


----------



## swampcracker (Jan 18, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Ya, i thought you said root rot not botrytis lol, botrytis is an easy fix, just bring a generator out to power some fans for em lol


Solar panels with 85 amp hour car battery. Fans converted to 12 volts would be more stealthier. You could also power that led moon light you were talking about for a few hours. should be able to burn a 100 watts for 3-5 hours on FULLY CHARGED Battery. Charge all day and burn all night. BlaBlaBlaYacketySmackety. Just ramblin on. Time to get to work.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 18, 2013)

Order Inventory:
Product: Freedom Of Seeds Easy Cheese Autoflowering
Options: Feminized Cannabis Seeds - 03 seeds 
Quantity: 1



Product: FEMINIZED UFO #1 BlimBurn Seeds Orka
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FEMINIZED UFO #1


Product: Freedom Of Seeds JackAuto
Quantity: 2


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 18, 2013)

2 are deep in the woods


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 18, 2013)

man screw you and your nice weather......thats all im gonna say on this thread from now on...


----------



## swampcracker (Jan 18, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> 2 are deep in the woods


looks looks very familiar. HHa. Looks like my back yard . We got blasted by this cold front this morning. By the looks it didnt make it down to you. 40's this morning in C.FL

God luck !


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 18, 2013)

swampcracker said:


> looks looks very familiar. HHa. Looks like my back yard . We got blasted by this cold front this morning. By the looks it didnt make it down to you. 40's this morning in C.FL
> 
> God luck !



55 last night here


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 18, 2013)

dr.greenthumbbb said:


> well gentlemen i got fired so pics are comin 2mar  and your plants are lookin good gman


Yaaay getting fired rocks! Lmfao Now you can hang out with all us bums all day long. I suggest every one with jobs that reads this get fired immediately so they can hang out with us all day  Whyd you get fired, take a swing at the boss? Lol


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 18, 2013)

have you guys read any of the posts from that bmeat kid on here? god that dude is a fucking tool


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 18, 2013)

Your spot looks awsome! Looks like it would be a good place to camp overnight....for the last two weeks before harvest


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 18, 2013)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> have you guys read any of the posts from that bmeat kid on here? god that dude is a fucking tool


Yes, ive figured that kid out already, he has one grapefruit diesel thats a couple inches tall on his first grow an hes runnin all over RIU trying to fix everyones problems and all hes doing is making himself look like a  Seriously, im on my first grow and im doing the same thing but I have never been told that my advice was unsound, off base, or just WRONG!....yet. Ive been on here for a couple of months and my rep bar is getting up there already and im getting close to mr. Ganja status. Never been torn apart so far because i know when not to talk and when to just read. I think hes one of those kids that cant help but make a comment on things he knows nothin about. Oh well, troll him p.s. i want my thousandth post on this thread, its my favorite


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 18, 2013)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> have you guys read any of the posts from that bmeat kid on here? god that dude is a fucking tool


I have but please do tell his latest 



Ninjabowler said:


> Your spot looks awsome! Looks like it would be a good place to camp overnight....for the last two weeks before harvest


It would lol but its only an hour walk


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 18, 2013)

It would lol but its only an hour walk[/QUOTE]
As if your not going to go camp and shag under the monsters! I bet you will


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 18, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> It would lol but its only an hour walk


As if your not going to go camp and shag under the monsters! I bet you will [/QUOTE]




lolllllll


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 18, 2013)

i dunno he posted something about how fem seeds are already way over stressed and shit....just everytime i read one of his posts i want to kill a kitten


----------



## swampcracker (Jan 18, 2013)

Stay focused gman and not worry about the things you can't control. Dont' worry what others are saying if they are negative,. At this point you have too much invested to worry bout nimrods and the cancer they spread . there are those that talk and then there are those that DO. Keep doing what you do and move forward. Thats my thought for the day ! Your posts are making me feel a bit lazy and motivated at the same time . Hopefully this weekend will be productive for everyone.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 18, 2013)

growing pot is so fucking easy....i really cant even fatholm why peopel cant grow it...it needs good light. thats all!!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 18, 2013)

swampcracker said:


> Stay focused gman and not worry about the things you can't control. Dont' worry what others are saying if they are negative,. At this point you have too much invested to worry bout nimrods and the cancer they spread . there are those that talk and then there are those that DO. Keep doing what you do and move forward. Thats my thought for the day ! Your posts are making me feel a bit lazy and motivated at the same time . Hopefully this weekend will be productive for everyone.


This is some great advice lol, im already on it, bonzai time


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 18, 2013)

Fuckers Huge


----------



## 7Luiji7 (Jan 18, 2013)

holy fuckkk bud, nice light!!!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 18, 2013)

7Luiji7 said:


> holy fuckkk bud, nice light!!!


Oh ya luiji, you jelly of that?


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 18, 2013)

Compact? lol
Cool bro.

First time I saw a 1k bulb I was beside myself.


----------



## 7Luiji7 (Jan 18, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Oh ya luiji, you jelly of that?


sure am, one day i will have over 168 watts running <3 .... one day....


----------



## perkele (Jan 19, 2013)

If 125w it's huge, I am curious about the 300W one, from what I understand it is "dual", so that means you can switch between 6400 and 2700. Has anyone used this before? is is any good? something like [video]http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dual-300w-Hydroponics-Grow-Light/dp/B008A5YBJ8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1358580563&amp;sr=8-2[/video]


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 19, 2013)

perkele said:


> If 125w it's huge, I am curious about the 300W one, from what I understand it is "dual", so that means you can switch between 6400 and 2700. Has anyone used this before? is is any good? something like [video]http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dual-300w-Hydroponics-Grow-Light/dp/B008A5YBJ8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1358580563&amp;sr=8-2[/video]


it prob just alternates colors on the tubes. the color of the light is dependant on the type of gas the glass is filled with so if you could switch from red to blue you would only be switching off the red or blue tubes.

looks like a decent deal for 50 bucks or 34 euro


----------



## perkele (Jan 19, 2013)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> it prob just alternates colors on the tubes. the color of the light is dependant on the type of gas the glass is filled with so if you could switch from red to blue you would only be switching off the red or blue tubes.
> 
> looks like a decent deal for 50 bucks or 34 euro


it's pounds, so it's somewhere 55 bucks or 41 euros, only thing with the UK amazon, the post is very expensive. Can cost you as much as the product.


----------



## dr.greenthumbbb (Jan 19, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Yaaay getting fired rocks! Lmfao Now you can hang out with all us bums all day long. I suggest every one with jobs that reads this get fired immediately so they can hang out with us all day  Whyd you get fired, take a swing at the boss? Lol


kinda lol but ive got 2 kids so....need the money,,,and sorry i ain put any pics my womans camera is dead and she lost the charger and i'd be happy to join you gentlemen on here lol and i pulled 2 males today maybe more later


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 19, 2013)

260 total watts now


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 19, 2013)

dr.greenthumbbb said:


> kinda lol but ive got 2 kids so....need the money,,,and sorry i ain put any pics my womans camera is dead and she lost the charger and i'd be happy to join you gentlemen on here lol and i pulled 2 males today maybe more later


Sorry Green, that was sarcasim ment to cheer you up. What i really ment was hit the streets like a caveman and find another job before it too late, you dont want to hand out with us, were BUMS !


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 19, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Sorry Green, that was sarcasim ment to cheer you up. What i really ment was hit the streets like a caveman and find another job before it too late, you dont want to hand out with us, were BUMS !


man your avatar suites you well ninja, you always make me lol as Mr Chris Farley did, may he RIP


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 19, 2013)

Pic three ^^^ looks like Vaders Deathstar! 25 more posts


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 19, 2013)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> man your avatar suites you well ninja, you always make me lol as Mr Chris Farley did, may he RIP


It kinda fits me huh? I had a pary here last night and drank fifteen beers and woke up wearing all my clothes with BBQ sauce all over my neck....I think me and Chris would probably get along, just sayin


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 19, 2013)

lol im sure you guys would have, he was one of my favorite actors man. i almost cried when he died. was such a shame he was too young and had a verry promising career in front of him.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 19, 2013)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> lol im sure you guys would have, he was one of my favorite actors man. i almost cried when he died. was such a shame he was too young and had a verry promising career in front of him.


Ya, his coked out screamimg insanity and lack of inhibition never got old did it. Im usually that guy...without the blow  Hey G Man you around?? Mind if i blow up your thread with some bonzai pictures???


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 19, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Ya, his coked out screamimg insanity and lack of inhibition never got old did it. Im usually that guy...without the blow  Hey G Man you around?? Mind if i blow up your thread with some bonzai pictures???


let it ride


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 19, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> let it ride


My bonzai trees arent going to need this type of training for probly three years so i decided to do some practicing on my ice plants, heres some before and after followed by some mouth watering frosty bud..hope you like Oh ya, the bonzai plant used to be a twin so it grew kinda fucked up before i removed the male  heres one of what im hoping turns into a nice Mainline candidate. Its thick so im not exactly sure if it will root, ive never taken a clone this thick before, what do you think?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 19, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> My bonzai trees arent going to need this type of training for probly three years so i decided to do some practicing on my ice plants, heres some before and after followed by some mouth watering frosty bud..hope you like View attachment 2486671View attachment 2486673View attachment 2486677View attachment 2486681View attachment 2486685View attachment 2486688View attachment 2486689Oh ya, the bonzai plant used to be a twin so it grew kinda fucked up before i removed the male  heres one of what im hoping turns into a nice Mainline candidate. Its thick so im not exactly sure if it will root, ive never taken a clone this thick before, what do you think?View attachment 2486696


that last pic reminds me of 2 palm trees, lol.


nice frosty buds you got going on


----------



## perkele (Jan 19, 2013)

indeed, looking great man!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 19, 2013)

Gman, where you been? Im nine away from Mr. Ganja


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 20, 2013)

Here it is g man, 1000th post  i cant wait to see those monsters when theyre done. Its going to be a long ass time until theyre finnished by the sounds of things, but hopefully well have some more good laughs along the way while they get big. This thread always makes me want to move somewhere that the weathers nice and buy a big chunk of land to grow some monsters in my yard. Maybe even learn to surf. I hear Hawaiis nice. Tropical paradise. Drinking out of funny cups on the beach would be a great way to spend the the rest of my life. Sunsets with sand in your toes, one day. Mr. Ganja.


----------



## perkele (Jan 20, 2013)

guys, could you please have a look at my journal, the day 31 post. made couple of pictures and need your advice on something


----------



## pkush420 (Jan 20, 2013)

Hey man! Haven't heard from yah in awhile nice LST man! shit looks great! Check my grow once you get some time man! everything is going along great!


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 20, 2013)

Sorry everybody ive been working mad mad. Ill have an update tonight.

Ninja come on down here, hawaii is very expensive due to the fact that everything must be imported from the mainland.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 20, 2013)

Looking forward to it


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 20, 2013)

Update: 

Previously all i did was top to establish a nice base for my LSTing, Now that i have my nice low stress trained base I am FIMing for maximum main colas as possible. Heres the preFIM picture.









Post FIM










Inner shots
















3 day old clones doing well


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 20, 2013)

Tomorow is my day off so I will be visiting the woods, outdoor update shots to look forward to tomorrow guys


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 20, 2013)

Gotto get it


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 20, 2013)

Oh and by the way if the patriots lose tonight dont expect me to be anywhere in sight


----------



## pkush420 (Jan 20, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Sorry everybody ive been working mad mad. Ill have an update tonight.
> 
> Ninja come on down here, hawaii is very expensive due to the fact that everything must be imported from the mainland.


i hear that buddy. i used to stay in kawai. i had to move back to cali due to the $$ issue.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 20, 2013)

Garden Shots


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 20, 2013)

Man that stuffs lookin nice, whos winning the football game?


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 20, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Man that stuffs lookin nice, whos winning the football game?


Bro we lost Ive just taken up the art of shunning things from my mind


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 20, 2013)

Daaaaaaamn!


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 20, 2013)

bleh .


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 20, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> bleh .


Can you play golf year round there? Golf always makes me forget. A little puff, a couple beers and the sound of birds chirpin. A three hundred yard drive makes you forget anything!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 20, 2013)

Peppers are looking good, whats that climbing vine thing? Its cool lol


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 20, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Peppers are looking good, whats that climbing vine thing? Its cool lol



ty

its a morning glory,

your babies are looking nice as well bud


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks man, my white icicle radishes kicked my ass though. I salvaged five but the rest of them are toast. Of the five i bet i get two good ones after replanting them. Ill post pics when i harvest lol i have a huge bag of radish seeds so im not quitting yet. Ive got a four foot two bulb t8 that i want to hang for shit like that soon. Eventually my lettuce is going to need it like pronto


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 21, 2013)

just placed my morning glories in there permanant location. i need to build some trellises for them in my grow room. 

also need to repot them into something bigger. ....bleh. did my pic update and it cam out like shit. a little pissed with it since i spent almost 3 hours downloading pics just for them to not show up.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 21, 2013)

they are looking great matt.



I will be taking about 10 clones today


----------



## dr.greenthumbbb (Jan 21, 2013)

welp i have 4 females out of 7 and the otehrs were males pulled all of em but 1 just aint got to it yet tho.........sorry no pics camera is still dead


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 21, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> they are looking great matt.
> 
> 
> 
> I will be taking about 10 clones today


Now your talkin some super awsome shit i like to hear!


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 21, 2013)

The only remaining bits of the gooster are in the middle


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 21, 2013)

dr.greenthumbbb said:


> welp i have 4 females out of 7 and the otehrs were males pulled all of em but 1 just aint got to it yet tho.........sorry no pics camera is still dead


Consider yourself very lucky, my ratio was 2 females to 4 males, out of only five seeds...dafuk right? One of my seeds had twins! One was male and the other was female. The female is a little small because she was fighting with the male for dominance. That butch was the bigger of the two twins from the start so theres hope i think. Time will tell but i sure could have used another plant ot two.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 21, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> The only remaining bits of the gooster are in the middle


oh yaaa! I dont like those peat pots much but theyre lookin good, is there som goosters in there?


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 21, 2013)

Like stated above the only gooster left around is in the middle


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 21, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Like stated above the only gooster left around is in the middle


Oops lol,  how did i miss that duhhh, oh ya, i was lookin at all those pretty babies.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 21, 2013)

noooooooooooo!!! goo is gone  hope the clones work out better for you man.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 21, 2013)

Just got out of the woods. Quite eventful trip video coming.


----------



## perkele (Jan 21, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Just got out of the woods. Quite eventful trip video coming.


can't wait for it!


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 21, 2013)

Well I started the video about halfway to the spot so the first part is a lot of trekking, its a video from my phone so its fucking sideways and i dont know how to rotate the picture. I do talk so you can listen if you want. Its 8 minutes but just watch it through and you will see what i go through to get to this place. also a little surprise close to the end  




[youtube]b66wm9g6nYg&feature[/youtube]


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 21, 2013)

more hog proof


----------



## pkush420 (Jan 21, 2013)

got yourself a little protector ahaha


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 21, 2013)

well your snake appears to be a black racer or rat snake. its non poisonous and eats rodents and other small animals and larger bugs. 

from a quick search it seems that there are 2 venomous species that are indigous to your area and thats the pit viper and coral snake. be carefull trecking through them woods man if you get bit by a poisonous one you may not make it back out. 

also alot of larger snakes that are not indigous to your area that people get as pets and release. im sure you already know this but would hate to see ya get bit.


----------



## drolove (Jan 21, 2013)

lol you can tell its florida. all those little palms gotta be a pain to hike through.


----------



## drolove (Jan 21, 2013)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> well your snake appears to be a black racer or rat snake. its non poisonous and eats rodents and other small animals and larger bugs.
> 
> from a quick search it seems that there are 2 venomous species that are indigous to your area and thats the pit viper and coral snake. be carefull trecking through them woods man if you get bit by a poisonous one you may not make it back out.
> 
> also alot of larger snakes that are not indigous to your area that people get as pets and release. im sure you already know this but would hate to see ya get bit.


its a black racer. pretty decent size one too from the looks of it. far from fatal but it'll make you bleed!


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 21, 2013)

pkush420 said:


> got yourself a little protector ahaha


Isnt he cute



RetiredMatthebrute said:


> well your snake appears to be a black racer or rat snake. its non poisonous and eats rodents and other small animals and larger bugs.
> 
> from a quick search it seems that there are 2 venomous species that are indigous to your area and thats the pit viper and coral snake. be carefull trecking through them woods man if you get bit by a poisonous one you may not make it back out.
> 
> also alot of larger snakes that are not indigous to your area that people get as pets and release. im sure you already know this but would hate to see ya get bit.


Yes fully aware that it was a black racer as was the reason i got so close, we used to try to catch em. He will protect my plant though because those bushes are his home. and im glad for it. Thanks for the concern bro i am aware of these risks as there are many in the florida woods (i call it a jungle). Banana spiders are everywhere out there and one google search will show you that you dont want to run into their webs. I see at least 3 every trip. They shake their web rapidly if you get close its creepy. Also almost climbed a tree today because i was not 50 yards from a pack of hogs in the swamp. I made some noise and they moved off. 



drolove said:


> lol you can tell its florida. all those little palms gotta be a pain to hike through.


Bro its such a pain lol


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 21, 2013)

yeah i figured you already knew man but i felt obligated to say something. you wouldnt believe how many people dont know of the dangers of the florida woods. (and im just speaking of people who live in florida)


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 21, 2013)

whats hunting season on wild boar down there? mmmmm bacon  had ham for dinner tonight.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 21, 2013)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> yeah i figured you already knew man but i felt obligated to say something. you wouldnt believe how many people dont know of the dangers of the florida woods. (and im just speaking of people who live in florida)


I appreciate it bro. and yes some people are just ignorant of their homeland


RetiredMatthebrute said:


> whats hunting season on wild boar down there? mmmmm bacon  had ham for dinner tonight.


All year long for me!  Other than that it varies on location and property, theres a general gun season, an archery season, and even a muzzle loading season.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks for takin us out for a hike bro, i havent been hiking for a while. That looks like a great spot. I was thinkin the same thing about it being a protector right before you said it.lol Thats so killer having a kung fu ninja snake to give out some rat bitch slap, ass bitin, on any rodents that try to mess with g mans monsters. This is a good sign im thinkin....really good sign!  (4 emicons!)


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 21, 2013)

this the spider your talking about?

[video=youtube;amesQtmeBNg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amesQtmeBNg[/video]


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 21, 2013)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> whats hunting season on wild boar down there? mmmmm bacon  had ham for dinner tonight.


I can butcher! I think a hunting trip is in order


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 21, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> I appreciate it bro. and yes some people are just ignorant of their homeland
> 
> 
> All year long for me!  Other than that it varies on location and property, theres a general gun season, an archery season, and even a muzzle loading season.


yeah we have the different seasons as well up here but only allowed to hunt Oct-mid Dec or some shit like that.

so in FL its open season on hunting year round? or is it just open season for archery year round. Archery season is the longest lasting season we have up here it lasts the entire duration of hunting season.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 21, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Thanks for takin us out for a hike bro, i havent been hiking for a while. That looks like a great spot. I was thinkin the same thing about it being a protector right before you said it.lol Thats so killer having a kung fu ninja snake to give out some rat bitch slap, ass bitin, on any rodents that try to mess with g mans monsters. This is a good sign im thinkin....really good sign!  (4 emicons!)



NP! you saw where i dropped the phone from running smack face first into a spider web? lmao.


RetiredMatthebrute said:


> this the spider your talking about?
> 
> [video=youtube;amesQtmeBNg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amesQtmeBNg[/video]


yes man they get massive bro. nonvenomous but fuck them things creep me out


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 21, 2013)

haha yeah that thing would creep me the fuck out too if it was on my neck or face.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 21, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> NP! you saw where i dropped the phone from running smack face first into a spider web? lmao.
> 
> 
> yes man they get massive bro. nonvenomous but fuck them things creep me out


ya bro, crawling things freak me the fuck out, id catch snakes with ya but fuck bugs man! Creepy ass spiders make me do the kramer dance! Yoowzaaz wwooowweyy hiiiyyaaah!!!


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 21, 2013)

heres anothe bananna spider you dont want to fuck with...im only posting this shit because in the video the dude says that when you get bit you can suffer from painfull erections....WTF!?!?!

[video=youtube;F6mI2ZGZqjU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6mI2ZGZqjU&amp;NR=1[/video]


----------



## aCiDjEsUs (Jan 21, 2013)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> heres anothe bananna spider you dont want to fuck with...im only posting this shit because in the video the dude says that when you get bit you can suffer from painfull erections....WTF!?!?!
> 
> [video=youtube;F6mI2ZGZqjU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6mI2ZGZqjU&amp;NR=1[/video]


Buuuhahahahahahaha this shit ain't right buddy!!!!!!!! but LOL!!!!


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 21, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> ya bro, crawling things freak me the fuck out, id catch snakes with ya but fuck bugs man! Creepy ass spiders make me do the kramer dance! Yoowzaaz wwooowweyy hiiiyyaaah!!!


Lmao its gets hairy out there sometimes.



RetiredMatthebrute said:


> heres anothe bananna spider you dont want to fuck with...im only posting this shit because in the video the dude says that when you get bit you can suffer from painfull erections....WTF!?!?!
> 
> Lmfao!


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 21, 2013)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> yeah we have the different seasons as well up here but only allowed to hunt Oct-mid Dec or some shit like that.
> 
> so in FL its open season on hunting year round? or is it just open season for archery year round. Archery season is the longest lasting season we have up here it lasts the entire duration of hunting season.



If you own the property then its open season year round. In management areas it varies. ill have to look it up for this year. This is a natural preserve where its not allowed, but that never stopped me n the dogs at midnight.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 21, 2013)

Seeing that this thread is soo long Im going to make a time lapse post soon since day 1


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 21, 2013)

very nice


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 21, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> very nice


preciate it bud


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 21, 2013)

[youtube]b66wm9g6nYg&feature[/youtube]


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 21, 2013)

Theyre so cute growin up. I actually said "awww" out loud when i saw the little gooster with her little lobster claw arm givin me the finger. Made me a little misty.  I miss her already.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 21, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Theyre so cute growin up. I actually said "awww" out loud when i saw the little gooster with her little lobster claw arm givin me the finger. Made me a little misty.  I miss her already.



Well it said on her liscence she was an organ donor so way just may be seeing parts of her coming soon, we can only pray


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 21, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Well it said on her liscence she was an organ donor so way just may be seeing parts of her coming soon, we can only pray


I hope she does good, was she a feminized seed or is there the possibility shes a he?


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 21, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> I hope she does good, was she a feminized seed or is there the possibility shes a he?


she could be a he


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 21, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> she could be a he


If shes a he that will be the biggest lobster claw face push of the year!! Bastard!


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 21, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> If shes a he that will be the biggest lobster claw face push of the year!! Bastard!


true, but i may collect pollen for fun, see what happens


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 21, 2013)

Your in HI?


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 21, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> Your in HI?


South Florida


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 21, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> South Florida


Ouch, thats gotta be difficult. I see why your putting them out now.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 21, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> Ouch, thats gotta be difficult. I see why your putting them out now.


Oh my yes it is, these one i just put out i expect to be done by aprilish. Just in time before they will reveg. All the clones i just took will be grown out indoors till mid to late april then put out to veg for the summer. Humidity is a real bummer here though. Sativa strains do much better against it and my dumbass went with some of the densest high yielding indica dominant there are hahah get r done


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 21, 2013)

The morning crew and a lizard that rode down I95 at 70 mph with us for 15 minutes, didnt spot him we were already on the highway


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 22, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> *
> *


*

*i see you snuck in a pic of your real GF. couldnt take the lies anymore posting pics of that other girl claiming her to be your GF..... hahaha jp man


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 22, 2013)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> [/B]i see you snuck in a pic of your real GF. couldnt take the lies anymore posting pics of that other girl claiming her to be your GF..... hahaha jp man



This was when i told her i wouldnt be feeding her tonight bahahahah

Bahahah


----------



## champaign (Jan 22, 2013)

I've woke up with worse


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 22, 2013)

champaign said:


> I've woke up with worse


If you meet em in the dark you gotta at least bring em back by the fire first. Otherwise you never know what your going to get


----------



## champaign (Jan 22, 2013)

All the light in the world won't help at 2 when a 1 looks like a 10


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 22, 2013)

champaign said:


> All the light in the world won't help at 2 when a 1 looks like a 10



You fit right in with us bud


----------



## champaign (Jan 22, 2013)

lol...thanks, gman! I'm happily married now, but those nightmarish mornings still haunt me! Those days of checking my junk 10 times a day hoping something doesn't start growing on it are long behind me, hopefully! 

I just hope those nasty hags aren't saying the same thing about waking up with me those mornings


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 22, 2013)

getting up still wasted real quietly, getting 1/2 dressed and checking thier phone to make sure you didnt give them your number and then exit stage left as fast as possible........

Nope never happened (shhh...)


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 22, 2013)

Such a great song to compliment a great movie




[youtube]UrV7zS77KOA[/youtube]


----------



## champaign (Jan 22, 2013)

Nope, never. Never woke up at the chick's house the next morning to have her 4 year old daughter staring at you from the doorway wondering who the hell you are, either. Nope, because that would suck! (shivers)


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 22, 2013)

champaign said:


> Nope, never. Never woke up at the chick's house the next morning to have her 4 year old daughter staring at you from the doorway wondering who the hell you are, either. Nope, because that would suck! (shivers)


"are you my new daddy?" HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## champaign (Jan 22, 2013)

lol...was SO fucking happy to go out that revolving door that morning. That poor little girl is somewhere working a stripper pole right now for sure! Look up 'daddy issues' in the dictionary, there's a picture of her.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 22, 2013)

champaign said:


> lol...thanks, gman! I'm happily married now, but those nightmarish mornings still haunt me! Those days of checking my junk 10 times a day hoping something doesn't start growing on it are long behind me, hopefully!
> 
> I just hope those nasty hags aren't saying the same thing about waking up with me those mornings


Bahahahahahahahahaaa, best laugh of the day so far!


----------



## swampcracker (Jan 22, 2013)

Awesome vid gman. Is that a broken penn slammer with a penn 5500 attached at the beginning ? That is truly swampcracker fishing. You may want to wrap a bitof fencing material around those babies to protect them from the hogs. They will smell out that fine soil your using and f----k things up. Killed two hogs already on our property last month and made sausage outof them. Yummy ! Keep up the good work and don't get speared in the leg by a wild boar. They can do some damage to you as well.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 22, 2013)

Ok this all stops right now.


----------



## dr.greenthumbbb (Jan 22, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Consider yourself very lucky, my ratio was 2 females to 4 males, out of only five seeds...dafuk right? One of my seeds had twins! One was male and the other was female. The female is a little small because she was fighting with the male for dominance. That butch was the bigger of the two twins from the start so theres hope i think. Time will tell but i sure could have used another plant ot two.


indeed i do,,which my outdoor crop last summer consisted of all females sept 1 outa 5 and some people i know planted 1 seed apeice and both were females and sorry to hear bout your ratio


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 22, 2013)

dr.greenthumbbb said:


> indeed i do,,which my outdoor crop last summer consisted of all females sept 1 outa 5 and some people i know planted 1 seed apeice and both were females and sorry to hear bout your ratio


Damn, that batch was worth way more than the ones i got, nice ratio


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 22, 2013)

dr.greenthumbbb said:


> indeed i do,,which my outdoor crop last summer consisted of all females sept 1 outa 5 and some people i know planted 1 seed apeice and both were females and sorry to hear bout your ratio


Its all good, i can get clones if i need them, all you need is one of those seeds to be female and youve got as many plants as you need right? Fek it! Its all gooood!


----------



## champaign (Jan 22, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Sorry you stopped by on a day like today, this thread has never been graced with trolls so far, usually we just crack jokes and talk about random grow info that comes up along with helping each other out and sharing bud porn. Kinda tight knit so far. Hopefully that dude stays gone, he was having a pitty party last night on some other thread by the looks of things. I was right, hes on a bad one. I sincerly feel bad for people who are naturally unhappy. Theres a new member focusing specificlly on finding strains for depression and i for got his name, avatar is a black background with teeth and eyes in it.


No worries, Ninja. I've been following along on this thread for a couple weeks enjoying the pics (especially certain ones) and the posts. I could tell it was a bit 'tight knit' - didn't want to stick my head in where it wasn't welcome but couldn't help myself today...lol


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 22, 2013)

champaign said:


> No worries, Ninja. I've been following along on this thread for a couple weeks enjoying the pics (especially certain ones) and the posts. I could tell it was a bit 'tight knit' - didn't want to stick my head in where it wasn't welcome but couldn't help myself today...lol


Ya gmans got himself quite the batch of pretty ladies at his place lol


----------



## champaign (Jan 22, 2013)

Yes, he do!


----------



## see4 (Jan 22, 2013)

hey swampcracker, i suggest you take those pics down. lets not ruin the secret shipping process for the rest of us.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 22, 2013)

see4 said:


> hey swampcracker, i suggest you take those pics down. lets not ruin the secret shipping process for the rest of us.


Thats a great idea, thanks see4


----------



## swampcracker (Jan 22, 2013)

10-4 my bad


----------



## swampcracker (Jan 22, 2013)

done deal . sorry for the dunba-- mistake. im new too all this and a bit excited


----------



## see4 (Jan 22, 2013)

no sweat man. just lookin out. im sure it would have slipped thru the cracks.. but better to be safe than sorry. and btw.. that was pretty sick packaging.. i bet you are excited! i know i would be.


----------



## swampcracker (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks for " lookin out ". I'll lay low for now.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 22, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Ya gmans got himself quite the batch of pretty ladies at his place lol


Lol just one, she was folding clothes in this one









champaign said:


> No worries, Ninja. I've been following along on this thread for a couple weeks enjoying the pics (especially certain ones) and the posts. I could tell it was a bit 'tight knit' - didn't want to stick my head in where it wasn't welcome but couldn't help myself today...lol


You are more than welcome here champaign. im still waiting on your update pics tho too  



Ninjabowler said:


> Was swirving...
> 
> 
> swampcracker said:
> ...


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 22, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Its all good, hes a typical troll, tryin to shit in someones cereal. He bounced. I guess were all racin to the finnish now though. I think i got ya by a couple days and crackers teyin to catch up. Itll be nice to see whos brand smokes em out in the long run. Im definatly the under dog but im a fiesty bitch lol i think i got yall
> 
> Viper: In case some of you are wondering who the best is, they are up here on this plaque.
> [turns to Maverick]
> ...



Just wait till october, also i will be making a kigh priced order soon, Gonna go with tahoe OG


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 22, 2013)

Coming along nicely gman.The afgoo didn't make it? That sucks a bit, I liked the sound of that strain.. what happened to it?


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 22, 2013)

puffdatchronic said:


> Coming along nicely gman.The afgoo didn't make it? That sucks a bit, I liked the sound of that strain.. what happened to it?


Thanks bro, yeah shes in two clones right now.the rest of her is gone. Im almost positive she had genetic problems, not a good pheno, she was 48 days old and still the size of a 15 day old plant. very sensitive stc. were gonna have to see what happens to the clones if they even root. what pictures did you see? did you see the clone pics? or the woods video? I know its pretty far back.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 22, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Thanks bro, yeah shes in two clones right now.the rest of her is gone. Im almost positive she had genetic problems, not a good pheno, she was 48 days old and still the size of a 15 day old plant. very sensitive stc. were gonna have to see what happens to the clones if they even root. what pictures did you see? did you see the clone pics? or the woods video? I know its pretty far back.


Shell make it, ill get some wild turkey an dance tommorow for her, it works! Youll see!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 22, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Shell make it, ill get some wild turkey an dance tommorow for her, it works! Youll see!


Im one beer away from doin the ninja cha-cha right now, you havin a good night g man, dancin under the night sky or takin it easy?


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 22, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Thanks bro, yeah shes in two clones right now.the rest of her is gone. Im almost positive she had genetic problems, not a good pheno, she was 48 days old and still the size of a 15 day old plant. very sensitive stc. were gonna have to see what happens to the clones if they even root. what pictures did you see? did you see the clone pics? or the woods video? I know its pretty far back.


I remember seeing the pic of it looking like a mini slingshot or something lol ,a while back ,then i thought i read a few pages back it died.. at least you got clones of it.. maybe it doesn't like topping or training? maybe worth leaving 1 alone and see if it reacts better


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 22, 2013)

Female preflowers on both mothers 
amazing what phone cameras can do these days

























WWBB mother








BB mother








little wwbb




All 14 clones are doing well


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 22, 2013)

What the hell is the relay for, last picture, bottom right. next to the temp/RH meter. wtf is that?


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 23, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> What the hell is the relay for, last picture, bottom right. next to the temp/RH meter. wtf is that?



Haha its a 12 volt power supply to my ac thermostat.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 23, 2013)

Care to elaborate more on the 12v power supply? What's that all about?


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 23, 2013)

Hey g man, what r you doin tommorow night? You wanna drink some wild turkey with me and get those ladies dancin with us lol


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 23, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Care to elaborate more on the 12v power supply? What's that all about?


Trailer life my brother


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 23, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Hey g man, what r you doin tommorow night? You wanna drink some wild turkey with me and get those ladies dancin with us lol


Lets get r done son!


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 23, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Trailer life my brother


Roger that. I feel ya.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 23, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Roger that. I feel ya.


Yessir Its all good though, saves me money to buy a house soon.should be about there after harvest time this year


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 23, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Lets get r done son!


Fek, i just thought of something, has anyone ever grown maui wowi on this thread? Im taking care of one and wondering if shes the horse to bet on, or tangarine dream? Theyre both three n a half feet right now and im wondering what theyll do when i flif them?


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 23, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Fek, i just thought of something, has anyone ever grown maui wowi on this thread? Im taking care of one and wondering if shes the horse to bet on, or tangarine dream? Theyre both three n a half feet right now and im wondering what theyll do when i flif them?


*flip them*


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 23, 2013)

What u think about the vid green?


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 23, 2013)

Hey Kron Ive been to alaska i loved it man


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 23, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> What u think about the vid green?


I really liked it. you got a lot going on bro. you must be a busy guy. lol


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 23, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Fek, i just thought of something, has anyone ever grown maui wowi on this thread? Im taking care of one and wondering if shes the horse to bet on, or tangarine dream? Theyre both three n a half feet right now and im wondering what theyll do when i flif them?


Yes, it's in my mother bank.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 23, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Hey Kron Ive been to alaska i loved it man


I'm born and raised. Been here 30 years. I have an AK PRIDE group in my profile that you can check out and join if you like. Have some pretty nice pictures in there! Feel free to join and add if you like!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 23, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Hey Kron Ive been to alaska i loved it man


I was supposed to go spend a month there but i had an unexpected delivery lol


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 23, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I really liked it. you got a lot going on bro. you must be a busy guy. lol


My schedules pretty hectic right now but when i get about 30 out there its gonna be nuts bro. I have to lug at least a 65 pound hiking bag everytime i go out


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 23, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> growman3666 said:
> 
> 
> > Lets get r done son!
> ...


Never grown either one but I read a journal a while ago about the Maui and everyone told the grower that they are big stretchers. Most people said it was a very difficult strain to grow indoors because of its origins but if it is 3 1/2 feet you must be doing something right


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 23, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> My schedules pretty hectic right now but when i get about 30 out there its gonna be nuts bro. I have to lug at least a 65 pound hiking bag everytime i go out


Alaska hunting standard weight. 65 + gun.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 23, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Yes, it's in my mother bank.


So whats she going to do? Any tips on her, she a stretcher?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 23, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> My schedules pretty hectic right now but when i get about 30 out there its gonna be nuts bro. I have to lug at least a 65 pound hiking bag everytime i go out


hahaha! I know that feeling bro. I used to lug around a backpack full of water when I was guerilla growing.... the reward is great though. can't wait to see how everything turns out for you.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 23, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I'm born and raised. Been here 30 years. I have an AK PRIDE group in my profile that you can check out and join if you like. Have some pretty nice pictures in there! Feel free to join and add if you like!


Awesome bro ill check it out



Mechanical said:


> Never grown either one but I read a journal a while ago about the Maui and everyone told the grower that they are big stretchers. Most people said it was a very difficult strain to grow indoors because of its origins but if it is 3 1/2 feet you must be doing something right



I was reading a thread of a guy that was growing wowi in a dresser, perpetual with only dixie cups, he had about thirty in one dresser. Ill have to find this thread again


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 23, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> So whats she going to do? Any tips on her, she a stretcher?


That strain hates the heat believe it or not. Stretching, in soil yes, in hydro no.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 23, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Alaska hunting standard weight. 65 + gun.



I can def believe it


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hahaha! I know that feeling bro. I used to lug around a backpack full of water when I was guerilla growing.... the reward is great though. can't wait to see how everything turns out for you.


Thanks my brother,  I love the art of this style of growing, its a real adventure everytime you go out. never knowing what your going to see or come up to when you get there.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 23, 2013)

Luckily in the snow, we can ride our packs back down the mountain like a sled.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 23, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> Never grown either one but I read a journal a while ago about the Maui and everyone told the grower that they are big stretchers. Most people said it was a very difficult strain to grow indoors because of its origins but if it is 3 1/2 feet you must be doing something right


Could be four when she gets flipped, thats not what i wanted to hear lmao  thanks, ill take that into notes, shes bondage time plus rep if i can give it lol 
9 foot ceiling should be fine, fek it leter buck!


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 23, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Luckily in the snow, we can ride our packs back down the mountain like a sled.


Bahaha I went salmon and halibut fishing in Ketchikan


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 23, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Bahaha I went salmon and halibut fishing in Ketchikan


Ketchaclap lol


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 23, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Ketchaclap lol


Went up to skagway and visited the mendenhall glacier as well


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 23, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Went up to skagway and visited the mendenhall glacier as well


That southeast man, a lot of cool scenery over there, I prefer the interior. That's where you'll see the real Alaska


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 23, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> That southeast man, a lot of cool scenery over there, I prefer the interior. That's where you'll see the real Alaska


Yeah i never went to far inland. stayed mainly in the inside passage. id love to visit the interior though


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 23, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Yeah i never went to far inland. stayed mainly in the inside passage. id love to visit the interior though


If you do, I highly recommend driving from Tok, AK to Dawson in Canada. That drive is Amazing. Taylor highway is only open in the summer so that is when you'll want to do that drive.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 23, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> If you do, I highly recommend driving from Tok, AK to Dawson in Canada. That drive is Amazing. Taylor highway is only open in the summer so that is when you'll want to do that drive.


hell yeah man, might be a while before i can get up there but im def going back and if i go to live im def bringing my girl ive heard what its like with women up there lol


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 23, 2013)

Your item, posted on 21/01/13 with reference xxxxxxxxxxxxxx has been passed to the overseas postal service for delivery in UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 23, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Your item, posted on 21/01/13 with reference xxxxxxxxxxxxxx has been passed to the overseas postal service for delivery in UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.


Dude, i want to come hunt hogs so bad hurts my heart. In five or six months.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 23, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Dude, i want to come hunt hogs so bad hurts my heart. In five or six months.


bro harvest time anythings possible with me, ill be rolling in money it will coming out my ears. ill buy you a ticket


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 23, 2013)

Alright my bros. I'm firing up bongloads of L.A. confidential mixed with headband. This shits for you guys.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 23, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> bro harvest time anythings possible with me, ill be rolling in money it will coming out my ears. ill buy you a ticket


I give you my word i will work my ass off for you.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 23, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Alright my bros. I'm firing up bongloads of L.A. confidential mixed with headband. This shits for you guys.


Im hittin it.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 23, 2013)

puffdatchronic said:


> I remember seeing the pic of it looking like a mini slingshot or something lol ,a while back ,then i thought i read a few pages back it died.. at least you got clones of it.. maybe it doesn't like topping or training? maybe worth leaving 1 alone and see if it reacts better




I never topped it bro! It topped itself ahah. I never did anything to it at all


----------



## champaign (Jan 23, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> You are more than welcome here champaign. im still waiting on your update pics tho too


Thanks G-man. Wait no more. Updated this morning.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 23, 2013)

champaign said:


> Thanks G-man. Wait no more. Updated this morning.



Triple like


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 23, 2013)

champaign said:


> Thanks G-man. Wait no more. Updated this morning.


What am i missin out on? I want to see them.


----------



## champaign (Jan 23, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> What am i missin out on? I want to see them.


Mornin' Ninja. https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-fluorescent-lighting/589870-1st-time-noobie-cfl-stealth-10.html


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## champaign (Jan 23, 2013)

Nice work. All that bondage is turning me on


----------



## dr.greenthumbbb (Jan 23, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Its all good, i can get clones if i need them, all you need is one of those seeds to be female and youve got as many plants as you need right? Fek it! Its all gooood!


very true mate


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 23, 2013)

champaign said:


> Nice work. All that bondage is turning me on


+rep. That was funny as hell.


----------



## swampcracker (Jan 23, 2013)

Yo Gman quick question on the outdoors. Are you digging holes or are you going into pots with the majority of your lady's. If pots what size and if holes how big approx are you digging. Also can you elaborate on the soil mix that you'll be feeding these babies for the extended time they will be outdoors in the brutal weather we have here. Sorry in advanced if you covered this already but I've kept up pretty much with the thread but I'm too lazy to backtrack right now.. Whens the wild turkey party? Is that tonight . I may digup a bottle and join.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 23, 2013)

swampcracker said:


> Yo Gman quick question on the outdoors. Are you digging holes or are you going into pots with the majority of your lady's. If pots what size and if holes how big approx are you digging. Also can you elaborate on the soil mix that you'll be feeding these babies for the extended time they will be outdoors in the brutal weather we have here. Sorry in advanced if you covered this already but I've kept up pretty much with the thread but I'm too lazy to backtrack right now.. Whens the wild turkey party? Is that tonight . I may digup a bottle and join.



Yeah it would take quite a bit of searching to find that. I will be using 30 gallon smartpots. I will be making a super soil consisting of
*
Peat Moss
Perlite
Coco
Worm Casting


To this I add:

espoma biotone(Hydrolyzed Feather Meal, Pasteurized Poultry Manure, Cocoa Meal, Bone Meal, Alfalfa Meal, Greensand, Humates, Sulfate of Potash, and Sulfate of Potash Magnesia.)

espoma plant tone(Hydrolyzed Feather Meal, Pasteurized Poultry Manure, Cocoa Meal, Bone Meal, Alfalfa Meal, Greensand, Humates, Sulfate of Potash, and Sulfate of Potash Magnesia)

Blood Meal
Bone Meal
Kelp Meal
Azomite 
dolomite lime

After this base mix is made the supersoil ingredients are added. Using 1/12 of the original recipe amounts

worm castings
Blood Meal
Bat Guano
Bone Meal
Epsom Salt
Dolomite Lime
Azomite
Humic Acid
Mycorrhizae*


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 23, 2013)

^^ this sounds like my lasagne recipe, im goin to get the wild turkey in a bit lol, are we still drinkin later?


----------



## swampcracker (Jan 23, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> ^^ this sounds like my lasagne recipe, im goin to get the wild turkey in a bit lol, are we still drinkin later?


This is for you Ninja. Dug this outof the attic. Need you to get your dance on. Circa 1979ish. For some reason all the heads are busted off the bottle. My parents thought it would be wise to buy us kids these as collectors items but for some reason they always emptied themselves.


----------



## champaign (Jan 23, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> ^^ this sounds like my lasagne recipe, im goin to get the wild turkey in a bit lol, are we still drinkin later?


Note to self...."Don't eat at Ninja's house"


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 23, 2013)

Ninjas eat boards and bricks.


----------



## swampcracker (Jan 23, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Yeah it would take quite a bit of searching to find that. I will be using 30 gallon smartpots. I will be making a super soil consisting of
> *
> Peat Moss
> Perlite
> ...


yo gman this is really becoming an amazing thread as we are on the same wavelength as to everything you are doing seems to be right on point with everything that I have planned before coming to this thread. Maybe it has something to do with the location and past experience. Extending the outdoor grow time, filling in with autos, recipes that are almost identical, taking clones to the limit, growing in areas that no man has ever been before, trying to get caught up on money needed to survive this crazy world. I dont know it just feels like if I started a grow thread everything you are doing is just about the exact way I am thinking. The only diff is my old lady is not as hot as yours.. Keep up the posts and great work as your time into this can only help those especially me in the sunshine state. Late


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 23, 2013)

swampcracker said:


> This is for you Ninja. Dug this outof the attic. Need you to get your dance on. Circa 1979ish. For some reason all the heads are busted off the bottle. My parents thought it would be wise to buy us kids these as collectors items but for some reason they always emptied themselves.
> View attachment 2493590View attachment 2493591View attachment 2493593


Have you had those appraised?



champaign said:


> Note to self...."Don't eat at Ninja's house"


Im a chef bro, no worries here lol prime rib with a sauce made from puree of mushrooms, onion, garlic, red wine and a splash of cream 



Krondizzel said:


> Ninjas eat boards and bricks.


 I eat bullets too  p.s. i got everything i need to make that goo plant come back around riiiiiiight here


----------



## swampcracker (Jan 23, 2013)

few more pics from today.. 50 gallon pots { work in progress } , some home grown collards , tomatoes. moon, and sunset. Not bad for the middle of Jan.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 23, 2013)

swampcracker said:


> few more pics from today.. 50 gallon pots { work in progress } , some home grown collards , tomatoes. moon, and sunset. Not bad for the middle of Jan.
> View attachment 2493711View attachment 2493712View attachment 2493713View attachment 2493714View attachment 2493715


damn you guys and your beatiful weather and women!


----------



## swampcracker (Jan 23, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Have you had those appraised?
> 
> Im a chef bro, no worries here lol prime rib with a sauce made from puree of mushrooms, onion, garlic, red wine and a splash of cream
> 
> I eat bullets too  p.s. i got everything i need to make that goo plant come back around riiiiiiight here View attachment 2493710


'
Your right I should have these appraised . I think I will be fighting with my bro as I have been storing for 20 plus years for him. You would be amazed at the collection. With fire , dance, and a few of these bottles I'm sure the GOO would awake with a vengeance
. Maybe g Man would appreciate.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 23, 2013)

AIm going out to eat with the ole lady ill be back to relate in a lil bit


----------



## swampcracker (Jan 23, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> AIm going out to eat with the ole lady ill be back to relate in a lil bit


Shes not an ole lady yet, you have to wait about 25 yrs. trust me


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 23, 2013)

swampcracker said:


> yo gman this is really becoming an amazing thread as we are on the same wavelength as to everything you are doing seems to be right on point with everything that I have planned before coming to this thread. Maybe it has something to do with the location and past experience. Extending the outdoor grow time, filling in with autos, recipes that are almost identical, taking clones to the limit, growing in areas that no man has ever been before, trying to get caught up on money needed to survive this crazy world. I dont know it just feels like if I started a grow thread everything you are doing is just about the exact way I am thinking. The only diff is my old lady is not as hot as yours.. Keep up the posts and great work as your time into this can only help those especially me in the sunshine state. Late



Thats awesome bro, its great to know someone is doing the same as me. Im sure you know but i just want to reassure that you are always more than welcome to post any thoughts ideas or anything you may want to say here bro. your part of the crew 



Ninjabowler said:


> Have you had those appraised?
> 
> Im a chef bro, no worries here lol prime rib with a sauce made from puree of mushrooms, onion, garlic, red wine and a splash of cream
> 
> I eat bullets too  p.s. i got everything i need to make that goo plant come back around riiiiiiight here View attachment 2493710


goo clones are perky they just need that extra boost, shes ready bro


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 23, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Thats awesome bro, its great to know someone is doing the same as me. Im sure you know but i just want to reassure that you are always more than welcome to post any thoughts ideas or anything you may want to say here bro. your part of the crew
> 
> 
> 
> goo clones are perky they just need that extra boost, shes ready bro


You drinkin with me?


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 23, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> You drinkin with me?


Not tonight i cant bro early work  dance for the gooster


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 23, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Not tonight i cant bro early work  dance for the gooster


Oh well, maybe tommorow, say goodnight to goo for me


----------



## champaign (Jan 23, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Im a chef bro, no worries here lol prime rib with a sauce made from puree of mushrooms, onion, garlic, red wine and a splash of cream


Daaammmmnnnnn.....that sounds f'n awesome! I may have to rethink things.


----------



## champaign (Jan 23, 2013)

swampcracker said:


> few more pics from today.. 50 gallon pots { work in progress } , some home grown collards , tomatoes. moon, and sunset. Not bad for the middle of Jan.
> View attachment 2493711View attachment 2493712View attachment 2493713View attachment 2493714View attachment 2493715


Sure, rub that sweet ass scenery in my frozen Midwestern face.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 23, 2013)

champaign said:


> Sure, rub that sweet ass scenery in my frozen Midwestern face.


I know, these guys dont know how good they have it lol


----------



## swampcracker (Jan 24, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> I know, these guys dont know how good they have it lol


What are you talking about. Look how cold it will be tonight. Thats freaking cold bro.


----------



## champaign (Jan 24, 2013)

swampcracker said:


> What are you talking about. Look how cold it will be tonight. Thats freaking cold bro.View attachment 2494437


I think I speak for everyone when I say...."F U" lol, jk


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 24, 2013)

Bahahah dude it was a little nippy out last night!


----------



## champaign (Jan 24, 2013)

It was -7 windchill this morning. I could cut glass with my nipples this morning!


----------



## swampcracker (Jan 24, 2013)

Dam bro. Are you at the North pole or what. Sounds painful. Think I'll be wakeboarding later with my daughter. Sorry for your misery tho ! HEHE


----------



## champaign (Jan 24, 2013)

swampcracker said:


> Dam bro. Are you at the North pole or what. Sounds painful. Think I'll be wakeboarding later with my daughter. Sorry for your misery tho ! HEHE


Can you adopt me? My wife won't mind.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hey swamp where did you get your seed order from? I want to know if i choose super stealth shipping if i am going to be able to tell the difference between all the seeds, i will be ordering from herbies.


----------



## swampcracker (Jan 24, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Hey swamp where did you get your seed order from? I want to know if i choose super stealth shipping if i am going to be able to tell the difference between all the seeds, i will be ordering from herbies.


I last used Nirvana


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 24, 2013)

New order



*Product*
*Quantity**Price*
Ripper Criminal + Feminised Seeds (RP01002-3)
3 Seeds Per Pack1Ripper Grape Gum Feminised Seeds (RP01007-3)
3 Seeds Per Pack1Advanced Afghan Skunk Feminised Seeds (ADV0115-1)
1 Seeds Per Pack1Advanced Shark Widow Feminised Seeds (ADV0116-1)
1 Seeds Per Pack1GreenLabel AK Widow 47 Feminised Seeds (GNL321F-3)
3 Seeds Per Pack
1
FREE: *1 X Delicious Northern Light Blue Feminised Seed, 2 X Delicious Caramelo Feminised Seeds, 5 X Seedsman Sleestack X Skunk Regular Seeds* 


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 24, 2013)

Also with this 


2 lemon ice
1 greenlabel OG cheese


----------



## champaign (Jan 24, 2013)

I just got my order from Herbies on Monday. Didn't choose the super stealth - won't say how it came but it got here just fine - in only 11 days!


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 24, 2013)

champaign said:


> I just got my order from Herbies on Monday. Didn't choose the super stealth - won't say how it came but it got here just fine - in only 11 days!


Did you get the sleestack?
also did you get any promotional seeds?


----------



## swampcracker (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm sure everything would be labeled for you no matter what type of shipping you use. Wonder if the *


Delicious Caramelo is the same as Carameliscious ?
​




*


----------



## champaign (Jan 24, 2013)

For freebies, I got the same as you - 1 X Delicious Northern Light Blue Feminised Seed, 2 X Delicious Caramelo Feminised Seeds, 5 X Seedsman Sleestack X Skunk Regular Seeds. I ordered 2 5-packs - Barney's Tangerine Dream and Barney's Vanilla Skunk.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 24, 2013)

http://www.herbiesheadshop.com/delicious-caramelo-feminised-seeds-2677


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 24, 2013)

Headin to the wood update pics in a few


----------



## champaign (Jan 24, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> http://www.herbiesheadshop.com/delicious-caramelo-feminised-seeds-2677


DAMN that looks tasty! Wish my computer screen was a scratch & sniff


----------



## swampcracker (Jan 24, 2013)

Looks good think ill try this as well. 70 sativa 30 indica is perfect here ! Good choice gman


----------



## swampcracker (Jan 24, 2013)

More teasers for those of you freezing your balls off. Bamboo moonrise and sunset shot at approx 6:00. Sorry I was wearing shorts all day . HAHA


----------



## champaign (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh just stick your tongue on my frozen pole and see if it sticks! ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 24, 2013)

I triple dog dare ya!


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## champaign (Jan 24, 2013)

Lookin great!


----------



## dr.greenthumbbb (Jan 24, 2013)

that dirt looks good and the plants


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 24, 2013)

Startin to stretch just like i want them, these strains will make the whole stem a giant bud. so the taller now the better


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 24, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Startin to stretch just like i want them, these strains will make the whole stem a giant bud. so the taller now the better


Im guessin theyre going to be tall  they look like theyre adjusting wonderfully. Real sun is treatin them nice. Ive done the turkey dance three times already tonight bro. Boooook Boooooooook woooohoooo yeeeehaaaaw!!!  I love it when things go right!


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 24, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Im guessin theyre going to be tall  they look like theyre adjusting wonderfully. Real sun is treatin them nice. Ive done the turkey dance three times already tonight bro. Boooook Boooooooook woooohoooo yeeeehaaaaw!!!  I love it when things go right!



My auto order just cleared customs, did you see my new order? page 121.

yeah they are loving the sun bro.

and all clones are doing well even the goo. so it may be working


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 24, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> My auto order just cleared customs, did you see my new order? page 121.
> 
> yeah they are loving the sun bro.
> 
> and all clones are doing well even the goo. so it may be working


Anything ive touched lately is turning to gold, got some moon shine tonight, im workin that with the turkey n seein if i cant go blind lmfao. Its been a great day you?


----------



## 7Luiji7 (Jan 24, 2013)

dude, everythings looking really nice! aswell as that damn weather you got there!!!!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 24, 2013)

7Luiji7 said:


> dude, everythings looking really nice! aswell as that damn weather you got there!!!!


Ya, its a good time of year lol jelly


----------



## dr.greenthumbbb (Jan 24, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Startin to stretch just like i want them, these strains will make the whole stem a giant bud. so the taller now the better


no doubt glad to hear that their goining acourdingly


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 25, 2013)

Heres a pic of the maui, does it look like what it supposed to look like? Im starting to doubt the lineage  maybe some one can confirm its maui or vote against. Im skeptical.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 25, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Heres a pic of the maui, does it look like what it supposed to look like? Im starting to doubt the lineage  maybe some one can confirm its maui or vote against. Im skeptical.


Confirmed. Yup.


----------



## swampcracker (Jan 25, 2013)

So is the goal to make it to October for these ? Sorry If I'm not paying attention but are these the wwxbb or Nl ?


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 25, 2013)

swampcracker said:


> So is the goal to make it to October for these ? Sorry If I'm not paying attention but are these the wwxbb or Nl ?


wwbb. April harvest.
They are an under 8 week strain


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 25, 2013)

Mothers are doing well


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 25, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Anything ive touched lately is turning to gold, got some moon shine tonight, im workin that with the turkey n seein if i cant go blind lmfao. Its been a great day you?


do you have pics of your stihl ?

i was thinking about making one myself and giving the ole shine a try.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 25, 2013)

Hah so i was looking at my orders and realized that the shorter plant that is outdoors right now is actually Afghan X Power plant X Jack herer


----------



## swampcracker (Jan 25, 2013)

If they are not autos whats going to trigger them to flower ? They are an 8 week flower time correct ?


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 25, 2013)

swampcracker said:


> If they are not autos whats going to trigger them to flower ? They are an 8 week flower time correct ?


the daylight hours outside dont reach a vegatative photoperiod untill around mid april so the natural lighting will trigger them to flower. they probabally wont start flowering for another week or 2 and start doing the pre flower stretch. he is hoping to harvest them just as vegatative plants are ready to go outside.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 25, 2013)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> the daylight hours outside dont reach a vegatative photoperiod untill around mid april so the natural lighting will trigger them to flower. they probabally wont start flowering for another week or 2 and start doing the pre flower stretch. he is hoping to harvest them just as vegatative plants are ready to go outside.



Exactly


----------



## swampcracker (Jan 25, 2013)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> the daylight hours outside dont reach a vegatative photoperiod untill around mid april so the natural lighting will trigger them to flower. they probabally wont start flowering for another week or 2 and start doing the pre flower stretch. he is hoping to harvest them just as vegatative plants are ready to go outside.


I dunno hes got well over 12 hours with twilight and his weathers been perfect. This is real interesting and a push too the limit as those babies might love to vegg for months . Great job gman keep up the good work ! Imagine if they miss flowering and go through summer. Talk about monsters !


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 25, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Hah so i was looking at my orders and realized that the shorter plant that is outdoors right now is actually Afghan X Power plant X Jack herer


Holy plot twist!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 25, 2013)

swampcracker said:


> If they are not autos whats going to trigger them to flower ? They are an 8 week flower time correct ?


I think thats an oximoron


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 25, 2013)

swampcracker said:


> I dunno hes got well over 12 hours with twilight and his weathers been perfect. This is real interesting and a push too the limit as those babies might love to vegg for months . Great job gman keep up the good work ! Imagine if they miss flowering and go through summer. Talk about monsters !


would be crazy but i highly doubt it. I threw this one outdoors to flower in march lol


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 25, 2013)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> do you have pics of your stihl ?
> 
> i was thinking about making one myself and giving the ole shine a try.


I got my shine for free from a friend, he owes me bigtime. Id love to get a still too but ive got way too many hobbies already. It would be nice to be even more self sustained. Its the wave of the future, going back to the ways of the past, sorry big business, this ones for you.. Ok, just got home what do ya think g man, this ones for you
Theyre in a temporary set up for room matinence right now, gettin flipped tommorow, couch lock left, tangarine dream mid, maui ?? on the right. Big babies


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 25, 2013)

dam they are some monsters man. nice looking plants. i thought you grew in hydro.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 25, 2013)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> dam they are some monsters man. nice looking plants. i thought you grew in hydro.


I do that too lol.. I took over all these for a dying dude with cancer that had the shitiest plants ive ever seen. Since i showed up theyve been getting alot better dont ya think?


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 25, 2013)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> dam they are some monsters man. nice looking plants. i thought you grew in hydro.


Heres some hydro monsters lol first timer lol


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 25, 2013)

nice man, you ought to stop by my thread. im going to be diving into DWC verry soon so could use the experience you have as i dont have many DWC followers.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 25, 2013)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> nice man, you ought to stop by my thread. im going to be diving into DWC verry soon so could use the experience you have as i dont have many DWC followers.


I did this all as simply as i could. I think my nutes and tap water played a big part of my success.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 25, 2013)

im just going to be runing general hydroponics bllom and gro, flora series i think its called. 

well water and ph up and down and i think i will be good.


----------



## swampcracker (Jan 25, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> I think thats an oximoron


whatchutalkin bout Willis. Thats falsley true bro ! Beers flowen. Also you were right I saw one of the wild turkey bottles we have going for 100 bones on ebay .


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 25, 2013)

swampcracker said:


> whatchutalkin bout Willis. Thats falsley true bro ! Beers flowen. Also you were right I saw one of the wild turkey bottles we have going for 100 bones on ebay .


Gobble gobble cha ching!! Man if that factory ever burns down theyll go up 10 x. Bada bing cha ching!...dont tell your brother lol id better have a glass of turkey right now and raise the value of your collectables


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 25, 2013)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> nice man, you ought to stop by my thread. im going to be diving into DWC verry soon so could use the experience you have as i dont have many DWC followers.


I got your back.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 25, 2013)

So guys whats good tonight?

Ninja great plants as always, hows that basil coming along?


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 25, 2013)

never saw purple basil before. weird.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 25, 2013)

bde0001 said:


> never saw purple basil before. weird.


I gotto say its fire, 

I think i told u this on another thread but boston native here


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 25, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> So guys whats good tonight?
> 
> Ninja great plants as always, hows that basil coming along?


I made a load of pesto a while back, i have another one going but its not dwc. I got a dwc jalapeno plant thats getting big under my hps and a brussel sprout plant hiding in the back, i dont know if you can see them in the pic but japs are behind the tote and brussels are behind the bucket on the left  im drinkin turkey tonight


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 25, 2013)

Hows the gooster? Ive been dancin all day


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 25, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Hows the gooster? Ive been dancin all day


Still perked up, still no sign of roots on all clones, going on day 5 now.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 25, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Still perked up, still no sign of roots on all clones, going on day 5 now.


I got one at seven days and no roots yet but im about to take her out of the dome cause shes lookin good. I usually take them out at 7 days and ive had 100% success so far. I just put some water in the bottom of the tray. Glad shes doin good


----------



## Tokindaily37 (Jan 25, 2013)

think you accidently put "4lb per plant minimum"


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 25, 2013)

Looking droopy hmm


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 25, 2013)

Tokindaily37 said:


> think you accidently put "4lb per plant minimum"


Just wait till september bud, this isnt my first rodeo, I just had a few plan changes along the road


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 25, 2013)

Niiinnnjjjjaaaaa!



http://www.seeddepot.nl/afgooie.html


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 26, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Niiinnnjjjjaaaaa!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.seeddepot.nl/afgooie.html


Im good bro, i can get goo clones if i want right now lol. Im just right in the middle of a transition and im at my limit, almost. Im running tests for the next run to see if i can tweek things a bit to push em harder and i need them all the same so i can see if anythings helping or hurting. See my pic on pic of yourself thread yet?


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 26, 2013)

Bro, the goos got ALOT better color than when you took them!! Theyre looking healthy! Im still scared of those stupid peat pots and mould. I hate those things


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 26, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Bro, the goos got ALOT better color than when you took them!! Theyre looking healthy! Im still scared of those stupid peat pots and mould. I hate those things


I know fuck these things, i will be ripping it off when they root, they fall over if i move the dome at all it pisses me off


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 26, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> I know fuck these things, i will be ripping it off when they root, they fall over if i move the dome at all it pisses me off


I also dont think that the roots can get through them as well as they claim they can. I planted some bonzais in them though so it constricts the roots so they dont get too big yet, they got some mold but its gone now. See whats still left of them after three months. Those dont get watered much but still, fek that!


----------



## swampcracker (Jan 26, 2013)

Tokindaily37 said:


> think you accidently put "4lb per plant minimum"


now why would you ASS U ME this ?


----------



## swampcracker (Jan 26, 2013)

Lifes a bitch. Time to get to work.


----------



## swampcracker (Jan 26, 2013)

Yo Gman, Are you doing the autos outdoors and if so what size pots you using ? For a 70-80 day plant a few gallons should be enough correct. Ive never dabled in this. Trying to fill the gaps .


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 26, 2013)

swampcracker said:


> Yo Gman, Are you doing the autos outdoors and if so what size pots you using ? For a 70-80 day plant a few gallons should be enough correct. Ive never dabled in this. Trying to fill the gaps .


Five at the most should do it. Ive read that autos can be run at 20+ hrs a day until flip, anyone confirm this?


----------



## swampcracker (Jan 26, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Five at the most should do it. Ive read that autos can be run at 20+ hrs a day until flip, anyone confirm this?


Thanks man, they will be outdoors there entire life. Thought 2 would be sufficient and anything over may be overkill and not used up to its full potential. Just throwing it out there as this is new territory. Thanks !


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 26, 2013)

swampcracker said:


> Thanks man, they will be outdoors there entire life. Thought 2 would be sufficient and anything over may be overkill and not used up to its full potential. Just throwing it out there as this is new territory. Thanks !


Now that i think about it 2 gallons might do the trick. It just seems a bit small to me. Ive only seen autoflowers on threads and tney were dwc jobs, 25 bucket system gravity feed and they were four feet tall and a little over two feet wide. Maybe it was the dwc and the lights with 20 hrs on but i thought they could take a four gallon container, but i dont know how out door runs. Probly a little smaller


----------



## swampcracker (Jan 26, 2013)

Yea I just don't see how the plant could take anything more than the 2 gallons in such a short time. Trying to save on costs as quality soil is not cheap. Thanx Ninja !


----------



## swampcracker (Jan 26, 2013)

Yo Ninja Im in the process of smoking chicken wings. Ever done that as you are the chef miester? The wife bought me beer for the first time in a year so I'm going crazy with cooking. Gunna slow cookem then hitem hard with a hot fire. This is 1 hour at 225 deg.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 26, 2013)

swampcracker said:


> Yo Ninja Im in the process of smoking chicken wings. Ever done that as you are the chef miester? The wife bought me beer for the first time in a year so I'm going crazy with cooking. Gunna slow cookem then hitem hard with a hot fire. This is 1 hour at 225 deg.
> View attachment 2497625


ive never done wings but ive heard they kick ass because you can smoke them soo long, you can over smoke them if you hittem with a ton of hickory or mequite just like whole chickens. Yours look like theyll be good. I just did three racks of ribs a few days ago. I like ribs and brisket myself, oh and fish, smoked fish belly is soo good. Ive got a gunsafe style smoker, cleaning a removable smoke box is super easy and i can run water in it for extra humidity for an 18 hr brisket  i can almost taste those through my screen, im hungry now


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 26, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> ive never done wings but ive heard they kick ass because you can smoke them soo long, you can over smoke them if you hittem with a ton of hickory or mequite just like whole chickens. Yours look like theyll be good. I just did three racks of ribs a few days ago. I like ribs and brisket myself, oh and fish, smoked fish belly is soo good. Ive got a gunsafe style smoker, cleaning a removable smoke box is super easy and i can run water in it for extra humidity for an 18 hr brisket  i can almost taste those through my screen, im hungry now


I like the pieces that turn black a bit...or alot


----------



## swampcracker (Jan 26, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> ive never done wings but ive heard they kick ass because you can smoke them soo long, you can over smoke them if you hittem with a ton of hickory or mequite just like whole chickens. Yours look like theyll be good. I just did three racks of ribs a few days ago. I like ribs and brisket myself, oh and fish, smoked fish belly is soo good. Ive got a gunsafe style smoker, cleaning a removable smoke box is super easy and i can run water in it for extra humidity for an 18 hr brisket  i can almost taste those through my screen, im hungry now


Yea I like to smoke meat but the last time I went to publix and asked for a beef brisket they wanted like 60 .00 . I settled for 2 chicken for 9 bucks


----------



## swampcracker (Jan 26, 2013)

Sorry Gman for turning this into the cooking network


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 26, 2013)

swampcracker said:


> Yea I like to smoke meat but the last time I went to publix and asked for a beef brisket they wanted like 60 .00 . I settled for 2 chicken for 9 bucks


I dont get how they charge 3 bucks a pond for that stuff! When you rost it for 20 or more hours it shrinks so much and you have to use so much wood to even cook the thing when your done it costs you 12 bucks a pound. And what are the butchers going to use it for? Hamburger? Thats less than three bucks a pound and its done cooking in 10 minutes. Shiiiiit


----------



## swampcracker (Jan 26, 2013)

Welcome to my swamp !


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 26, 2013)

swampcracker said:


> Yo Gman, Are you doing the autos outdoors and if so what size pots you using ? For a 70-80 day plant a few gallons should be enough correct. Ive never dabled in this. Trying to fill the gaps .


Yes i will be doing autos outdoors and will be doing a breeding run with them. A cheezy jack auto in mind
I would go with three gallon pots outdoors bud.



Ninjabowler said:


> Five at the most should do it. Ive read that autos can be run at 20+ hrs a day until flip, anyone confirm this?


autos can run at 20 hrs a day their whole life


swampcracker said:


> Sorry Gman for turning this into the cooking network


all good brotherman,
ninja whats up with some skype bud?


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 26, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Yes i will be doing autos outdoors and will be doing a breeding run with them. A cheezy jack auto in mind
> I would go with three gallon pots outdoors bud.
> 
> 
> ...


Where you at lol


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 26, 2013)

called u twice


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 26, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> called u twice


Two thousand two hundred likes on this channel.. Not to shabby. Ill try it.  2201


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

growman what's the black pvc pipe for yo? You got a grow under your kitchen sink or what


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

By the way, that bubble mylar on the left... totally the way to go. I love that stuff!!!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 27, 2013)

growman3666 said:


>


Very nice use of extra space, that bulb is really bright


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 27, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> growman what's the black pvc pipe for yo? You got a grow under your kitchen sink or what



Lol its under my shower hahah


Krondizzel said:


> By the way, that bubble mylar on the left... totally the way to go. I love that stuff!!!


yeah man the blankets are crinkly like a muher, i will be replacing soon. 



Ninjabowler said:


> Very nice use of extra space, that bulb is really bright


Thanks bro my bad i didnt call u back i gotto work at 8 so i hit the hay.



here some more shots


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

Under your shower???? WTF? Okay.. bust out more pics. This I gotta see. If you have a grow under a shower, I will sooooo +rep you. I'd never find a damn plant under a shower bro.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 27, 2013)

All good man, the turkey put me to bed early and now im up drinkin tequilla...ya, i didnt sleep much. That one looks like its a mainline attempt. If it is you need to give the one side more slack i think so the horizontal line your creating is even. Or you might have an imbalance. I dont know... im drunk, but thats what i see.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 27, 2013)

Bahaha i will when i get off work at 2, also im heading to the woods today so some shots cming


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 27, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> All good man, the turkey put me to bed early and now im up drinkin tequilla...ya, i didnt sleep much. That one looks like its a mainline attempt. If it is you need to give the one side more slack i think so the horizontal line your creating is even. Or you might have an imbalance. I dont know... im drunk, but thats what i see.





bah we will se what happens with here, i may loosen one end later today, but the new seeding is the real mainline candidate.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 27, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> bah we will se what happens with here, i may loosen one end later today, but the new seeding is the real mainline candidate.


Sweet, sounds diabolical


----------



## swampcracker (Jan 27, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> ive never done wings but ive heard they kick ass because you can smoke them soo long, you can over smoke them if you hittem with a ton of hickory or mequite just like whole chickens. Yours look like theyll be good. I just did three racks of ribs a few days ago. I like ribs and brisket myself, oh and fish, smoked fish belly is soo good. Ive got a gunsafe style smoker, cleaning a removable smoke box is super easy and i can run water in it for extra humidity for an 18 hr brisket  i can almost taste those through my screen, im hungry now


your right .I over smoked them. Thought they would be better this morning when I sobered up , but the wife is still bitchen they sucked. Oh well never know unless you try. HaHa. Here we smoke a lot with oak.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 27, 2013)

swampcracker said:


> your right .I over smoked them. Thought they would be better this morning when I sobered up , but the wife is still bitchen they sucked. Oh well never know unless you try. HaHa. Here we smoke a lot with oak.


Just add more sauce lol thats what i do


----------



## perkele (Jan 27, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Under your shower???? WTF? Okay.. bust out more pics. This I gotta see. If you have a grow under a shower, I will sooooo +rep you. I'd never find a damn plant under a shower bro.


I had one under a shower for some time 

 

this one was one interesting plant. at a point had some Ca deficit and I didn't have any proper calcium but I had some pills with Ca and vitamin D, you know the ones you are giving old people with ostheoporosis, gave that to the plant and went well


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 27, 2013)

perkele said:


> I had one under a shower for some time
> 
> View attachment 2498347View attachment 2498348
> 
> this one was one interesting plant. at a point had some Ca deficit and I didn't have any proper calcium but I had some pills with Ca and vitamin D, you know the ones you are giving old people with ostheoporosis, gave that to the plant and went well


Nice shower perk, looks fancy


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 27, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Bro, the goos got ALOT better color than when you took them!! Theyre looking healthy! Im still scared of those stupid peat pots and mould. I hate those things


hey man, Your saying peat has the tendency to get mold? Oh fuck...Im susing coco(thats just like peat, right?) One of the reasons Im suing coco is because i heard its HARD to get mold with coco. Am I more apt to get mold with coco? i do noticed it takes a while to dry out. Though it has been in low temps. Just brought her inside to 65 degrees to help.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 27, 2013)

bde0001 said:


> hey man, Your saying peat has the tendency to get mold? Oh fuck...Im susing coco(thats just like peat, right?) One of the reasons Im suing coco is because i heard its HARD to get mold with coco. Am I more apt to get mold with coco? i do noticed it takes a while to dry out. Though it has been in low temps. Just brought her inside to 65 degrees to help.


Did you add pearlite?


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

Perkle that is pretty tight! I totally dig it!


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 27, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Did you add pearlite?



no i didnt add perlite


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 27, 2013)

bde0001 said:


> no i didnt add perlite


Ive got a block sittin around ive never used. Im no pro withit but if moulds an issue better drainage could help.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 28, 2013)

Yaaah budddddy, this is the song right here[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=
[Youtube]chCe67quwV0[/youtube]


----------



## perkele (Jan 28, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Yaaah budddddy, this is the song right here[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=
> [Youtube]chCe67quwV0[/Youtube]


don't know about the song...who cares about the song?  could watch it over and over


----------



## 7Luiji7 (Jan 28, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Yaaah budddddy, this is the song right here[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=
> [Youtube]chCe67quwV0[/Youtube]


wicked tune!


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## 7Luiji7 (Jan 28, 2013)

perkele said:


> I had one under a shower for some time
> 
> View attachment 2498347View attachment 2498348
> 
> this one was one interesting plant. at a point had some Ca deficit and I didn't have any proper calcium but I had some pills with Ca and vitamin D, you know the ones you are giving old people with ostheoporosis, gave that to the plant and went well


lmfao dude, this is awesome


----------



## 7Luiji7 (Jan 28, 2013)

beautyyyyyy!


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 28, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Yaaah budddddy, this is the song right here[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=
> [Youtube]chCe67quwV0[/Youtube]



This shits tight as fuck


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 28, 2013)

G man...that ones getting pretty big dude ^^ , actually theres a couple getting big! It kinda exciting lol


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 28, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> This shits tight as fuck


Thats for you and the lady


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## champaign (Jan 28, 2013)

How long did that take to root?


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 28, 2013)

champaign said:


> How long did that take to root?


8 days my friend


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 28, 2013)

Just got back from the woods. Found the WWBB first pistil! Woot


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 28, 2013)

Looks like they are loving some all natural sun Wish I didnt live here in hot ass Texas cause I want an outside plant!


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 28, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> Looks like they are loving some all natural sun Wish I didnt live here in hot ass Texas cause I want an outside plant!


Can't do it in Alaska either. I never heard of an arctic strain


----------



## swampcracker (Jan 28, 2013)

nice work.. keepit up


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 28, 2013)

Yo growman, them aerocloners are bad ass. 5-6 inch long roots in 7-10 days. totally worth picking one up!


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 28, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Yo growman, them aerocloners are bad ass. 5-6 inch long roots in 7-10 days. totally worth picking one up!


Hmm how much is a cheap one? they im thinking about it


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 28, 2013)

I think I paid 150 for mine but after a batch of clones... It paid for itself


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 28, 2013)

ill def look into it


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 28, 2013)

99.9% success rate. It's very nice!


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 28, 2013)

Brewed a humic acid, cal/mag, guano tea today


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 28, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Can't do it in Alaska either. I never heard of an arctic strain


Im thinking of doing it where i am. I just have to find a good spot to plant them where nobody will find them. Im thinking about getting some topographical maps and finding a place to cross a stream or river and doing it up like that, i dont know what the results will be because i just want to drop the clones off and come back like once or twice before harvest to make sure the deer havent eaten them.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 28, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Im thinking of doing it where i am. I just have to find a good spot to plant them where nobody will find them. Im thinking about getting some topographical maps and finding a place to cross a stream or river and doing it up like that, i dont know what the results will be because i just want to drop the clones off and come back like once or twice before harvest to make sure the deer havent eaten them.




It will be tough to do that, but if theres one place in the U.S. to do something like that its where u are. A guerrila growers most time spent/reason for visiting is due to water. Where u live im sure it rains more days out of the year than it doesnt. If you get a good supersoil then you may be able to do it


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 28, 2013)

Im a DIY kinda guy so im going to make a bubble cloner


----------



## swampcracker (Jan 28, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> Looks like they are loving some all natural sun Wish I didnt live here in hot ass Texas cause I want an outside plant!


They will grow there. Slap some sativa doms there and they will survive. We get hot as hell as well. Its a weed. If you plant it they will come ! Keep trying.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 28, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Im a DIY kinda guy so im going to make a bubble cloner


I'd buy the kit. I'm a DIY guy and it's much more pleasant to buy one.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 28, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Just got back from the woods. Found the WWBB first pistil! Woot


nice lots of pre flower stretching going on. hopefully it stops soon though  a little is great but alot is not so good


----------



## dr.greenthumbbb (Jan 28, 2013)

growman3666 said:


>


still not jealous of em lol lookin good


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 28, 2013)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> nice lots of pre flower stretching going on. hopefully it stops soon though  a little is great but alot is not so good


I agree, should be full blown flower mode soon



dr.greenthumbbb said:


> still not jealous of em lol lookin good


----------



## dr.greenthumbbb (Jan 28, 2013)

my plants have popcorn buds on em right now with like 5-7 weeks left in flowering maybe less depends on how they get to lookin later on,,,,,,,what do ya'll think of leavin plants in 3 days of darkness after deciding to pull em up?? but leavin em in dark b4 pullin em


----------



## 7Luiji7 (Jan 28, 2013)

dr.greenthumbbb said:


> my plants have popcorn buds on em right now with like 5-7 weeks left in flowering maybe less depends on how they get to lookin later on,,,,,,,what do ya'll think of leavin plants in 3 days of darkness after deciding to pull em up?? but leavin em in dark b4 pullin em


i have a few buddies who grow that stress this is a myth, even the whole 24 hour dark period. my thoughts are to pull them after the last dark period ( half hour before the lights turn on or so ) thus being so the plant is rested and all the sugars / toxins wont be running through the plant because it is still sleeping. im not sure if this is proven, but itll be what im gunna do  also, if you can cut them down the day before u need to water them again - so they've already done most of the drying !


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 29, 2013)

Tommorows a big day boys, group high five! 2800k completion.


----------



## dr.greenthumbbb (Jan 29, 2013)

7Luiji7 said:


> i have a few buddies who grow that stress this is a myth, even the whole 24 hour dark period. my thoughts are to pull them after the last dark period ( half hour before the lights turn on or so ) thus being so the plant is rested and all the sugars / toxins wont be running through the plant because it is still sleeping. im not sure if this is proven, but itll be what im gunna do  also, if you can cut them down the day before u need to water them again - so they've already done most of the drying !


mhhmmm interesting im goin to try this on 2 and harvest the other 2 regularly ad compair the results


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 29, 2013)

Babies are looking goooooood!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 29, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Babies are looking goooooood!


Champaign you gotta get an avatar. Yu need some personality botha...........Ninja vanish....


----------



## champaign (Jan 29, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Champaign you gotta get an avatar. Yu need some personality botha...........Ninja vanish....


I've been thinking the same thing.  I uploaded one - does it have to be approved before it shows up?


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 29, 2013)

yeah, i have been thinking about changing mine but this FCJ nuggie i have right now looks too good to replace ><


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 29, 2013)

champaign said:


> I've been thinking the same thing.  I uploaded one - does it have to be approved before it shows up?


I dont think mine did, i saw it in the preview and it was there.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 29, 2013)

nah they dont have to be approved, they just take forever to upload if its a JPEG file on your PC


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 29, 2013)

i dont think you can have full nudity on them but im not sure. which i dont understand anyways since you gotta be 18+ in order to use the site but theres some pretty offensive shit out there so maybe they do monitor them somehow.


----------



## champaign (Jan 29, 2013)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> i dont think you can have full nudity on them but im not sure. which i dont understand anyways since you gotta be 18+ in order to use the site but theres some pretty offensive shit out there so maybe they do monitor them somehow.


Damn! I had a spread open crotch shot of Rosie O'Donnell I wanted to use.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 29, 2013)

champaign said:


> Damn! I had a spread open crotch shot of Rosie O'Donnell I wanted to use.


,!!!!!!!!!!! Grossss!


----------



## 7Luiji7 (Jan 29, 2013)

looking real nice , are you main - lining that big one??? ouu i cannot wait to see what that turn out like. im debating wether to try it or not.... last thing i want is to be left with only one node and 0 buds lmfao.


----------



## champaign (Jan 29, 2013)

I finally got it work - I guess you just have to be smarter than the mouse pad!


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 29, 2013)

champaign said:


> Damn! I had a spread open crotch shot of Rosie O'Donnell I wanted to use.


yeah i was thinking more or less of a pic of a bitch being plugged by 15 dudes and a donkey but hey....


----------



## champaign (Jan 29, 2013)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> yeah i was thinking more or less of a pic of a bitch being plugged by 15 dudes and a donkey but hey....


eeewww......that's gross.........15 guys? baahahahahaha


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 29, 2013)

7Luiji7 said:


> looking real nice , are you main - lining that big one??? ouu i cannot wait to see what that turn out like. im debating wether to try it or not.... last thing i want is to be left with only one node and 0 buds lmfao.


The big one is my own special LST

the seedling is being conventionally mainlined

the other big on is being unconventionally mainlined


----------



## 7Luiji7 (Jan 29, 2013)

wicked cool dude


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 29, 2013)

Well guys, anyone remember the flowerring cab i made awhile back? Well I just put the WWBB in there to flower tonight


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 29, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Well guys, anyone remember the flowerring cab i made awhile back? Well I just put the WWBB in there to flower tonight


Let the fun begin!!


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jan 29, 2013)

Too cool, thanks for sharing this!


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 29, 2013)

BleedsGreen said:


> Too cool, thanks for sharing this!


Welcome aboard


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jan 29, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Welcome aboard


Yah I'm hooked! Subbed!


----------



## swampcracker (Jan 29, 2013)

still trying to figure out this avatar stuff I keep hearing about.. Back to photoshop I guess.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 29, 2013)

In case anyone didnt get to see the post awhile back heres the flower cab I made that was put to use tonight


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jan 29, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> In case anyone didnt get to see the post awhile back heres the flower cab I made that was put to use tonight


That is sweet, some nice carpentry skills!


----------



## swampcracker (Jan 29, 2013)

busy man you are !


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 29, 2013)

Perky today


----------



## swampcracker (Jan 29, 2013)

Yo gman , are you documenting the auto run here or somewhere else as I'd like to keep track. Just ordered a bunch of autos , never tried and would like to get all the info I can get !


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 29, 2013)

swampcracker said:


> Yo gman , are you documenting the auto run here or somewhere else as I'd like to keep track. Just ordered a bunch of autos , never tried and would like to get all the info I can get !


they will be right here bud


----------



## swampcracker (Jan 29, 2013)

10-4 .... I'll be waiting in the shadows. Cold front is coming. Not sure if you will be hit.. We are supposed to get into the high 30's Thur . I think you will be fine down South.


----------



## 7Luiji7 (Jan 29, 2013)

nice cab dude! haha i remember that little box


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 30, 2013)

First bloom


----------



## champaign (Jan 30, 2013)

So that's what a flower looks like - started to forget here in this dreary cold wet Illinois weather.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 30, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> First bloom


pretty small to be blooming already....what has the light schedule been for them? i just built my trellis for my morning glories and transplanted. they were looking really light green like they were N deprived, have you had this problem?


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 30, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> First bloom


thats a nice color, its ocean blue. Looks like it has waves rolling into the middle. Very cool, did you know they were that color or was it a fluke? Same color as your avatar  heres that room i finnished, lights are hung and just waiting on some sungrips. Its for a couple of guys that are not in the best health. They cant take care of it, they just cant climb ladders and hang shit like they used to be able to do. I dont even charge them for it, i just feel bad for them. Hopefully ill get some good karma for it one day  theyre doing ok now, ive changed this for the better, this was place was in terrible shape before i showed up, everything looked like crap and now i think its looking alot better, probly four times better


----------



## champaign (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice work Ninja - you'll be riding that karma train


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 30, 2013)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> pretty small to be blooming already....what has the light schedule been for them? i just built my trellis for my morning glories and transplanted. they were looking really light green like they were N deprived, have you had this problem?


Yes early on they lacked the nitro but when i gave it to em they took off,
its really getting rather big. 



Ninjabowler said:


> thats a nice color, its ocean blue. Looks like it has waves rolling into the middle. Very cool, did you know they were that color or was it a fluke? Same color as your avatar  heres that room i finnished, lights are hung and just waiting on some sungrips. Its for a couple of guys that are not in the best health. They cant take care of it, they just cant climb ladders and hang shit like they used to be able to do. I dont even charge them for it, i just feel bad for them. Hopefully ill get some good karma for it one day  theyre doing ok now, ive changed this for the better, this was place was in terrible shape before i showed up, everything looked like crap and now i think its looking alot better, probly four times better



Yeah bro its nice, looking mighty lovely in there  bro the goo clone has at least 5 pistils coming out the top. Its a she but its so fucked up lol


champaign said:


> So that's what a flower looks like - started to forget here in this dreary cold wet Illinois weather.


lol


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 30, 2013)

champaign said:


> Nice work Ninja - you'll be riding that karma train


Thanks bud, i helped some dudes push their broke down camaro off the road yesterday too. My karma meters probly maxed out by now. Im just that guy who always has jumper cables in my truck


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 30, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Yes early on they lacked the nitro but when i gave it to em they took off,
> its really getting rather big.
> 
> 
> ...


Shes a she!!!! Yessss!!!! How do all you fuckers get so damn lucky with the ladies? Luigi too!! I get all dudes, do i give off that vibe or somthing lol


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 30, 2013)

what lighting schedule are they under?

the glories


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 30, 2013)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> what lighting schedule are they under?
> 
> the glories


10 hrs .


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 30, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Shes a she!!!! Yessss!!!! How do all you fuckers get so damn lucky with the ladies? Luigi too!! I get all dudes, do i give off that vibe or somthing lol


lol shes in roughhh shape


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 30, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> lol shes in roughhh shape


I like girls thatve been around the block, id take care of her


----------



## champaign (Jan 30, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> I like girls thatve been around the block, id take care of her


Ya, girls that have been around the block a time or two respond well to some good lovin!!


----------



## swampcracker (Jan 30, 2013)

champaign said:


> Ya, girls that have been around the block a time or two respond well to some good lovin!!


Yea but you never ever want to turn your back on them.


----------



## champaign (Jan 30, 2013)

amen brother!


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jan 30, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> thats a nice color, its ocean blue. Looks like it has waves rolling into the middle. Very cool, did you know they were that color or was it a fluke? Same color as your avatar  heres that room i finnished, lights are hung and just waiting on some sungrips. Its for a couple of guys that are not in the best health. They cant take care of it, they just cant climb ladders and hang shit like they used to be able to do. I dont even charge them for it, i just feel bad for them. Hopefully ill get some good karma for it one day  theyre doing ok now, ive changed this for the better, this was place was in terrible shape before i showed up, everything looked like crap and now i think its looking alot better, probly four times better


Nice job! Way to help out your brothers Rep + for that!


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 30, 2013)

I'll rep ninja just cuz he's ninja.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 30, 2013)

Or not...

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Ninjabowler again.*


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 30, 2013)

BleedsGreen said:


> Nice job! Way to help out your brothers Rep + for that!


Rep to you, since I can't rep ninja for a bit.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 30, 2013)

Lil reppage for growman as well.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jan 30, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Rep to you, since I can't rep ninja for a bit.


Thanks Krondizzel, Love getting rep from the big boys!


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 30, 2013)

BleedsGreen said:


> Thanks Krondizzel, Love getting rep from the big boys!


I'm low man on the totem poll. My rep number is about average for the board.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 30, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I'm low man on the totem poll. My rep number is about average for the board.


what are you at?


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 30, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> what are you at?



Latest Reputation Received (7738 point(s) total)
Latest Reputation Given (Reputation Power: 81)


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jan 30, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I'm low man on the totem poll. My rep number is about average for the board.


Mr Ganja is a big boy to me!  Long time grower but new to all the information available on the internet about it. I can't stop reading it. Really rekindled my indoor spirit and I thank everyone for that!


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 30, 2013)

BleedsGreen said:


> Mr Ganja is a big boy to me!  Long time grower but new to all the information available on the internet about it. I can't stop reading it. Really rekindled my indoor spirit and I thank everyone for that!


You get Mr Ganja at 1000 posts with 3000? rep. Something like that. I remember I maxed my green bar out and it didn't change to Mr Ganja until after 1000 posts.

Long time grower here as well but I have gotten a lot of info out of RIU.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jan 30, 2013)

My rep is 7! LOL really 7!


----------



## sunni (Jan 30, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> You get Mr Ganja at 1000 posts with 3000? rep. Something like that. I remember I maxed my green bar out and it didn't change to Mr Ganja until after 1000 posts.
> 
> Long time grower here as well but I have gotten a lot of info out of RIU.


*

0 Stranger
25 Learning How To Roll
50 Able To Roll A Joint
100 marijuana Toker
200 Ganja Smoker
400 Pot Head
420 420 TIME
700 Stoner
1200 Teaching How To Roll
1600 Veteran Smoker
2500 Mr.Ganja
5000 Super Stoner
10000 marijuana EXPERT
50000 Ganja God​




*


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jan 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> *
> 
> 0 Stranger
> 25 Learning How To Roll
> ...


Sweet, I might hit Ganja Smoker in a couple of days. Hmm, I have been a pot head for a long, long time though?


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> *
> 
> 0 Stranger
> 25 Learning How To Roll
> ...


That is actually for the top title.. see where mine is 3250, well, my lower bar was the title Mr Ganja even though my post count was only 1200.

So it said:

Teaching how to roll (1200 posts)
Mr Ganja. (max rep, and this title only changed to Mr Ganja after 1,000 posts even with my rep bar completely maxed)

So those numbers are mainly for the top title. My top title did in fact change to Mr. Ganja at the 2,500 mark.

The lower Mr Ganja was there after 1000 posts and a maxed out rep bar, before my top title changed.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 30, 2013)

BleedsGreen said:


> Sweet, I might hit Ganja Smoker in a couple of days. Hmm, I have been a pot head for a long, long time though?


Those are post count numbers, not rep number.

If that were so, my 7000+ rep would make me Super Stoner somewhere in my title.

Sorry to post jack growman, I'm done! I thought it was relevant to the question though!


----------



## sunni (Jan 30, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> That is actually for the top title.. see where mine is 3250, well, my lower bar was the title Mr Ganja even though my post count was only 1200.
> 
> So it said:
> 
> ...


not sur eman thats how it's always been i took that straight from rollies mouth LOL , but yeah i was showing the user ranking system itself,


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> not sur eman thats how it's always been i took that straight from rollies mouth LOL


I just know because I was watching mine climb pretty fast.

Here's what happened.

Initially, my rep bar got to the highest title "reputation beyond repute" but my lower title remained "Stoner" I was under the assumption that once I maxed my rep bar, that would change it to "Mr Ganja"... but it didn't, so I was a bit confused. 

My post count was about 800, So both my top and bottom titles said "Stoner" even with a maxed out rep bar.

Once I hit 1000 posts, right on the dot, my lower title turned to "Mr. Ganja". So.. It then read: Top title "stoner", lower title "mr ganja"

After 2500 POSTS, My TOP title switched to "mr ganja" and so now both show "Mr. Ganja"

After 5000 POSTS, it will have a top title saying "Super Stoner" and my bottom title will stay at "Mr Ganja"

I have yet to see anyone with a lower title that goes higher than "Mr Ganja" Correct me if I'm wrong. I just haven't seen it yet.

at 10,000 posts, Marijuana EXPERT top title and Mr Ganja lower title.


----------



## sunni (Jan 30, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I just know because I was watching mine climb pretty fast.
> 
> Here's what happened.
> 
> ...


i know how the rep system works and i know how the post count system works, i was just giving the person info on the post count system, i even stated i was giving info on the user ranking system (post count),


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> i know how the rep system works and i know how the post count system works, i was just giving the person info on the post count system, i even stated i was giving info on the user ranking system (post count),


Oh my bad. Yes those numbers and titles are correct for the post counts


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> *
> 
> 0 Stranger
> 25 Learning How To Roll
> ...



Whats good sunni girl?


----------



## sunni (Jan 30, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Whats good sunni girl?


just cleaning up spam ect you


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## growman3666 (Jan 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> just cleaning up spam ect you


Just making magic, you know how it is


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> *
> 
> 0 Stranger
> 25 Learning How To Roll
> ...


Why isnt there a mrs. Ganga for all our RIU ladies?


----------



## champaign (Jan 31, 2013)

She's looking great G-Man! Keep the magic happenin'


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## champaign (Jan 31, 2013)

Plenty of room for her to explode with buds!


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jan 31, 2013)

The cabinet looks great with a plant in there!


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 31, 2013)

BleedsGreen said:


> The cabinet looks great with a plant in there!



Thanks bud I agree


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 31, 2013)

Looking good Gman 
I notice I was a "super stoner" today   tell me something I dont know


----------



## swampcracker (Feb 1, 2013)

 Yo gman this is for your records. I know you have already taken care of your mix. Maybe try this in the future as it works very well here. No need to add anything else until flower ,only water and its designed for the long vegg time you are planning. This is for a 300 gallon mix so you will have to do the math for whatever size pots you are going with. I have substituted the " black gold 
' with much cheaper products and have had great results. Anyway you may have already seen this, if so disregard if not play around with it in the future. This is Tom Hills recipe for long vegg time outdoors, mostly saliva crops. This is a hot soil so mix well , water and let sit a minimum of 2-3 weeks before transplant. Took 2 1/2 weeks for the soil temp to come down for me.
Later,
Pic shows 1 plant ea. in a 300 gallon pot. Depth of pot is approx 20 inches. These are the homeade pots I posted earlier. Thats it bro keep up the good work and hop[e it's not to chilly for you this morn.


25 bags black gold potting soil (1.5cf ea) 
4 bags stutzman farms chicken manure (1 cf ea)

1 bag perlite (4 cf ea)

1 bag (50 lbs) bonemeal (steamed, not precipitated)

1/2 bag gypsum (aprox 1/2 cf) - Edit -> 1/2 of a 40 lb bag (20lbs).

Mix well, water thoroughly, let rest for 2-3 weeks minimum, transplant, and stand back






Best Regards,

Tom


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## growman3666 (Feb 1, 2013)

swampcracker said:


>  Yo gman this is for your records. I know you have already taken care of your mix. Maybe try this in the future as it works very well here. No need to add anything else until flower ,only water and its designed for the long vegg time you are planning. This is for a 300 gallon mix so you will have to do the math for whatever size pots you are going with. I have substituted the " black gold
> ' with much cheaper products and have had great results. Anyway you may have already seen this, if so disregard if not play around with it in the future. This is Tom Hills recipe for long vegg time outdoors, mostly saliva crops. This is a hot soil so mix well , water and let sit a minimum of 2-3 weeks before transplant. Took 2 1/2 weeks for the soil temp to come down for me.
> Later,
> Pic shows 1 plant ea. in a 300 gallon pot. Depth of pot is approx 20 inches. These are the homeade pots I posted earlier. Thats it bro keep up the good work and hop[e it's not to chilly for you this morn.
> ...



Thanks brother i will def archive this one 


whodatnation said:


> Looking good Gman
> I notice I was a "super stoner" today   tell me something I dont know


Lmao tell me something i didnt know!


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## perkele (Feb 2, 2013)

2500 likes  well deserved man!


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 2, 2013)

5 days since visiting the woods going today im excited


----------



## BleedsGreen (Feb 2, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> 5 days since visiting the woods going today im excited


I love seeing them after a few days away don't do it often because I can't help but check on them but every time I do I am amazed at the growth!


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 2, 2013)

BleedsGreen said:


> I love seeing them after a few days away don't do it often because I can't help but check on them but every time I do I am amazed at the growth!


yeah bud this will be the longst ive left them and im sure its gonna be good,

Fed them with a cal/mag, humic acid, guano tea last time and i want to see how well they responded


----------



## jokerjon00 (Feb 2, 2013)

swampcracker said:


>  Yo gman this is for your records. I know you have already taken care of your mix. Maybe try this in the future as it works very well here. No need to add anything else until flower ,only water and its designed for the long vegg time you are planning. This is for a 300 gallon mix so you will have to do the math for whatever size pots you are going with. I have substituted the " black gold
> ' with much cheaper products and have had great results. Anyway you may have already seen this, if so disregard if not play around with it in the future. This is Tom Hills recipe for long vegg time outdoors, mostly saliva crops. This is a hot soil so mix well , water and let sit a minimum of 2-3 weeks before transplant. Took 2 1/2 weeks for the soil temp to come down for me.
> Later,
> Pic shows 1 plant ea. in a 300 gallon pot. Depth of pot is approx 20 inches. These are the homeade pots I posted earlier. Thats it bro keep up the good work and hop[e it's not to chilly for you this morn.
> ...


Thoose are some HUGE bushes...wheres that?


----------



## BleedsGreen (Feb 2, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> yeah bud this will be the longst ive left them and im sure its gonna be good,
> 
> Fed them with a cal/mag, humic acid, guano tea last time and i want to see how well they responded


I know your excited! Have a nice visit with nature!


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 2, 2013)

BleedsGreen said:


> I know your excited! Have a nice visit with nature!


Ill have a nice visit with the deathtraps of the florida swamp


----------



## BleedsGreen (Feb 2, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Ill have a nice visit with the deathtraps of the florida swamp


Thats not what you'll be thinking when you are standing next to your girls


----------



## swampcracker (Feb 2, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> 5 days since visiting the woods going today im excited


give your girls a nice hug from all of us. tell them we miss them. cant wait to see more.


----------



## perkele (Feb 2, 2013)

can't wait to see some pics with the progress! any new shopping visits to victoria secrets? we would love to see some more pics of that as well


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 2, 2013)

Full scale flower


----------



## BleedsGreen (Feb 2, 2013)

That's awesome! I am stoked for you.


----------



## 7Luiji7 (Feb 2, 2013)

omg duuuuuude! so happy for you , loooking wonderful !!!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 2, 2013)

Alrighty then!


----------



## perkele (Feb 2, 2013)

Looking happy and healthy!


----------



## swampcracker (Feb 2, 2013)

So how thirsty were the lovely lady's ? Did you water only or splurge on them and give them some nutes ? Looken good gman keep it up !


----------



## dr.greenthumbbb (Feb 2, 2013)

beyond exceptional plants man!


----------



## swampcracker (Feb 2, 2013)

NorCal. This i_s from Tom Hills Huge Cali Grow_


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 3, 2013)

New Thread 

*Growmans 2013 Seed Run - Multiple Exclusive Strains*


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 3, 2013)

I'll sub there too bro.


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 3, 2013)

Appreciate it bro.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Feb 3, 2013)

I am in as well!


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 3, 2013)

BleedsGreen said:


> I am in as well!



Very happy to have you


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 3, 2013)

swampcracker said:


> So how thirsty were the lovely lady's ? Did you water only or splurge on them and give them some nutes ? Looken good gman keep it up !





Lol they soil was still loamy and nice so i didnt do anything just lugged some water for future use. 

Thanbks brother


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 12, 2013)

BUMP

for every one still watching here

you can now watch here 
*Growmans 2013 Seed Run - Multiple Exclusive Strains

*


----------



## see4 (Feb 12, 2013)

growman3666 said:


>


Where did u order these from? (If u dont mind me asking)


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 12, 2013)

Herbies bro


----------



## see4 (Feb 13, 2013)

thanks growman! i've yet to order from herbies... how would you compare them to attitude?


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 13, 2013)

see4 said:


> thanks growman! i've yet to order from herbies... how would you compare them to attitude?


Service better
Freebees way better
package came in 7 days
stealth better

yes i reccomend


----------



## champaign (Feb 13, 2013)

I second G-Man's endorsement. I've ordered once from each - got my order 3 days faster from Herbies (11 days from UK to central Illinois) and got free seeds that doubled the number of what I ordered.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks Grow! Never used Herbies but with your endorsement I will definitely buy from there next.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Feb 14, 2013)

Whats up with is this spread the love shit with the Rep +, I want to give Rep + where I think it is deserved! Rep + for this entire fucking Thread Grow, glad to know ya!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 14, 2013)

BleedsGreen said:


> Whats up with is this spread the love shit with the Rep +, I want to give Rep + where I think it is deserved! Rep + for this entire fucking Thread Grow, glad to know ya!


I just got the same message on my screen, dang it...


----------



## perkele (Feb 28, 2013)

how are things growman, why so silent lately? hope you are well bro!


----------



## perkele (Feb 28, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> New Thread
> 
> *Growmans 2013 Seed Run - Multiple Exclusive Strains*


what about this thread, I love this thread too


----------



## ROLLING12 (May 8, 2013)

Any updates for us? how big are they now after those 4 months of veg? did you start their flowering cycle? thanks


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 12, 2013)

Where you at Gman? Hope all is good with you and you're just chasing the swells


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 13, 2013)

Hell come back, hell let us know bro. Hes missed like carne. Cept with a prettier missus


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 15, 2013)

I hope growman gets back soon, missing his updates!


----------



## ROLLING12 (May 19, 2013)

if it's the case, man, it's okay if it didn't turn out alright, you know. Just come back... let us know what happened. Thanks...


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 19, 2013)

He went away for a while bro, hell be back soon enough.


----------



## perkele (Jul 28, 2013)

BrunetteBudz said:


> Damnnnnnn my butt looks good!!


we need some more new pics for good vibes


----------



## thetrickstergod (Feb 21, 2014)

gotta love these mystery endings...maybe some creative writers out there can end this with a happy ending.


----------

